# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  WikiLeaks et le contrle d'Internet

## om

_Jrmie Zimmerman, un des fondateurs de la Quadrature du Net, qui dfend les droits et liberts sur Internet, montre comment les gouvernements amricains et franais, tentent, ventuellement avec succs, de faire peser sur les entreprises prives la responsabilit de la censure._

*WikiLeaks et le contrle d'Internet*

WikiLeaks est devenu un emblme de l'information qui drange et qu'on ne peut arrter. Les dclarations rcentes  son propos exposent de faon flagrante la volont des gouvernements de contrler Internet. Ds lors, il semble que deux camps s'affrontent dans un combat qui pourrait tre l'un des plus importants que nous ayions  mener pour l'avenir de nos dmocraties.

D'un ct, ceux qui veulent mettre Internet en coupe rgle afin de rester au pouvoir, par la censure administrative ou privatise. De l'autre, l'ensemble des citoyens du monde, prts  assumer des socits en rseau dans lesquelles le partage de la connaissance, la libert d'expression et la transparence accrues que permet Internet doivent tre protgs et renforcs  tout prix.

Il est certes essentiel de dbattre de la faon dont la fuite de cbles diplomatiques est organise, au compte-gouttes, par WikiLeaks, et de la scurit des personnes cites dans les documents, notamment pour tre en capacit de dtecter les discours trompeurs distills  ce sujet: les cbles n'ont pas t vols par WikiLeaks, qui les a reus comme les rdactions du monde reoivent anonymement des enveloppes de documents; leur diffusion minimise la mise en danger d'innocents car leurs noms sont prcautionneusement effacs avant publication, etc.

Mais au-del du modus operandi de la fuite, et mme du contenu des cbles confidentiels et de leur pertinence pour le dbat dmocratique, c'est la raction  leur diffusion par WikiLeaks qu'il convient d'analyser, car elle est rvlatrice d'enjeux fondamentaux pour le futur de nos socits en rseau.

Joe Liebermann, prsident de la commission de la scurit intrieure et des affaires gouvernementales du Snat amricain, a directement fait pression (1) sur les entreprises amricaines fournissant leur service  WikiLeaks, afin qu'elles en bloquent l'utilisation. Amazon, EveryDNS, Paypal se sont les uns aprs les autres excuts, sans qu'aucune dcision de justice ne vienne les y contraindre.

Les faucons amricains ont trouv un glorieux cho en France, et particulirement dans la bouche du secrtaire d'tat  l'conomie numrique, Eric Besson (2), qui a dclar son souhait que WikiLeaks ne soit plus hberg en France, estimant que la France ne peut hberger les sites Internet qualifis de criminels et rejets par d'autres tats en raison des atteintes qu'ils portent  leurs droits fondamentaux. Cette initative vise clairement  faire pression sur un nouvel hbergeur localis en France, en se passant de toute saisie du juge judiciaire, seul capable de dterminer le caractre litigieux ou non des contenus mis en ligne par WikiLeaks, Eric Besson ajoutant simplement que les oprateurs doivent tre placs devant leurs responsabilits.

Au nom d'une raison d'tat aux contours flous, les gouvernements amricains et franais tentent donc de se livrer  une forme de censure politique d'Internet. Elle a cela de remarquable qu'elle passe par des pressions (politiques, juridiques et conomiques) pesant sur des acteurs privs qui,  terme, sont acculs au choix rationnel de la censure.

Le cas WikiLeaks serait en soi inquitant s'il tait un phnomne isol. Hlas, cette censure insidieuse d'un pouvoir politique instrumentalisant les intermdiaires techniques d'Internet est dja en train de se dployer  grande chelle. En Europe, avec la directive protection de l'enfance bientt dbattue au Parlement europen, et en France avec l'article 4 de la Loppsi (3), ce procd se trouve institutionnalis au prtexte de la lutte contre la pdopornographie, contre laquelle il se rvle parfaitement inefficace. L'autorit administrative est ainsi peu  peu lgitime dans le rle de censeur du Net: mis entre les mains des gouvernements, de tels dispositifs pourront par la suite tre facilement tendus  d'autres domaines.

Au niveau international, c'est par le biais d'un accord commercial multilatral, l'Acta (4), que certains dirigeants entendent permettre aux gants du divertissement de faire pression sur les intermdiaires d'Internet pour faire filtrer ou retirer, de faon plus ou moins automatique, des contenus qu'ils dclareront en infraction avec leurs droits d'auteur.

Institu au nom de la raison d'tat, de la protection de l'enfance ou de la guerre contre le partage d'uvres culturelles, le mcanisme est le mme: des responsables politiques ou des entreprises puissantes ordonnent  des intermdiaires privs de faire la police sur le rseau, avec un impact vident sur la libert d'expression et de communication. Cette forme parallle de justice expditive, contournant l'autorit judiciaire, est une ngation flagrante de l'tat de droit. C'est d'ailleurs ce que souligne la dcision historique du Conseil constitutionnel contre la loi Hadopi 1 (5), qui rappelle au passage l'importance prise par Internet pour la participation  la vie dmocratique et affirme que le rseau est aujourd'hui essentiel  l'exercice de la libert d'expression.

Dans le cas de WikiLeaks, les ractions des gouvernements, affols par ce moyen de communication qui leur chappe, se sont heurtes  une leve de boucliers de citoyens qui se sont immdiatement organiss en ligne pour contourner la censure, en crant des centaines de sites miroirs qui sont et resteront accessibles. La tentative de censure de WikiLeaks en aura ironiquement fait l'un des sites les plus rsilients d'Internet.

Cet pisode dmontre donc que les citoyens en rseau peuvent efficacement cooprer pour s'opposer aux inquitantes drives de gouvernements et d'entreprises qui, pour conserver leur pouvoir, tentent de contrler Internet. Il convient dsormais de prolonger cette dynamique afin de contrer toutes les vellits, tatiques ou prives, d'entamer notre libert d'expression en ligne. Le futur de nos dmocraties est en jeu.

http://www.mediapart.fr/club/edition...role-dinternet

----------


## Acropole

Une propagande contre une autre...
Les intrts des uns, les intrts des autres...
Chacun essayant de faire sa loi... 
Tous ptaradant tres irrprochables.

----------


## Marco46

> Une propagande contre une autre...
> Les intrts des uns, les intrts des autres...
> Chacun essayant de faire sa loi... 
> Tous ptaradant tres irrprochables.


Pourrais-tu nous clairer en quoi la Quadrature diffuse de la propagande ? Dans quel but ? Dans l'intrt de qui ?

T'as pass une mauvaise journe ?

----------


## Acropole

Par exemple :



> D'un ct, ceux qui veulent mettre Internet en coupe rgle afin de rester au pouvoir, par la censure administrative ou privatise. De l'autre, l'ensemble des citoyens du monde, prts  assumer des socits en rseau dans lesquelles le partage de la connaissance, la libert d'expression et la transparence accrues que permet Internet doivent tre protgs et renforcs  tout prix.


La quadrature prtend tre le porte parole des "citoyens du monde"... Ridicule, mgalomane et propagandiste.
D'abord, tout tre humain vivant sur cette plante est un citoyen de ce monde.
Mme ceux qui ne s'alignent pas sur l'idologie de la quadrature.
Merci  ces messieurs de me laisser dcider de ce que je pense sans m'obliger  me caser dans l'un des deux camps qu'ils essayent d'imposer pour justifier leur actions en interdisant tout autre opinion tierce.
Leur bien contre le mal qui n'est pas comme eux. Stratgie bien connue : diviser pour mieux rgner.
Ils cherchent  empcher tout autre opinion et se posent comme les seuls ayant la lgitimit pour dcider de ce qu'il faut faire.





> leur diffusion minimise la mise en danger d'innocents car leurs noms sont prcautionneusement effacs avant publication, etc.


Pourquoi innocent est-il entre guillemets ?
Ont-ils une preuve de culpabilit ?
La prsomption d'innocence, ils connaissent ? Ou n'est-elle valable que quand a les arrange ?




> Au niveau international, c'est par le biais d'un accord commercial multilatral, l'Acta (4), que certains dirigeants entendent permettre aux gants du divertissement de faire pression sur les intermdiaires d'Internet pour faire filtrer ou retirer, de faon plus ou moins automatique, des contenus qu'ils dclareront en infraction avec leurs droits d'auteur.


Sujet qui est bien loin de la censure politique. Donc hors sujet ici. Sans compter que le droit d'auteur est totalement lgitime. Tout individu est propritaire du fruit de son travail jusqu' ce qu'il le vende,  moins d'tre dans un tat communiste spoliateur ou dans un rgime esclavagiste.
Quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose il est en droit de demander quelque chose en change  celui qui veut se l'approprier. a s'appelle l'quit.
Je trouve ahurissant que certains prtendre lutter contre l'esclavage du capitalisme sur les ouvrier alors que dans le mme temps ils se comportent comme le pire des patrons (le client) en exigeant tout contre rien.

----------


## mortapa

> Pourquoi innocent est-il entre guillemets ?
> Ont-ils une preuve de culpabilit ?
> La prsomption d'innocence, ils connaissent ? Ou n'est-elle valable que quand a les arrange ?


Peut tre parce qu'un espion infiltr pas un gouvernement X dans un pays Y n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler une personne innocente...




> Sujet qui est bien loin de la censure politique. Donc hors sujet ici. Sans compter que le droit d'auteur est totalement lgitime. Tout individu est propritaire du fruit de son travail jusqu' ce qu'il le vende,  moins d'tre dans un tat communiste spoliateur ou dans un rgime esclavagiste.
> Quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose il est en droit de demander quelque chose en change  celui qui veut se l'approprier. a s'appelle l'quit.
> Je trouve ahurissant que certains prtendre lutter contre l'esclavage du capitalisme sur les ouvrier alors que dans le mme temps ils se comportent comme le pire des patrons (le client) en exigeant tout contre rien.


Dsobissance civile tu connais ?

----------


## om

> Envoy par om
> 
> Au niveau international, c'est par le biais d'un accord commercial multilatral, l'Acta (4), que certains dirigeants entendent permettre aux gants du divertissement de faire pression sur les intermdiaires d'Internet pour faire filtrer ou retirer, de faon plus ou moins automatique, des contenus qu'ils dclareront en infraction avec leurs droits d'auteur.
> 
> 
> Sujet qui est bien loin de la censure politique. Donc hors sujet ici.


Ah bon ?
Mettre en place des mcanismes de filtrage hors du contrle judiciaire, ce n'est pas de la censure ? Et rendre responsables les intermdiaires techniques porte mcaniquement atteinte  la libert d'expression en vitant la justice.
D'ailleurs la MPAA se demandait si ACTA pouvait bloquer Wikileaks : La MPAA demande si l'ACTA pourrait servir  bloquer... Wikileaks.

En parlant de a, la censure politique sans passer par la justice, on y a le droit depuis quelques jours : Amazon, EveryDNS, Paypal, Banque Suisse, et maintenant MasterCard.

Et en France la demande de Besson pour faire retirer Wikileaks des serveurs d'OVH... Qui a fait un communiqu assez hallucinant suite au refus de la justice de censurer Wikileaks :



> Toutes les requtes d'OVH ont t rejetes. La justice n'a pas voulu autoriser l'hbergement d'un tel site en France. C'est une bonne nouvelle pour tous ceux qui sont choqus par les activits irresponsables du site WikiLeaks


En fait il dit le contraire de ce qu'il s'est pass : la justice n'a pas voulu INTERDIRE l'hbergement d'un tel site.

 lire au sujet de la censure : FDN hberge un miroir de WikiLeaks (et explique pourquoi).




> Sans compter que le droit d'auteur est totalement lgitime.


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs ce que dfend la Quadrature du net. C'est la forme actuelle de l'exploitation du droit d'auteur qui est illgitime et inadapte.
Ma position sur le sujet : Piratage ou usage commun ?

----------


## Marco46

> Sujet qui est bien loin de la censure politique. Donc hors sujet ici. Sans compter que le droit d'auteur est totalement lgitime. Tout individu est propritaire du fruit de son travail jusqu' ce qu'il le vende,  moins d'tre dans un tat communiste spoliateur ou dans un rgime esclavagiste.
> Quand quelqu'un produit quelque chose il est en droit de demander quelque chose en change  celui qui veut se l'approprier. a s'appelle l'quit.
> Je trouve ahurissant que certains prtendre lutter contre l'esclavage du capitalisme sur les ouvrier alors que dans le mme temps ils se comportent comme le pire des patrons (le client) en exigeant tout contre rien.


Primo, tout individu est suppos innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire, et cette preuve ne peut tre valide que par un tribunal comptent.

Deuxio, si un FAI filtre automatiquement un contenu circulant sur le rseau, il s'agit de censure.

Et oui car la censure c'est le fait d'empcher la libert d'expression.

Rappel sur la libert d'expression : "*Tout individu a droit*  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, *de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit*" (Article 19 DUDH)

Il s'agit d'une libert fondamentale, et attaquer cette libert de manire automatise, peu importe la motivation de l'attaque, comme le prvoit l'ACTA sans passer par un juge c'est prcisment de la censure politique.

Et c'est en plein dans le sujet de Wikileaks. 

Quand l'tat amricain ordonne  l'ICANN de supprimer la zone wikileaks.org il s'agit prcisment du mme sujet :
*L'excutif ordonne  un priv d'exercer une censure sans passer par un juge.*

Lorsque la sparation des pouvoirs est  se point foule au pied on est en droit de s'inquiter.

----------


## Acropole

> Peut tre parce qu'un espion infiltr pas un gouvernement X dans un pays Y n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler une personne innocente...


Il n'est nulle part indiqu qui pourrait tre mis en danger par ces rvlation.
Prend par exemple les communiqus sur les demande des pays baltes de protection de l'OTAN.
Ce genre de rvlation peut provoquer un clash entre la russie et les pays concerns.




> Dsobissance civile tu connais ?


Oui, j'en ai souvent entendu parler de la part d'individus qui veulent avant tout avoir les mains libre de faire leur loi sans rendre de compte a qui que ce soit, sans aucun respect  pour les autres ni aucune considration sur les consquences de leur comportement. Un prtexte pour se placer au dessus des lois.




> Ah bon ?
> Mettre en place des mcanismes de filtrage hors du contrle judiciaire, ce n'est pas de la censure ? Et rendre responsables les intermdiaires techniques porte mcaniquement atteinte  la libert d'expression en vitant la justice.
> D'ailleurs la MPAA se demandait si ACTA pouvait bloquer Wikileaks : La MPAA demande si l'ACTA pourrait servir  bloquer... Wikileaks.


L'article est trs ambigu sur ce point. Il peut laisser entendre que la quadrature du net considre la protection du droit d'auteur, et ici le retrait des oeuvre publies illgalement, comme de la censure politique. Ce qui n'a rien  voir.
Vu le contexte de l'article, il aurait t judicieux de prciser qu'ils sont pour la protection des droits d'auteur tout en tant contre le dtournement de cet objectif vers l'espionnage et le filtrage.

----------


## Acropole

> Deuxio, si un FAI filtre automatiquement un contenu circulant sur le rseau, il s'agit de censure.


On ne va pas faire un procs chaque fois qu'un site diffuse illgalement l'intgrale d'harry potter.




> Et oui car la censure c'est le fait d'empcher la libert d'expression.


Wow ! Merci de m'clairer !  ::ccool:: 
Je met a sur l'lan passionnel de l'criture.




> Rappel sur la libert d'expression : "*Tout individu a droit*  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, *de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit*" (Article 19 DUDH)
> 
> Il s'agit d'une libert fondamentale, et attaquer cette libert de manire automatise, peu importe la motivation de l'attaque, comme le prvoit l'ACTA sans passer par un juge c'est prcisment de la censure politique.
> 
> Et c'est en plein dans le sujet de Wikileaks. 
> 
> Quand l'tat amricain ordonne  l'ICANN de supprimer la zone wikileaks.org il s'agit prcisment du mme sujet :
> *L'excutif ordonne  un priv d'exercer une censure sans passer par un juge.*
> 
> Lorsque la sparation des pouvoirs est  se point foule au pied on est en droit de s'inquiter.


Quel rapport avec le droit d'auteur ?

----------


## mortapa

> Oui, j'en ai souvent entendu parler de la part d'individus qui veulent avant tout avoir les mains libre de faire leur loi sans rendre de compte a qui que ce soit, sans aucun respect  pour les autres ni aucune considration sur les consquences de leur comportement. Un prtexte pour se placer au dessus des lois.


Un peu comme la rvolution de 1789, c'tait juste un prtexte des bourgeois pour se placer au dessus des lois.

----------


## om

> L'article est trs ambigu sur ce point. Il peut laisser entendre que la quadrature du net considre la protection du droit d'auteur, et ici le retrait des oeuvre publies illgalement, comme de la censure politique. Ce qui n'a rien  voir.
> Vu le contexte de l'article, il aurait t judicieux de prciser qu'ils sont pour la protection des droits d'auteur tout en tant contre le dtournement de cet objectif vers l'espionnage et le filtrage.


Ils sont plus explicites sur le filtrage des sites pdopornographiques prtexte  la censure du net (oui, a attaque dans tous les sens pour mettre en place une censure administrative sans passer par la justice)  :
LOPPSI: la protection de l'enfance prtexte  la censure du Net.
Censure du Net : Hortefeux instrumentalise la peur et les enfants.

Et oui, ils dfendent le droit d'auteur, et sont contre l'interdiction du partage des uvres sur Internet (interdiction qui est totalement stupide, illgitime, contre-productif et injuste, pour tenir sous perfusion des modles obsoltes au dtriment de la culture).

----------


## Marco46

> Quel rapport avec le droit d'auteur ?


C'est du dlire !!!

Je me cite :




> L'excutif ordonne  un priv d'exercer une censure sans passer par un juge.







> Wow ! Merci de m'clairer !
> Je met a sur l'lan passionnel de l'criture.


Comme tu as visiblement besoin qu'on te dtaille pas  pas le raisonnement je dtaille au maximum. Vu que tu ne vois toujours pas le rapport entre l'ACTA et l'affaire Wikileaks je suppose que je fais bien de dtailler.

----------


## Acropole

> Et oui, ils dfendent le droit d'auteur, et sont contre l'interdiction du partage des uvres sur Internet (interdiction qui est totalement stupide, illgitime, contre-productif et injuste, pour tenir sous perfusion des modles obsoltes au dtriment de la culture).


Je considre que le partage illgal d'oeuvres est stupide, illgitime, contre-productif et injuste.
Mais ce n'est pas le sujet, je marrterai donc l. D'autant plus que j'ai rpondu plus haut.

@marco
Diffuser illgalement une oeuvre n'a rien  voir avec la libert d'expression. C'est de la spoliation. Et *en plus* certains sites se permettent d'exiger un paiement pour ceux qui veulent consulter ces oeuvres (mgavido par exemple) !

----------


## om

> Je considre que le partage illgal d'oeuvres est stupide, illgitime, contre-productif et injuste.


De la mme manire que les violations de "proprits prives" taient illgitimes aprs l'invention des avions ?




> lpoque o les frres Wright inventaient lavion, la loi amricaine stipulait que le propritaire dun terrain tait non seulement propritaire de la surface de son terrain, mais de tout le sous-sol, jusquau centre de la Terre, et de tout lespace au-dessus,  jusqu linfini.  Depuis des annes, les rudits staient demand comment interprter au mieux lide que des droits de proprit terrestres puissent monter jusquaux cieux. Cela signifiait-il que vous possdiez les toiles ? Pouviez-vous poursuivre les oies en justice, pour violations de proprit volontaires et rptes ?
> 
> Puis vinrent les avions et, pour la premire fois, ce principe de la loi amricaine -- profondment ancr dans notre tradition, et reconnu par les plus importants juristes de notre pass -- prenait de limportance. Si ma terre stend jusquaux cieux, quadvient-il quand un avion dUnited Airlines survole mon champ ? Ai-je le droit de lui interdire ma proprit ? Ai-je le droit de mettre en place un accord dautorisation exclusive au profit de Delta Airlines ? Pouvons-nous organiser des enchres pour dterminer la valeur de ces droits ?
> 
> En 1945, ces questions donnrent lieu  un procs fdral. Quand des fermiers de Caroline du Nord, Thomas Lee et Tinie Causby commencrent  perdre des poulets  cause davions militaires volant  basse altitude (apparemment, les poulets terroriss se jetaient contre les murs du poulailler et en mouraient), ils portrent plainte au motif que le gouvernement violait leur proprit. Bien entendu, les avions navaient jamais touch la surface du terrain des Causby. Mais si, comme lavaient dclar en leur temps Blackstone, Kent et Coke, leur terrain stendait  vers le haut jusqu linfini , alors le gouvernement commettait une violation de proprit, et les Causby voulaient que cela cesse.
> 
> La Cour suprme accepta dentendre le cas des Causby. Le Congrs avait dclar les voies ariennes publiques. Mais si le droit de proprit stendait rellement jusquaux espaces clestes, alors la dclaration du Congrs pouvait trs bien tre anticonstitutionnelle, car elle constituait une expropriation sans ddommagement. La Cour reconnut que  selon lancienne doctrine les droits de proprit foncire stendent jusqu la priphrie de lunivers.  Mais le Juge Douglas navait pas la patience dcouter lancienne doctrine. En un simple paragraphe adress  la Cour, il annula des centaines dannes de droit foncier :
> 
> *[La] doctrine na pas sa place dans le monde moderne. Lespace arien est public, comme la dclar le Congrs. Si ce ntait pas vrai, nimporte quel oprateur de vols transcontinentaux serait expos  des plaintes sans nombre, pour violation de proprit. Le sens commun se rvolte  cette ide. Donner raison  des revendications prives sur lespace arien entranerait une paralysie des lignes ariennes, compromettrait profondment leur dveloppement et leur contrle dans lintrt public, et reviendrait  privatiser un bien qui a vocation  tre public.*
> ...


http://www.wikilivres.info/wiki/Cult...e/Introduction

----------


## Marco46

> Je considre que le partage illgal d'oeuvres est stupide, illgitime, contre-productif et injuste.
> Mais ce n'est pas le sujet, je marrterai donc l. D'autant plus que j'ai rpondu plus haut.
> 
> @marco
> Diffuser illgalement une oeuvre n'a rien  voir avec la libert d'expression. C'est de la spoliation. Et *en plus* certains sites se permettent d'exiger un paiement pour ceux qui veulent consulter ces oeuvres (mgavido par exemple) !


Ok on va la faire en mode pas  pas.

1/ Je diffuse un fichier

2/ Tu penses que c'est illgal

3/ Je suis suppos innocent par dfaut.

4/ Tu dois prouver que je diffuse illgalement

5/ Tu es oblig de passer par un tribunal parce que m'empcher de diffuser de l'information (peu importe sa nature ou ce qu'elle dit) c'est de la censure.

6/ On est au tribunal, le juge examine les preuves et rend sa dcision.

Que tu le veuilles ou non, que a te plaise ou non, c'est comme a que a doit fonctionner dans un tat de droit. Tout autre fonctionnement brise le principe de sparation des pouvoirs.

----------


## Acropole

> Comme tu as visiblement besoin qu'on te dtaille pas  pas le raisonnement je dtaille au maximum. Vu que tu ne vois toujours pas le rapport entre l'ACTA et l'affaire Wikileaks je suppose que je fais bien de dtailler.


C'est toi qui aurait besoin de dtailler au lieu de tout mlanger.
Protger le droit d'auteur et dtourner cette protection  des fin de censure sont deux choses bien distinctes. Or l'article mlange les deux, ce qui est aussi l'objectif de ceux qui veulent faire passer ce genre de procder.

----------


## Acropole

> Ok on va la faire en mode pas  pas.
> 
> 1/ Je diffuse un fichier
> 
> 2/ Tu penses que c'est illgal
> 
> 3/ Je suis suppos innocent par dfaut.
> 
> 4/ Tu dois prouver que je diffuse illgalement
> ...


1/ je conduit en tat d'ivresse a 200 km/h

2/ des policiers constatent l'infraction

3/ je prend une amende sans qu'un juge ne passe par l

@@rom et les avions
Ce n'est pas transposable au droit d'auteur. L'espace arien n'est pas la cration d'un individu. Quand au sens commun, il prtendait que la terre tait plate. On ne peut absolument pas s'y fier.

----------


## mortapa

> 1/ je conduit en tat d'ivresse a 200 km/h
> 
> 2/ des policiers constatent l'infraction
> 
> 3/ je prend une amende sans qu'un juge ne passe par l


Mauvais exemple.. en tat d'ivresse tu passes devant un juge..

----------


## om

> @@rom et les avions
> Ce n'est pas transposable au droit d'auteur. L'espace arien n'est pas la cration d'un individu.


J'explicite l'analogie. Les lois sur le droit d'auteur ont t crites pour protger les auteurs contre les diteurs, qui "se faisaient de l'argent sur leur dos sans contrepartie".  l'poque, le "partage non-commercial" n'existait pas, tout comme l'"espace arien" n'existait pas. La loi n'avait donc pas  s'en occuper.

Une fois qu'une nouvelle technologie est arrive (Internet dans un cas, les avions dans l'autres), les fondements de la loi sont remis en cause : il est illgitime d'appliquer sans rflchir les lois destines  rguler une pratique commerciale  des changes privs non-commerciaux. D'autant plus que les lois du copyright sur Internet protgent les diteurs (au dtriment des artistes) : le monde  l'envers !

Et quand tu dis que toute cration d'un individu lui appartient, il faut bien dfinir les contours. Dans le monde matriel, c'est simple : l'objet produit appartient  l'auteur. Dans le monde immatriel, le fait qu'une uvre "appartienne" (droit moral)  l'auteur n'implique pas qu'il ait le contrle absolu sur l'utilisation prive que d'autres en feraient. Et en allant plus loin, une ide  laquelle je pense (qui est la cration d'un individu, moi) ne peut m'appartenir exclusivement : je ne peux empcher d'autres personnes de penser  la mme chose.

_ Le livre, comme livre, appartient  l'auteur, mais comme pense, il appartient -le mot n'est pas trop vaste- au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'crivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait tre sacrifi, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'crivain, car l'intrt public est notre proccupation unique, et tous, je le dclare, doivent passer avant nous._ 
Victor Hugo, 1878

----------


## Marco46

> 1/ je conduit en tat d'ivresse a 200 km/h
> 
> 2/ des policiers constatent l'infraction
> 
> 3/ je prend une amende sans qu'un juge ne passe par l
> 
> @@rom et les avions
> Ce n'est pas transposable au droit d'auteur. L'espace arien n'est pas la cration d'un individu. Quand au sens commun, il prtendait que la terre tait plate. On ne peut absolument pas s'y fier.


Alors d'abord les policiers sont membres de l'excutif et comme son nom l'indique le pouvoir excutif fait appliquer des lois.

Dans le cadre de l'ACTA ou de l'affaire Wikileaks il s'agit de membres de l'excutif qui demande  des privs d'appliquer un ordre qui n'est bas sur aucune loi dans le 2me cas (Aucun chef d'accusation n'a t retenu contre Wikileaks jusqu' maintenant).

Ensuite lorsque tu conduis en tat d'ivresse ou que tu dpasses une certaine vitesse tu ne prends pas seulement une amende, tu es considr comme un dlinquant. Oui un dpassement de + de 20 km/h (je sais plus si c'est 20 ou 30) c'est un dlit comme voler quelque chose dans un magasin.
Si tu dpasses la limite d'alcool autorise c'est galement un dlit.
Donc tu passes devant un juge avant d'tre puni bien qu'on te retire ton permis dans le cas de l'alcool.

----------


## Acropole

> Mauvais exemple.. en tat d'ivresse tu passes devant un juge..


Trs bien, mais toute infraction constate doit tre interrompue par les forces de l'ordre. On voit mal les policier contacter un juge et attendre la fin du procs a chaque fois qu'ils constatent un dlit ou un crime. Ils ont l'obligation d'interrompre le dlit ou crime en cours et ceci avant le procs.




> _ Le livre, comme livre, appartient  l'auteur, mais comme pense, il appartient -le mot n'est pas trop vaste- au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'crivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait tre sacrifi, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'crivain, car l'intrt public est notre proccupation unique, et tous, je le dclare, doivent passer avant nous._ 
> Victor Hugo, 1878


Le film comme film appartient  l'auteur. Que ceux qui veulent penser comme Yoda se le permettent, mais la composition reste la proprit de George.

----------


## Acropole

> Dans le cadre de l'ACTA ou de l'affaire Wikileaks il s'agit de membres de l'excutif qui demande  des privs d'appliquer un ordre qui n'est bas sur aucune loi dans le 2me cas (Aucun chef d'accusation n'a t retenu contre Wikileaks jusqu' maintenant).


Je n'ai jamais dis que l'interdiction de wikileak est lgale.
En suite, doit-on rellement obliger des policiers  effectuer eux mme la manipulation technique pour retire un contenu illgal ? Je pense que non. Et il s'agit bien dans ce cas l de lexcutif qui demande  un priv d'appliquer l'ordre.
Ce point ne me semble pas discutable sur le fond ni la forme.

----------


## mortapa

> Trs bien, mais toute infraction constate doit tre interrompue par les forces de l'ordre. On voit mal les policier contacter un juge et attendre la fin du procs a chaque fois qu'ils constatent un dlit ou un crime. Ils ont l'obligation d'interrompre le dlit ou crime en cours et ceci avant le procs.


Et bien si en france pour un dlit et un crime on passe devant un juge.
source

tu confonds avec contravention qui est le type d'infraction la moins grave en france.
source

Alors arrete de faire la sourde oreille et tu verras que quoiqu'il en soit si wikileaks fait des chose illgale ce sera considr comme bien plus grave qu'une contravention et que par consquent un juge est obligatoire.

De plus comme la france se veux avoir une justice "quitable" tu peux tout  fait contredire une contravention et aller devant un juge pour t'expliquer.

----------


## Marco46

> Je n'ai jamais dis que l'interdiction de wikileak est lgale.
> En suite, doit-on rellement obliger des policiers  effectuer eux mme la manipulation technique pour retire un contenu illgal ? Je pense que non. Et il s'agit bien dans ce cas l de lexcutif qui demande  un priv d'appliquer l'ordre.
> Ce point ne me semble pas discutable sur le fond ni la forme.


Je pense que si, sinon a s'appelle une milice prive.

C'est discutable sur le fond et sur le forme mais surtout sur le fond. 

[Ah a ira a ira a ira]
a reprsente la rpublique et a pisse dessus  la premire occasion -> Guillotine.
[/Les aristocrates  la lanterneuh]

----------


## OWickerman

> Mauvais exemple.. en tat d'ivresse tu passes devant un juge..


Je plussoie, et d'autant plus si tu roules  200. Ajoutons aussi que si tu te fais prendre bourr  200, tu es pris en sur le fait.

----------


## Acropole

Vous m'avez vraiment bien lu ?
Parce qu'au vu de vos ngations a voudrait dire qu'un policier constatant une infraction, un dlit ou un crime doit laisser faire jusqu' ce que l'affaire soit juge.

En suite, pour donner un autre exemple des dgts que peuvent causer ce genre publication : en quoi le cble diplomatique disant que sarkozy est instable et autoritaire est il une information capitale pour la dmocratie ?
Il s'agit d'une correspondance prive de la part d'un diplomate qui  le droit de penser ce qu'il veut sans tre livr en pture  la populace et  celui dont il parle dans son message.
Ceci est digne de la presse people et n'a pas  tre publi par qui que ce soit sauf son auteur. Rien  voir avec la dmocratie, la libert de la presse, la censure ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre.
Ce type a donn son avis en priv et personne n'a le droit de le mettre  nu sur le web.
Il mapparat vident dans ce cas, et celui de l'OTAN/Russie que j'ai cit plus haut, que wikileaks n'a aucune lgitimit ni conscience professionnelle journalistique sur ces points l. Ce n'est que du sensationnalisme, de la masturbation de types qui veulent se faire mousser au dtriment d'autrui et qui veulent se faire passer pour de bons samaritains, ce qu'ils ne sont pas de toutes vidences.
RIEN dans ce que j'ai lu sur ces document n'a rellement de valeur pour la dmocratie. Pas de rvlation fracassante, pas de watergate. 99% de people et quelques rvlations certes intressante, mais rien qui ne mette en lumire une conspiration fasciste mondiale.
Finalement, les gouvernements se font plus de tord par leur raction que ce qui est contenu dans la plupart de ces document (a l'exceptions de quelques'uns comme l'histoire des pays baltes).

----------


## om

> RIEN dans ce que j'ai lu sur ces document n'a rellement de valeur pour la dmocratie.


L'information a une valeur inestimable pour la dmocratie.



> Pas de rvlation fracassante, pas de watergate. 99% de people et quelques rvlations certes intressante, mais rien qui ne mette en lumire une conspiration fasciste mondiale.


OK, donc si ce n'est pas un "watergate 2", une rvlation capitale qui fait tomber le prsident des tats-Unis, ce n'est pas important et il ne faut pas publier ?

Pourtant, il y a des informations trs intressantes. En voici quelques unes, en vrac :
Les ordres de Washington aux diplomates amricains
Pkin aurait commandit le piratage de Google
Comment Washington voit la lutte contre le terrorisme en France
Les choix lectoralistes de M. Sarkozy pour l'Afghanistan
La loi Hadopi intresse au plus haut point Washington
...

Et il y en a plein d'autres. Je ne vois pas comment on peut dire que "a n'apporte rien".

----------


## Marco46

> Vous m'avez vraiment bien lu ?
> Parce qu'au vu de vos ngations a voudrait dire qu'un policier constatant une infraction, un dlit ou un crime doit laisser faire jusqu' ce que l'affaire soit juge.


Les policiers font respecter l'ordre. Mais ce n'est pas  des milices prives de faire ce travail.

On ne dit pas que les policiers doivent laisser faire, mais mme lorsqu'un policier interple une personne et la met en garde  vue, mme l il y a normalement l'intervention d'un juge. La privation de libert doit passer par un juge. C'est fondamental, et c'est justement un droit qui est trs mal appliqu en France.




> En suite, pour donner un autre exemple des dgts que peuvent causer ce genre publication : en quoi le cble diplomatique disant que sarkozy est instable et autoritaire est il une information capitale pour la dmocratie ?
> *Il s'agit d'une correspondance prive de la part d'un diplomate qui  le droit de penser ce qu'il veut sans tre livr en pture  la populace et  celui dont il parle dans son message.*
> Ceci est digne de la presse people et n'a pas  tre publi par qui que ce soit sauf son auteur. Rien  voir avec la dmocratie, la libert de la presse, la censure ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre.
> Ce type a donn son avis en priv et personne n'a le droit de le mettre  nu sur le web.
> Il mapparat vident dans ce cas, et celui de l'OTAN/Russie que j'ai cit plus haut, que wikileaks n'a aucune lgitimit ni conscience professionnelle journalistique sur ces points l. Ce n'est que du sensationnalisme, de la masturbation de types qui veulent se faire mousser au dtriment d'autrui et qui veulent se faire passer pour de bons samaritains, ce qu'ils ne sont pas de toutes vidences.
> RIEN dans ce que j'ai lu sur ces document n'a rellement de valeur pour la dmocratie. Pas de rvlation fracassante, pas de watergate. 99% de people et quelques rvlations certes intressante, mais rien qui ne mette en lumire une conspiration fasciste mondiale.
> Finalement, les gouvernements se font plus de tord par leur raction que ce qui est contenu dans la plupart de ces document (a l'exceptions de quelques'uns comme l'histoire des pays baltes).


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Il s'agit d'une correspondance publique. Un ambassadeur dans le cadre de son travail reprsente la France. Il nous reprsente tous. Par consquent nous avons un droit de regard sur ce qu'il dit.

Peu importe l'information en tant que telle, et d'ailleurs se sont les journaux qui ont fait le tri, donc c'est  eux qu'il faudrait dire que cette information est insignifiante, ce qui est important pour la dmocratie c'est que les reprsentants publics agissent dans la transparence. Quand je lis des dclarations de membres du gouvernement affirmant que la transparence totale c'est du totalitarisme j'hallucine, c'est de la pure novlangue. Ils sont les premiers  vouloir nous mettre sous coute avec leurs mouchards informatique et ils ne voudraient pas qu'on regarde ce que eux ils font.

C'est dlirant.

----------


## Acropole

> L'information a une valeur inestimable pour la dmocratie.
> 
> OK, donc si ce n'est pas un "watergate 2", une rvlation capitale qui fait tomber le prsident des tats-Unis, ce n'est pas important et il ne faut pas publier ?
> 
> Pourtant, il y a des informations trs intressantes. En voici quelques unes, en vrac :
> Les ordres de Washington aux diplomates amricains
> Pkin aurait commandit le piratage de Google
> Comment Washington voit la lutte contre le terrorisme en France
> Les choix lectoralistes de M. Sarkozy pour l'Afghanistan
> ...


Effectivement le premier m'tait sorti de l'esprit. Il m'avait effectivement fait bondir. Mais  mon avis rien ne changera et il est connu que les politiciens et hommes d'affaire important doivent se protger plus que la moyenne contre lespionnage. Juste une preuve de plus, mme si plus grosse que d'autres.
Le second... quelle rvlation...
Quand aux autre, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y'a de si extraordinaire. C'est certes intressant  titre informatif, mais on se doute bien qu'il se passe des tas de trucs en coulisse. Rien de bien nouveau.
Sinon comme j'ai dis, il y'a pas mal de people ridicule et sans intrt aussi.

----------


## om

> Quand aux autre, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y'a de si extraordinaire. C'est certes intressant  titre informatif, mais on se doute bien qu'il se passe des tas de trucs en coulisse. Rien de bien nouveau.


On se doute bien qu'il se passe des trucs en coulisse des gens qui gouvernent, donc on n'a pas besoin de savoir ce qu'il se passe ?

Et le 3e, qui montre que des juges anti-terroristes ne respectent pas le secret auquel sont tenus les magistrats, et, pire, la sparation des pouvoirs. C'est rvoltant dans un tat de droit !

Le point de vue intressant d'un professeur d'histoire  l'universit d'Oxford : Les documents secrets rvls par WikiLeaks relvent de l'intrt gnral
Autre article  lire : Internet, dmocratie, wikileaks et la panique morale

----------


## Acropole

> Les policiers font respecter l'ordre. Mais ce n'est pas  des milices prives de faire ce travail.
> On ne dit pas que les policiers doivent laisser faire, mais mme lorsqu'un policier interple une personne et la met en garde  vue, mme l il y a normalement l'intervention d'un juge. La privation de libert doit passer par un juge. C'est fondamental, et c'est justement un droit qui est trs mal appliqu en France.


Trs bien, dans ce cas si je poste un contenu illgal sur ce forum les modos n'ont pas le droit de le supprimer eux mme. C'est  un policier de le faire aprs jugement devant un tribunal... Sinon les modos sont une milice prive...





> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Il s'agit d'une correspondance publique. Un ambassadeur dans le cadre de son travail reprsente la France. Il nous reprsente tous. Par consquent nous avons un droit de regard sur ce qu'il dit.
> 
> Peu importe l'information en tant que telle, et d'ailleurs se sont les journaux qui ont fait le tri, donc c'est  eux qu'il faudrait dire que cette information est insignifiante, ce qui est important pour la dmocratie c'est que les reprsentants publics agissent dans la transparence. Quand je lis des dclarations de membres du gouvernement *affirmant que la transparence totale c'est du totalitarisme* j'hallucine, c'est de la pure novlangue. *Ils sont les premiers  vouloir nous mettre sous coute* avec leurs mouchards informatique et ils ne voudraient pas qu'on regarde ce que eux ils font.
> 
> C'est dlirant.


Tiens, tu critique la transparence totale en critiquant aussi ceux qui la critiquent...
Un mail d'un diplomate donnant son avis est une correspondance prive. Sinon a veut dire qu'il n'a plus le droit de dire quoi que ce soit  qui que ce soit sur son travail... ridicule.
S'il t'arrive de dire  ton patron qu'un de vos client est un con et qu'une tierce personne le publie au vu de tous, je suppose que tu changera d'avis.

Sinon, effectivement la transparence totale est aussi dictatoriale que lobscurantisme.
Certaines choses font partie de la vie prive, d'autres de la vie publique. Mais ni l'un ni l'autre n'a  disparatre.

Personnellement je considre que ce que les politiciens pensent les uns des autres est de la sphre prive et ne regarde qu'eux mme.
C'est ce qu'ils _font_ qui nous concerne. Ce qu'ils _pensent_ leur appartient.

----------


## Marco46

> Tiens, tu critique la transparence totale en critiquant aussi ceux qui la critiquent...
> Un mail d'un diplomate donnant son avis est une correspondance prive. Sinon a veut dire qu'il n'a plus le droit de dire quoi que ce soit  qui que ce soit sur son travail... ridicule.
> S'il t'arrive de dire  ton patron qu'un de vos client est un con et qu'une tierce personne le publie au vu de tous, je suppose que tu changera d'avis.
> 
> Sinon, effectivement la transparence totale est aussi dictatoriale que lobscurantisme.
> Certaines choses font partie de la vie prive, d'autres de la vie publique. Mais ni l'un ni l'autre n'a  disparatre.


Ne mlanges pas le priv et le public.

Un ambassadeur qui parle  un autre ambassadeur ou  un membre du gouvernement en tant qu'ambassadeur c'est du domaine public je suis dsol.

Un ambassadeur qui parle  titre priv  sa femme c'est de la correspondance prive et il ne devrait d'ailleurs pas utiliser les canaux ddis  son travail pour a.




> Personnellement je considre que ce que les politiciens pensent les uns des autres est de la sphre prive et ne regarde qu'eux mme.
> C'est ce qu'ils _font_ qui nous concerne. Ce qu'ils _pensent_ leur appartient.


a dpend  *qui* ils s'adressent et avec quels *moyens*.

*Il s'agit de cbles diplomatiques, pas de leur gmail bordel.*




> Trs bien, dans ce cas si je poste un contenu illgal sur ce forum les modos n'ont pas le droit de le supprimer eux mme. C'est  un policier de le faire aprs jugement devant un tribunal... Sinon les modos sont une milice prive...


En thorie ils devraient contacter en premier leur avocat pour dterminer si d'aprs lui c'est lgal ou pas et dcider s'ils veulent ventuellement se dfendre au tribunal si ncessaire.

C'est toute la perversit de l'article 6 de la LCEN, il fait reposer sur les paules des hbergeurs une bonne partie de la responsabilit des actes d'autrui. C'est totalement anormal mais c'est caractristique du mode de pense de certaines personnes de droite. Vous savez le trip punitions collectives, toussa. La trique avant tout.

Bref, c'est pas pour autant qu'on peut effectuer des traitements *automatiss* qui effacent ou filtrent du contenu. C'est pas du tout la mme chelle et c'est de la censure au sens littral.

----------


## Rayek

> Trs bien, dans ce cas si je poste un contenu illgal sur ce forum les modos n'ont pas le droit de le supprimer eux mme. C'est  un policier de le faire aprs jugement devant un tribunal... Sinon les modos sont une milice prive...


Le forum est un espace prive et la loi oblige les hbergeurs de forums  nettoyer les contenus illgales (Diffamations, etc ...).

----------


## Acropole

> Ne mlanges pas le priv et le public.
> 
> Un ambassadeur qui parle  un autre ambassadeur ou  un membre du gouvernement en tant qu'ambassadeur c'est du domaine public je suis dsol.
> 
> Un ambassadeur qui parle  titre priv  sa femme c'est de la correspondance prive et il ne devrait d'ailleurs pas utiliser les canaux ddis  son travail pour a.


La correspondance dans le cadre du travail n'est pas publique.
Je persiste  considrer que ce genre de commentaire est du domaine priv, mme dans le cadre d'un emploi dans la la fonction publique.
Il semble vident qu'on ne se mettra pas d'accord la dessus.

----------


## Marco46

> La correspondance dans le cadre du travail n'est pas publique.
> Je persiste  considrer que ce genre de commentaire est du domaine priv, mme dans le cadre d'un emploi dans la la fonction publique.
> Il semble vident qu'on ne se mettra pas d'accord la dessus.


Pour moi, si il s'agit d'un commentaire priv il faut utiliser des moyens de communications privs ou internes  l'appareil d'tat comme par exemple des mails chiffrs. Et encore, mme lorsqu'un ambassadeur de France s'adresse  un membre du gouvernement, il ne s'agit pas de Robert qui parle  Marcel, c'est Robert Ambassadeur de France (donc la fonction, pas l'homme) qui s'adresse  Robert Ministre de l'Etat. Tu vois de quoi je parle ?

Quand je m'adresse  un client, je suis Marco46 dveloppeur pour la socit Toto. Quand je prends un repas avec le client, je suis toujours Marco46 dveloppeur pour la socit Toto mme si l'ambiance est plus dtendue. L c'est pareil, je vois pas pourquoi dans l'exercice de leur fonction ils pourraient se laisser aller comme a.

Donc pour prciser, quand je dis que c'est public, cela ne signifie pas ncessairement que le contenu doit tre public, mais que la personne qui crit le contenu *le rdige en tant que reprsentante d'une entit publique* et que donc elle a un devoir de rserve et ne doit pas dire n'importe quoi.

Mais quand bien mme, o est le problme au sujet de Wikileaks ? Il s'agit de journalisme. 

1/ Wikileaks n'a pas vol les donnes.
2/ Wikileaks n'a pas publi les donnes brutes, seulement celles retravailles par des professionnels du journalisme.

Il s'agit simplement d'un intermdiaire.

O est le problme ? 
Que peut-on leur reprocher que l'on ne reprocherait pas aux journaux qui se servent de ces cbles ?
Le Monde & co sont-ils attaqus en justice ? Non bien sr, tout le monde hurlerait  la censure.

----------


## Acropole

> Pour moi, si il s'agit d'un commentaire priv il faut utiliser des moyens de communications privs ou internes  l'appareil d'tat comme par exemple des mails chiffrs. Et encore, mme lorsqu'un ambassadeur de France s'adresse  un membre du gouvernement, il ne s'agit pas de Robert qui parle  Marcel, c'est Robert Ambassadeur de France (donc la fonction, pas l'homme) qui s'adresse  Robert Ministre de l'Etat. Tu vois de quoi je parle ?


Je vois tout a fait. Et je serrait d'accord avec toi si on parlait de machines. Ici, il s'agit d'tre humains qui peuvent, quelles qu'en soit les raison, ne pas suivre les procdures.
De plus la correspondance prive ne se limite pas aux potins mondains  la terrasse d'un caf. Un message officiel d'une institution prive ou publique  usage interne est une correspondance prive.
On a pas  tout savoir sur tout, a devient de l'inquisition. Ceux qui prnent la transparence absolue s'approprient un espace de libert qui n'est pas le leur.





> Mais quand bien mme, o est le problme au sujet de Wikileaks ? Il s'agit de journalisme. 
> 
> 1/ Wikileaks n'a pas vol les donnes.
> 2/ Wikileaks n'a pas publi les donnes brutes, seulement celles retravailles par des professionnels du journalisme.
> 
> Il s'agit simplement d'un intermdiaire.
> 
> O est le problme ? 
> Que peut-on leur reprocher que l'on ne reprocherait pas aux journaux qui se servent de ces cbles ?
> Le Monde & co sont-ils attaqus en justice ? Non bien sr, tout le monde hurlerait  la censure.


On peut les accuser de recel de documents vols. Tout comme ont peut accuser un receleur de bijoux ou de hi-fi.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis convaincu que tout ceci ne permettra pas plus de dmocratie. Bien au contraire.
1 - a fournit des arguments  ceux qui veulent contrler le web.
2 - a va provoquer des tensions supplmentaires entre les diffrents tats / personnes concernes (rien que mettre en colre Poutine contre l'OTAN est de la pure stupidit).
3 - L'abondance du contenu va noyer les choses importantes dans la masse.
4 - Quoi qu'il arrive, le rsultat se jouera sur un jet de ds dont personne ne peut prvoir les consquences aujourd'hui. Mais vu les sujets traits et les personnes concernes, a risque de faire du vilain (j'en veut pour preuve la soudaine inculpation d'Assange, les pressions tatiques de toutes part, les attaques DDOS qui semblent venir de chez le tout frais prix Nobel amricain...).
5 - La plupart des gens s'en contrefoutent de tout ce tapage.

Bref, c'est mal gr, mal cibl, absolument pas planifi et bien peut efficace.

Ils auraient d,  mon avis, faire un tris drastique et slectionner les lments les plus importants pour les publier au compte gote sur plusieurs annes afin que chaque frappe soit la plus efficace possible et ai le temps de faire de l'effet, au lieu de balancer tout comme une bombe un jour de march.

edit : d'ailleurs il semblerait qu'il y'ai des choses bien plus drangeantes dans le fichier crypt. De quel droit se permettent-il de nous cacher la vrit et de dcider  notre place de ce que nous avons  savoir ? Ce faisant ils se rendent complices de crimes biens plus graves encore.
Alors quelles sont leurs vritables intentions ?
Pas la vrit de toutes vidences.

----------


## Mdinoc

Si les rvlations sont assez choquantes (crimes etc.), a peut aider  soulever la population contre la censure.

----------


## Acropole

> Si les rvlations sont assez choquantes (crimes etc.), a peut aider  soulever la population contre la censure.


Mouaif. Pas si sr.

----------


## j.peg

> Lorsque la sparation des pouvoirs est  se point foule au pied on est en droit de s'inquiter.


+ 1

----------


## j.peg

> La correspondance dans le cadre du travail n'est pas publique.
> Je persiste  considrer que ce genre de commentaire est du domaine priv, mme dans le cadre d'un emploi dans la la fonction publique.
> Il semble vident qu'on ne se mettra pas d'accord la dessus.


je vois mal comment les propos d'une personne publique dans le cadre de ses focntions pourraient tre considrs comme des propos privs (dont la signification lgale est "relevant de la vie prive"): un ambassadeur qui parle  un ambassadeur de sujets politiques, diplomatiques , conomiques , mme  voix basse , ce ne peut pas tre une conversations prive ! par contre Berlusconi qui parle  sarko de la dernire nymphette qu'il a trousse , oui, c'est priv.

----------


## j.peg

> . Ceux qui prnent la transparence absolue s'approprient un espace de libert qui n'est pas le leur..


Sauf  oublier que les personnes politiques , quelque soit leur rle , sont des reprsentants du peuple au service du peuple , l'espace dans lequel ils interviennent ne peut tre qu'un espace public...

bon je em rpte l, donc j'arrte....

----------


## om

_La dictature, c'est quand le gouvernement surveille le peuple. La dmocratie, c'est quand le peuple surveille le gouvernement._

----------


## Acropole

> _La dictature, c'est quand le gouvernement surveille le peuple. La dmocratie, c'est quand le peuple surveille le gouvernement._


En thorie, peut tre. En ralit c'est le peuple qui surveille le gouvernement qui surveille le peuple, et donc le peuple qui surveille le peuple par le biais du gouvernement. Quand aux gouvernants ils se surveillent entre eux.

@jpeg  la diplomatie est mise en danger par trop de transparence. J'ai  donn par exemple le cas des pays baltes et de la ncessit de leur apporter une protection discrte contre un voisin aussi puissant que vindicatif. Mme si les peuples concerns auraient de quoi tre fiers de cette aide, il n'en va pas moins que a devait tre fait en toute discrtion. Non contre les peuples mais pour eux et contre un tat dangereux.
Non seulement par ce qu'on ne vit pas dans un monde de baisounours-pas-la-guerre, mais parce que ce qui importe, a mon sens, est de savoir quels sont les actes et non les propos ou les penses des autres. Fussent ils au pouvoir.
Ce que pense quelqu'un lui appartient, et les confidence qu'il en fait lui appartiennent aussi. Je n'aime pas vraiment la socit de surveillance, d'autant plus lorsqu'elle se donne le droit d'aller surveiller jusque dans les moindres dtails paroles et les penses d'autrui.

----------


## Marco46

> @jpeg  la diplomatie est mise en danger par trop de transparence. J'ai  donn par exemple le cas des pays baltes et de la ncessit de leur apporter une protection discrte contre un voisin aussi puissant que vindicatif. Mme si les peuples concerns auraient de quoi tre fiers de cette aide, il n'en va pas moins que a devait tre fait en toute discrtion. Non contre les peuples mais pour eux et contre un tat dangereux.
> Non seulement par ce qu'on ne vit pas dans un monde de baisounours-pas-la-guerre, mais parce que ce qui importe, a mon sens, est de savoir quels sont les actes et non les propos ou les penses des autres. Fussent ils au pouvoir.
> Ce que pense quelqu'un lui appartient, et les confidence qu'il en fait lui appartiennent aussi. Je n'aime pas vraiment la socit de surveillance, d'autant plus lorsqu'elle se donne le droit d'aller surveiller jusque dans les moindres dtails paroles et les penses d'autrui.


Personne n'a parl d'aller surveiller les penses intimes des gouvernants mais leurs paroles qu'ils prononcent ( l'crit comme  l'oral) en tant que personnes publiques justement.
Lorsqu'un ambassadeur de France s'exprime dans le cadre de ses fonctions, ce n'est pas l'ambassadeur Robert qui s'exprime, c'est le peuple franais. Nous avons donc le droit de savoir ce qu'il dit et il est responsable de cette parole et doit donc faire trs attention  ce qu'il dit au nom de son pays. Il est donc normal d'exercer un droit de regard dessus. 

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'enfoncer une porte ouverte.

Tu noteras galement que ce point fait parti des 14 points de Wilson prparant le trait de Versailles. C'est pas pour dire que le trait de Versailles tait ncessairement un bon trait mais plutt que l'ide n'est pas neuve et qu'elle est considre comme un facteur de paix mondiale important. Bref, il ne s'agit pas d'une ide bisounours comme tu dis mais d'une certaine dontologie.

----------


## om

> J'explicite l'analogie. Les lois sur le droit d'auteur ont t crites pour protger les auteurs contre les diteurs, qui "se faisaient de l'argent sur leur dos sans contrepartie".  l'poque, le "partage non-commercial" n'existait pas, tout comme l'"espace arien" n'existait pas. La loi n'avait donc pas  s'en occuper.
> 
> Une fois qu'une nouvelle technologie est arrive (Internet dans un cas, les avions dans l'autres), les fondements de la loi sont remis en cause : il est illgitime d'appliquer sans rflchir les lois destines  rguler une pratique commerciale  des changes privs non-commerciaux. D'autant plus que les lois du copyright sur Internet protgent les diteurs (au dtriment des artistes) : le monde  l'envers !
> 
> Et quand tu dis que toute cration d'un individu lui appartient, il faut bien dfinir les contours. Dans le monde matriel, c'est simple : l'objet produit appartient  l'auteur. Dans le monde immatriel, le fait qu'une uvre "appartienne" (droit moral)  l'auteur n'implique pas qu'il ait le contrle absolu sur l'utilisation prive que d'autres en feraient. Et en allant plus loin, une ide  laquelle je pense (qui est la cration d'un individu, moi) ne peut m'appartenir exclusivement : je ne peux empcher d'autres personnes de penser  la mme chose.
> 
> _ Le livre, comme livre, appartient  l'auteur, mais comme pense, il appartient -le mot n'est pas trop vaste- au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'crivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait tre sacrifi, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'crivain, car l'intrt public est notre proccupation unique, et tous, je le dclare, doivent passer avant nous._ 
> Victor Hugo, 1878


 lire galement : La Hadopi ou la ngation des droits du public

----------


## stardeath

> lire galement : La Hadopi ou la ngation des droits du public


a me fait exactement penser  la parole d'un bisounours, tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil.
il y a un truc qui semble tre oubli  chaque fois : c'est qu'une loi  par "emmerder beaucoup de gens" visiblement, est d'abord faite pour contrer les abus de certains.

et d'aprs les paroles de cette personne, on devrait faire confiance "aux gens" qui sont responsables du vote de ces lois? mouais, a n'avance  rien, les gens n'ont jamais conscience des problmes qu'ils peuvent engendrer.

je ne dit pas que l'industrie de la musique n'est pas responsable (pour moi elle l'est  80%) mais on ne peut pas non plus faire confiance aux gens pour avoir une industrie saine.

----------


## Acropole

a ne sert a rien d'en discuter. Ils veulent tre pays pour ce qu'ils font mais ne veulent pas payer pour ce que font les autres. Et ils prnent l'humanisme, les droits de l'homme etc... tout en tant  la pointe de l'esclavage capitaliste.
Ils ne parlent que de leur galit en ne prenant en compte que ce qui les arrange. L'galit de la rcompense mais pas l'galit de l'effort et du travail fournit. On a qu'a donner la mdaille d'or  tous les athltes des jeux olympiques, et mme  ceux qui n'ont pas particip.
Les bourgeois voulaient faire comme les nobles, ne rien foutre de la journe et pomper le fric. Les suivants sur la liste on le mme objectif. Y'a qu'a voir le nombre de personnes qui jouent au loto. C'est l'idal de notre espce. Le paradis perdu, le tton maternel en abondance.

----------


## om

> a me fait exactement penser  la parole d'un bisounours, tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil.


Qui vit dans le monde des bisounours ? Celui qui veut dfendre un modle adapt au monde rel, ou celui qui dfend un modle bas sur la vente de copies, alors mme que la copie est accessible  tous gratuitement et simplement ?




> il y a un truc qui semble tre oubli  chaque fois : c'est qu'une loi  par "emmerder beaucoup de gens" visiblement, est d'abord faite pour contrer les abus de certains.


Un abus de quoi ? Un abus de partage ?
Vous vous basez sur l'hypothse que le financement de la cration et la rmunration des artistes doit forcment tre effectu par le paiement de la vente unitaire de copies (hypothse totalement irraliste et inadapte au monde rel, qui en plus entrave la diffusion de la culture).

Puisque vous aimez bien les liens, un autre billet intressant : Le contrat ddition, ce fossile vivant.

Et bien sr, si vous ne l'avez pas encore lu, le livre : Confessions d'un voleur.

----------


## Marco46

> a ne sert a rien d'en discuter. Ils veulent tre pays pour ce qu'ils font mais ne veulent pas payer pour ce que font les autres. Et ils prnent l'humanisme, les droits de l'homme etc... tout en tant  la pointe de l'esclavage capitaliste.
> Ils ne parlent que de leur galit en ne prenant en compte que ce qui les arrange. L'galit de la rcompense mais pas l'galit de l'effort et du travail fournit. On a qu'a donner la mdaille d'or  tous les athltes des jeux olympiques, et mme  ceux qui n'ont pas particip.
> Les bourgeois voulaient faire comme les nobles, ne rien foutre de la journe et pomper le fric. Les suivants sur la liste on le mme objectif. Y'a qu'a voir le nombre de personnes qui jouent au loto. C'est l'idal de notre espce. Le paradis perdu, le tton maternel en abondance.


C'est faux et tu le sais trs bien. 

Relis les diffrents fils  ce sujet dans ce section. Ceux qui dclarent une telle chose sont  ct de la plaque. Ce que nous disons c'est que le financement ne peut plus venir de la copie car l'acte de copie ne coute rien. C'est trs diffrent de ce que tu veux nous faire dire. Mais tu mens. Nous ne disons pas a. Nous prsentons un fait technique simple et clair. Nous montrons une vrit scientifique. Dans l'univers numrique, la copie ne coute rien. Cette vrit toute simple a des rpercutions normes en particulier dans le champ du droit d'auteur.

Protger la vision actuelle du droit d'auteur c'est tre un ractionnaire, pas au sens politique, mais au sens scientifique. 

En continuant  considrer comme lgitime ce droit d'auteur dpass, vous faites preuve du mme obscurantisme que les moines copistes qui voulaient emprisonner les imprimeurs il y a quelques sicles.

Bref, votre pense appartient au pass. Vous tes des dinosaures.

----------


## stardeath

> Un abus de quoi ? Un abus de partage ?
> Vous vous basez sur l'hypothse que le financement de la cration et la rmunration des artistes doit forcment tre effectu par le paiement de la vente unitaire de copies (hypothse totalement irraliste et inadapte au monde rel, qui en plus entrave la diffusion de la culture).


et vous, vous vous basez sur le fait que la culture devrait tre un bien commun qui doit tre dlivr au plus grand nombre sans rparti valide, c'est vous qui tes  cot de la plaque, n'importe qu'elle production, quelle qu'elle soit ne devrait pas avoir un pan entier de droit exclusif pour pouvoir subsister, tout ce que vous faites c'est de vous rfugier derrire une "libert" qui fait qu'un travail d'esprit devrait tre disponible sans contrepartie (parce que la rmunration volontaire, ne me faites pas rire, n'est qu'une grosse utopie, bah oui, vous le dites vous mme, pourquoi payer quelque chose qu'on peut avoir gratuitement, et ensuite la licence globale, non merci, j'ai pas envie de payer pour de la "culture" franaise que je trouve  chier), alors que chez moi c'est un travail comme un autre.

et comme d'habitude rien  proposer pour garantir une rmunration pour cet acte soit disant garanti par la libert.

la vente de copie  peut tre ses dfauts, mais moi a me garanti que je ne paie que ce que je veux consommer, et non je n'ai pas une me charitable et non la culture n'a pas  tre brade.

----------


## om

> et vous, vous vous basez sur le fait que la culture devrait tre un bien commun qui doit tre dlivr au plus grand nombre


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs quasiment la raison d'tre de la culture.




> sans rparti valide


C'est--dire ?




> c'est vous qui tes  cot de la plaque, n'importe qu'elle production, quelle qu'elle soit ne devrait pas avoir un pan entier de droit exclusif pour pouvoir subsister, tout ce que vous faites c'est de vous rfugier derrire une "libert" qui fait qu'un travail d'esprit devrait tre disponible sans contrepartie


O est-ce que j'ai dit que cela devait tre sans contrepartie ? Je dis simplement que le financement doit tre dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies.

D'ailleurs, quand tu regardes une mission TV, tu es d'accord que les animateurs doivent tre pays (ils ne travaillent pas gratuitement). Pourtant, tu ne paies pas l'accs  l'mission quand tu la regardes. C'est a l'abus dont tu parlais ? Regarder une mission gratuitement lorsque les personnes doivent tre pays ? Tu as raison, il faut faire cesser cette injustice immdiatement, c'est inadmissible, les bisounours qui veulent regarder une mission sans payer l'accs, quels voleurs !

Mme Jacques Attali, qui n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un gauchiste, dfend l'accs  la culture :



> La gratuit ne signifie pas que ceux qui produisent ne sont pas pays. () La gratuit signifie que le consommateur ne paye pas. Et on va vers cette tendance, de plus en plus, une socialisation des cots o les gens sont pays par quelquun dautres que celui qui consomme, ce qui cr une dynamique trs forte


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...pi-gratuit.htm




> la vente de copie  peut tre ses dfauts


Parmi ses dfauts (ou ses qualits, a dpend si on dfend l'accs  la culture ou le monopole de distribution), c'est la vente de quelque chose de gratuit et accessible  tous, donc invendable. C'est dj trs bloquant pour baser un modle conomique dessus.

----------


## stardeath

bah je vais rien avoir  ajouter si la raison d'tre de la culture est d'tre tale sur la place public. [ironie]je sens que je vais de plus en plus aimer les prochaines annes, et c'est vraiment pas dveloppeur que j'aurai du faire ...[/ironie]

----------


## om

> bah je vais rien avoir  ajouter si la raison d'tre de la culture est d'tre tale sur la place public


Sa raison d'tre est d'tre partage.

----------


## Acropole

> C'est faux et tu le sais trs bien.


Non, c'est vrai, et tu le sais trs bien.  ::roll:: 




> Relis les diffrents fils  ce sujet dans ce section. Ceux qui dclarent une telle chose sont  ct de la plaque. Ce que nous disons c'est que le financement ne peut plus venir de la copie car l'acte de copie ne coute rien.C'est trs diffrent de ce que tu veux nous faire dire. Mais tu mens. Nous ne disons pas a. Nous prsentons un fait technique simple et clair. Nous montrons une vrit scientifique.


Si, il le peut.
On s'en fout que l'acte de copie ne cote rien. C'est le travail du crateur qui compte. Si tu veux parler de la part de la copie dans le prix final, ont peut en discuter, mais prtendre que parce qu'un lment dans la longue chane de cration a un cot nul alors tout est gratuit est une absurdit scientifique.
C'est ce discours qui manque totalement de ralisme.




> Dans l'univers numrique, la copie ne coute rien. Cette vrit toute simple a des rpercutions normes en particulier dans le champ du droit d'auteur.


Elle n'a que la rpercussion qu'on veut bien lui donner.




> En continuant  considrer comme lgitime ce droit d'auteur dpass, vous faites preuve du mme obscurantisme que les moines copistes qui voulaient emprisonner les imprimeurs il y a quelques sicles.


Tout finit par devenir du pass. Ce n'est pas un argument. Et tout est nouveau un jour ou l'autre, y compris le pire. L'argument de "c'est nouveau c'est tout beau, c'est ancien a vaut rien" est irraliste, propagandiste et dnote une fuite en avant aveugle.




> Bref, votre pense appartient au pass. Vous tes des dinosaures.


Les dinosaures ont rgn sur terre pendant 200 millions d'annes. Encore 199 millions d'annes et on reparlera de la supriorit de l'aptitude humaine d'un point de vu scientifique et darwiniste.




> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs quasiment la raison d'tre de la culture.


C'est la raison d'tre du commerce. a n'en fait pas un paradis du gratuit pour autant.





> O est-ce que j'ai dit que cela devait tre sans contrepartie ? Je dis simplement que le financement doit tre dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies.


Impossible.
La licence globale fait payer pour les autres, ce qui va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui. 
Et qu'on ne me parle pas de la scu. Il y'a dj des abus avec la scu, alors pour la "culture"...
On va crer un magasin rfrent ? Un carte culturelle ? Un rationnement pour viter que certains consomment trop ?
Et comment on va rpartir les revenus ? 
Au tlchargement ?
Si tout devient gratuit (jeux vidos, films, musique, livres, documentaires, reportages...) il va falloir un sacr impt pour payer tout a.
Avec la rue de tlchargements qu'il va y avoir a va diviser d'autant les revenus de chaque produit et rendre totalement impossible les productions lourdes comme les jeux vidos ou les films.
Et on va espionner le web pour comptabiliser les tlchargements ? On va restreindre aux sites officiels pour faciliter le dcompte ?




> D'ailleurs, quand tu regardes une mission TV, tu es d'accord que les animateurs doivent tre pays (ils ne travaillent pas gratuitement). Pourtant, tu ne paies pas l'accs  l'mission quand tu la regardes. C'est a l'abus dont tu parlais ? Regarder une mission gratuitement lorsque les personnes doivent tre pays ? Tu as raison, il faut faire cesser cette injustice immdiatement, c'est inadmissible, les bisounours qui veulent regarder une mission sans payer l'accs, quels voleurs !


Il n'y a aucune injustice. Ils sont pays par la pub.
Deuxime moyen de paiement ?
Il serra contourn dans l'heure, le rendant lui aussi inefficace.




> Mme Jacques Attali, qui n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un gauchiste, dfend l'accs  la culture :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...pi-gratuit.htm


Je n'coute plus Attali. Ce "gnie" de la france raconte tellement de conneries que a pique les yeux.

http://www.slate.fr/story/31379/pati...e-temps-attali :



> l'impatience doit devenir le droit des pauvres et uniquement le leur.


Tous les homme naissent et demeurent gaux en droit, pauvres ou riches.
Il fait dans cet article l'apologie du consumrisme capitaliste en prtendant s'y opposer...

Bref, il n'y a aucune lgitimit  la gratuit de la culture. Ni dans la ralit d'un mode alternatif de rmunration, ni dans la justification d'un soit disant droit de se cultiver qui n'est qu'un masque pour consommer du gras sans modration.
Ce n'est ni une loi ni un systme quelconque qui rsoudra ce problme, mais bel et bien la patience et la modration, chez les riches comme chez les pauvres. C'est un changement *de culture* radical qu'il faut oprer, le reste ne mnera qu' la ruine des uns ou des autres en premier lieu, puis des restants en second lieu.

----------


## om

> Envoy par om
> 
> O est-ce que j'ai dit que cela devait tre sans contrepartie ? Je dis simplement que le financement doit tre dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies.
> 
> 
> Impossible.


Et il est impossible que le modle soit la vente unitaire de copies (a ne fonctionne pas, car ce qui est vendu est maintenant gratuit, la copie).




> La licence globale fait payer pour les autres, ce qui va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui.


La redevance TV va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui ?




> On va crer un magasin rfrent ? Un carte culturelle ? Un rationnement pour viter que certains consomment trop ?


Qu'est ce que tu appelles "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi serait-ce mal de "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi faudrait-il "rationner", vu que "trop de consommation" n'aurait que des effets positifs ?




> Et comment on va rpartir les revenus ? 
> Au tlchargement ?


Au volume d'change, par exemple, oui.




> Avec la rue de tlchargements qu'il va y avoir a va diviser d'autant les revenus de chaque produit et rendre totalement impossible les productions lourdes comme les jeux vidos ou les films.


L tu touches un point essentiel de ce qu'a modifi Internet : vu que tout le monde est producteur et consommateur, les monopoles de distribution ne peuvent plus capter l'audience qu'ils avaient dans le pass. Ce phnomne est flagrant pour la presse, "concurrencs" par la multiplication des sources d'information.




> Et on va espionner le web pour comptabiliser les tlchargements ? On va restreindre aux sites officiels pour faciliter le dcompte ?


Il y a des mthodes statistiques, un truc genre "mdiamtrie" permettrait de rpondre au besoin, avec un panel d'utilisateurs volontaires, on peut atteindre des rsultats trs prcis.

Mais cette remarque est intressante, car c'est exactement ce que proposent les lois voulant interdire le partage et la copie : comment surveiller que les gens n'effectuent pas de copies si on ne surveille pas chacun de leurs faits et gestes numriques ?





> Il n'y a aucune injustice. Ils sont pays par la pub.


Et la redevance TV (sur France 2 par exemple).




> Bref, il n'y a aucune lgitimit  la gratuit de la culture.


 l'chelle de l'humanit, ce n'est que depuis trs rcemment qu'(une toute petite partie de) la culture n'est pas "gratuite".




> Ce n'est ni une loi ni un systme quelconque qui rsoudra ce problme, mais bel et bien la patience et la modration, chez les riches comme chez les pauvres. C'est un changement *de culture* radical qu'il faut oprer, le reste ne mnera qu' la ruine des uns ou des autres en premier lieu, puis des restants en second lieu.


Il faut faire des lois permettant de crer un "cadre psychologique" ( Albanel), afin d'obliger la population  ne "consommer" de la culture qu'au travers de monopoles de distribution "officiels", qui exploitent les artistes ?

----------


## Acropole

> Et il est impossible que le modle soit la vente unitaire de copies (a ne fonctionne pas, car ce qui est vendu est maintenant gratuit, la copie).


Ce qui est vendu est le droit de consultation du produit qui lui est loin d'tre gratuit.




> La redevance TV va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui ?


C'est limit, n'entrave pas les initiatives autres et ne concerne que ceux qui ont une tl. Tandis que la licence globale concerne tout le monde, consommateur et tous les producteurs.




> Qu'est ce que tu appelles "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi serait-ce mal de "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi faudrait-il "rationner", vu que "trop de consommation" n'aurait que des effets positifs ?


J'appelle consommer trop le fait que si tout devient gratuit la consommation va grimper en flche, ce qui va diviser d'autant les revenus de chaque producteur donc soit rduire la production, soit augmenter l'impt et artificiellement les revenus de la culture.




> Il y a des mthodes statistiques, un truc genre "mdiamtrie" permettrait de rpondre au besoin, avec un panel d'utilisateurs volontaires, on peut atteindre des rsultats trs prcis.


La prcision des statistiques ont les vois  chaque lection...
Seuls les plus gros producteur seront visibles, les plus petits passeront au travers des mailles du filet et n'auront aucun revenu.




> Mais cette remarque est intressante, car c'est exactement ce que proposent les lois voulant interdire le partage et la copie : comment surveiller que les gens n'effectuent pas de copies si on ne surveille pas chacun de leurs faits et gestes numriques ?


Et c'est pourquoi la proposition de la gratuit est aussi illgale que l'hadopi.




> l'chelle de l'humanit, ce n'est que depuis trs rcemment qu'(une toute petite partie de) la culture n'est pas "gratuite".


Tu veux parler des troubadours du moyen ge ?
La production annuelle se comptait sur les doigts de la main.




> Il faut faire des lois permettant de crer un "cadre psychologique" ( Albanel), afin d'obliger la population  ne "consommer" de la culture qu'au travers de monopoles de distribution "officiels", qui exploitent les artistes ?


Simplification abusive de la situation des grands groupes. Ils investissent a perte sur de nombreux artistes et, que je sache, a n'a jamais empch certains de devenir multi-millionnaires. On a vu pire comme exploitation.

----------


## om

> Envoy par om
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu appelles "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi serait-ce mal de "consommer trop" ? Pourquoi faudrait-il "rationner", vu que "trop de consommation" n'aurait que des effets positifs ?
> 
> 
> J'appelle consommer trop le fait que si tout devient gratuit la consommation va grimper en flche, ce qui va diviser d'autant les revenus de chaque producteur donc soit rduire la production, soit augmenter l'impt et artificiellement les revenus de la culture.


J'ai du mal  suivre la logique. Si la consommation grimpe en flche, a divise les revenus PAR COPIE (si le financement est dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies), mais a ne diminue pas les revenus. Au contraire, a a plutt un effet positif sur l'conomie, puisque la "culture" est partage par plus de monde.

Ce qui divise les revenus de chaque producteur, c'est le fait qu'il y ait plus de producteurs. Ce que tu prnes, c'est de limiter ceux qui peuvent produire et ceux qui peuvent distribuer  un petit monopole pour s'assurer qu'ils pourront gagner beaucoup d'argent. Au dtriment des autres, et du public. Bref, un monopole illgitime, quoi.




> La prcision des statistiques ont les vois  chaque lection...
> Seuls les plus gros producteur seront visibles, les plus petits passeront au travers des mailles du filet et n'auront aucun revenu.


Et actuellement, combien d'artistes ont des revenus avec ce qu'ils font ? Il n'y a que l'lite des "plus visibles" (rendus visibles par les mdias de masse), les autres n'ont rien pour vivre.

----------


## stardeath

> J'ai du mal  suivre la logique. Si la consommation grimpe en flche, a divise les revenus PAR COPIE (si le financement est dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies), mais a ne diminue pas les revenus. Au contraire, a a plutt un effet positif sur l'conomie, puisque la "culture" est partage par plus de monde.


le partage n'a jamais eut un effet positif sur l'conomie O_o

et le fait que la culture soit plus partage n'entraine pas plus de rmunration.

----------


## Acropole

> J'ai du mal  suivre la logique. Si la consommation grimpe en flche, a divise les revenus PAR COPIE (si le financement est dcorrl de la vente unitaire de copies), mais a ne diminue pas les revenus. Au contraire, a a plutt un effet positif sur l'conomie, puisque la "culture" est partage par plus de monde.


Bon, expliquons en dtail.

Nous avons 9 films.
3 sont rentables, 6 ne le sont pas.
Sur les 6, 3 ne le sont pas parce que les gens n'ont pas assez d'argent, les 3 autres parce qu'ils nintressent personne.
Si tout devient gratuit les 3 en question deviendront "rentables" et auront les revenus en consquence.
Donc plus de consommation = division des revenus entre les producteur.
Ici, 3 + 3 donc division des revenus par 2.
Il faudra donc ponctionner le double du chiffre d'affaire annule mondial actuel pour assurer les mme revenus.
Sans compter que les films qui nintressent personne seront vu quand mme, juste pour voir, pour essayer.




> Ce qui divise les revenus de chaque producteur, c'est le fait qu'il y ait plus de producteurs.


Comme tu le dis si bien toi mme plus haut il y'a de plus en plus de producteurs grce  internet, ce qui aggrave le phnomne que je prsente plus haut.

De plus, aujourd'hui ce sont les majors qui dcident du financement des films car ce sont elles qui ont les moyens financiers. Avec la licence globale presque personne n'aura les moyens suffisants pour assumer un chec.
Qui va financer les milliers d'checs ? Qui va dcider de financer tous les projets qui sont refuss par les majors aujourd'hui ?
Tiens j'ai besoin de 10 millions pour faire un film. Il va falloir convaincre un fonctionnaire d'tat au ministre de la culture qui gre la licence globale. Bonjour le copinage et la main mise de l'tat sur la production culturelle, les passes droits, les pots de vin...

Bref tout a rduira drastiquement la production des secteur coteux que sont ceux de l'audiovisuel (films, sries tl) et jeux vidos et la mettra sous tutelle gouvernementale.
La musique et la littrature, passe encore. On peut trs bien crire un livre avec peu de moyens et le diffuser sur le net.




> Ce que tu prnes, c'est de limiter ceux qui peuvent produire et ceux qui peuvent distribuer  un petit monopole pour s'assurer qu'ils pourront gagner beaucoup d'argent. Au dtriment des autres, et du public. Bref, un monopole illgitime, quoi.


Je ne prne qu'un seul monopole : celui de l'auteur sur son oeuvre, envers et contre les majors, les consommateurs et la culture d'tat.
L'auteur est le propritaire de son oeuvre, point. C'est a et seulement a qui est lgitime.




> Et actuellement, combien d'artistes ont des revenus avec ce qu'ils font ? Il n'y a que l'lite des "plus visibles" (rendus visibles par les mdias de masse), les autres n'ont rien pour vivre.


Il y'en a plein. Les plus visibles sont ceux qui gagnent le plus. Mais il y'en a bien d'autres.
Quand a ceux qui ne gagnent pas assez, ils devraient arrter le syndrome du moine copiste ou du fabriquant de fer a cheval.

----------


## om

> le partage n'a jamais eut un effet positif sur l'conomie O_o


C'est pourtant ce que montrent plusieurs tudes.




> et le fait que la culture soit plus partage n'entraine pas plus de rmunration.


Bien sr que si, indirectement. Le partage et la diffusion de la culture entranent des achats. Par exemple, personne n'ira voir en concert un chanteur dont il n'a jamais entendu parler. Et pour en entendre parler, il faut que la culture soit partage. Plus prcisment, le fait qu'elle soit partage augmente la probabilit de toucher un large public, et ce qui entranent des effets bnfiques, y compris conomiquement.

----------


## stardeath

tient donc le partage entraine des achats, donc des achats de copies, si on en vient  un systme de mutualisation des couts (licence globale par exemple) bah l'achat individuel risque tout bonnement de disparaitre.

le partage fait acheter parce qu'il est illgal, si demain il devient lgal, il y aura encore moins d'intrt de mettre la main au portefeuille, puisqu'on aura les droits sur tout ce qui est tlcharg.

----------


## om

> Bon, expliquons en dtail.
> 
> Nous avons 9 films.
> 3 sont rentables, 6 ne le sont pas.
> Sur les 6, 3 ne le sont pas parce que les gens n'ont pas assez d'argent, les 3 autres parce qu'ils nintressent personne.
> Si tout devient gratuit *les 3 en question deviendront "rentables" et auront les revenus en consquence*.


Par quelle magie ?




> Sans compter que les films qui nintressent personne seront vu quand mme, juste pour voir, pour essayer.


Ils seront bien moins vus que ceux qui intressent du monde. En fait, pour toi, il faut empcher que les gens regardent des films "juste pour voir", c'est a le but ?





> Comme tu le dis si bien toi mme plus haut il y'a de plus en plus de producteurs grce  internet, ce qui aggrave le phnomne que je prsente plus haut.


Donc pour toi, c'est quelque chose de ngatif qu'il y ait de plus en plus de producteurs de contenus ? C'est pour moi un des grands bnfices d'Internet.




> De plus, aujourd'hui ce sont les majors qui dcident du financement des films car ce sont elles qui ont les moyens financiers. Avec la licence globale presque personne n'aura les moyens suffisants pour assumer un chec.
> Qui va financer les milliers d'checs ? Qui va dcider de financer tous les projets qui sont refuss par les majors aujourd'hui ?
> Tiens j'ai besoin de 10 millions pour faire un film. Il va falloir convaincre un fonctionnaire d'tat au ministre de la culture qui gre la licence globale. Bonjour le copinage et la main mise de l'tat sur la production culturelle, les passes droits, les pots de vin...


Il y a l de vraies questions. Mais la rponse ne peut pas tre "on va garder ce modle qui ne fonctionne plus, car avant, quand les gens taient incapables de partager, il fonctionnait".




> Je ne prne qu'un seul monopole : celui de l'auteur sur son oeuvre, envers et contre les majors, les consommateurs et la culture d'tat.
> L'auteur est le propritaire de son oeuvre, point. C'est a et seulement a qui est lgitime.


cf #19



> Et quand tu dis que toute cration d'un individu lui appartient, il faut bien dfinir les contours. Dans le monde matriel, c'est simple : l'objet produit appartient  l'auteur. Dans le monde immatriel, le fait qu'une uvre "appartienne" (droit moral)  l'auteur n'implique pas qu'il ait le contrle absolu sur l'utilisation prive que d'autres en feraient. Et en allant plus loin, une ide  laquelle je pense (qui est la cration d'un individu, moi) ne peut m'appartenir exclusivement : je ne peux empcher d'autres personnes de penser  la mme chose.

----------


## Marc_27

> tient donc le partage entraine des achats, donc des achats de copies, si on en vient  un systme de mutualisation des couts (licence globale par exemple) bah l'achat individuel risque tout bonnement de disparaitre.
> 
> le partage fait acheter parce qu'il est illgal, si demain il devient lgal, il y aura encore moins d'intrt de mettre la main au portefeuille, puisqu'on aura les droits sur tout ce qui est tlcharg.


Ca arrive dans un march bas sur la vente des copies. On dit l qu'il faut trouver d'autres moyens de financer la culture qui ne soit pas la vente des copies. Tu ne vas pas acheter le MP3 de l'artiste, mais par contre tu vas au concert, tu vas acheter une T-shirt. L'artiste lui va faire des PUBs des autres produits, va apparaitre dans les magasins, tout a sont des revenus pour lui (qui le rapportent beaucoup plus que la vente des copies...)

----------


## om

> tient donc le partage entraine des achats, donc des achats de copies, si on en vient  un systme de mutualisation des couts (licence globale par exemple) bah l'achat individuel risque tout bonnement de disparaitre.
> 
> le partage fait acheter parce qu'il est illgal, si demain il devient lgal, il y aura encore moins d'intrt de mettre la main au portefeuille, puisqu'on aura les droits sur tout ce qui est tlcharg.


Et tu tlcharges les concerts ? Et tu tlcharges le cinma ?

Est-ce que parce que c'est moins cher de manger chez soi, les gens ne vont pas au restaurant ? Est-ce que c'est parce que les gens peuvent regarder les films en HD sur leur TV qu'ils ne vont plus au cinma ?

Apparemment, alors que le partage augmente avec le nombre d'internautes, le cinma fait des bnfices historiques. La corrlation positive "partage / aller au cinma" me parat pourtant vidente.
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...elecharges.htm
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/147...e-en-2009.html
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/147...-piratage.html




> Selon les dernires estimations de la direction des tudes, des statistiques et de la prospective du Centre national de la cinmatographie,  la frquentation cinmatographique atteint 20,8 millions dentres au mois de novembre 2009, soit 14,8 % de plus quen novembre 2008. 178,7 millions dentres ont t ralises au cours des onze premiers mois de lanne, soit 4,0 % de plus que sur la priode janvier-novembre 2008. Sur les 12 derniers mois couls, les entres dans les salles sont estimes  196,58 millions, ce qui constitue progression de 3,8 % par rapport aux 12 mois prcdents . Une avalanche de chiffres qui ont une ralit conomique.
> 
> *Une anne historique, jamais atteinte depuis 30 ans*
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas tout : on attend maintenant prs de 200 millions pour 2009, une hausse de 5% par rapport  lan pass, dj elle-mme en hausse de 7% grce au succs historique Bienvenue chez les Chtis ! Jamais, depuis 30 ans, pareil chiffre navait t atteint.


Alors oui, la vente de CD, qui sont des copies, diminuent. L're de l'industrie de duplication de disques est rvolue.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et il est impossible que le modle soit la vente unitaire de copies (a ne fonctionne pas, car ce qui est vendu est maintenant gratuit, la copie).


Rien n'est gratuit ! Parlons de cots faibles,  la rigueur, mais pas de gratuit !




> La redevance TV va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui ?


Qui a dit que la redevance TV tait juste ? 
Une licence globale revient  une redevance, injuste !

[quote=om;5649438]
 vu que "trop de consommation" n'aurait que des effets positifs ?|/quote]
Consommer sans payer, n'a aucun effet positifs, et quand, en plus on consomme des produits illgaux, c'est carrment un dlit ! 




> l'chelle de l'humanit, ce n'est que depuis trs rcemment qu'(une toute petite partie de) la culture n'est pas "gratuite".


Ha bon !  :8O: 
Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de culture gratuite  aucun moment de l'histoire humaine, mais, je suppose que tu vas tayer ce point !

----------


## stardeath

> Et tu tlcharges les concerts ? Et tu tlcharges le cinma ?
> 
> Est-ce que parce que c'est moins cher de manger chez soi, les gens ne vont pas au restaurant ? Est-ce que c'est parce que les gens peuvent regarder les films en HD sur leur TV qu'ils ne vont plus au cinma ?


dsol, je vois pas pourquoi une activit devrait tre  perte si  cot on a une activit juteuse, si on aime, on dpense, sinon c'est juste de l'hypocrisie.
(en plus tout les artistes ne peuvent pas se permettre de faire des disques et des concerts, rien qu' voir le prix que a coute d'en organiser un, mieux vaut avoir du fric avant)

et le coup du restaurant n'a clairement rien  voir,  moins que tu manges un mp3 ou un cd ...

----------


## Acropole

> Par quelle magie ?


Tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai crit ?
Aujourd'hui ils ne le sont pas parce que le cot est trop important. Si le cot devient nul alors ils seront vu. Il n'y a rien de magique la dedans. C'est une logique vidente.




> Ils seront bien moins vus que ceux qui intressent du monde.


Peu importe. Ils devront entrer dans le dcompte des revenus, et donc diminuer la part de chacun en augmentant le nombre de parts.
Sauf si le gteau augment de manire artificielle par un impt suprieur au chiffre d'affaire mondial de la culture en gnral.




> En fait, pour toi, il faut empcher que les gens regardent des films "juste pour voir", c'est a le but ?


Pas du tout. J'explique simplement les consquences dsastreuses de cette logique.




> Donc pour toi, c'est quelque chose de ngatif qu'il y ait de plus en plus de producteurs de contenus ? C'est pour moi un des grands bnfices d'Internet.


Je n'ai jamais dis a. Je dis que la licence globale est un systme totalement inadapt et contre productif, contrairement  d'autres comme le paiement  l'unit, la publicit, l'abonnement etc.




> Il y a l de vraies questions. Mais la rponse ne peut pas tre "on va garder ce modle qui ne fonctionne plus, car avant, quand les gens taient incapables de partager, il fonctionnait".


Quel systme fonctionnait ? Celui des troubadours du moyen ge ?
Le systme actuel fonctionne trs bien, il permet une quantit de production jamais atteinte dans toute l'histoire de l'humanit. Je serais mme prt  parier que la production annuelle de chanson dpasse la totalit de la production musical dans toute l'histoire jusqu'au 17 ou 18me sicle.





> Et quand tu dis que toute cration d'un individu lui appartient, il faut bien dfinir les contours. Dans le monde matriel, c'est simple : l'objet produit appartient  l'auteur. Dans le monde immatriel, le fait qu'une uvre "appartienne" (droit moral)  l'auteur n'implique pas qu'il ait le contrle absolu sur l'utilisation prive que d'autres en feraient. Et en allant plus loin, une ide  laquelle je pense (qui est la cration d'un individu, moi) ne peut m'appartenir exclusivement : je ne peux empcher d'autres personnes de penser  la mme chose.


Et je rpond pareil.
La Guerre des Etoiles des toiles appartient  George Lucas. Si certains, comme Yoda, veulent penser, libre  eux.
Quand  l'utilisation prive. Effectivement, celui qui achte le film peut le voir comme il le souhaite, mais s'il le diffuse a devient une consultation publique.
En ce sens il s'interpose entre l'auteur et le revenu qui lui revient de droit en tant que producteur.

Et je le redis aussi :*la matire premire n'a aucune valeur dans le cot d'un objet*.
N'importe qui peut aller cueillir des champignons et les vendre. Doit il payer quelque chose  la fort ? Non.
La seule chose qui donne la valeur marchande au champignon c'est le travail de celui qui est all le chercher.
Un autre serait pass avant il n'aurait pas eu  payer quoi que ce soit au suivant.
Il en va de mme pour un livre. Le bois utilis pour le papier ne cote rien, c'est le travail de production de celui-ci qui cote. _C'est le travail des hommes et des femmes qui est rmunr dans tout produit et rien que a._

----------


## om

> Envoy par om
> 
> Et il est impossible que le modle soit la vente unitaire de copies (a ne fonctionne pas, car ce qui est vendu est maintenant gratuit, la copie).
> 
> 
> Rien n'est gratuit ! Parlons de cots faibles,  la rigueur, mais pas de gratuit !


Tu paies combien en plus sur ton abonnement Internet si tu tlcharges un fichier par rapport  si tu ne le tlchargeais pas ?




> Envoy par om
> 
> 
> vu que "trop de consommation" n'aurait que des effets positifs ?
> 
> 
> Consommer sans payer, n'a aucun effet positifs, et quand, en plus on consomme des produits illgaux, c'est carrment un dlit !


Le "produit" n'est pas illgal en lui-mme (ce n'est pas comme de la drogue), c'est son accs qui est dcrt "illgal".





> Ha bon ! 
> Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de culture gratuite  aucun moment de l'histoire humaine, mais, je suppose que tu vas tayer ce point !





> En philosophie, le mot culture dsigne ce qui est diffrent de la nature, c'est--dire ce qui est de l'ordre de l'acquis et non de l'inn. La culture a longtemps t considre comme un trait caractristique de l'humanit, qui la distinguait des animaux. Mais des travaux rcents en thologie et en primatologie ont montr l'existence de cultures animales.
> 
> En sociologie, la culture est dfinie comme "ce qui est commun  un groupe d'individus et comme ce qui le "soude". Ainsi, pour une institution internationale comme l'UNESCO :  Dans son sens le plus large, la culture peut aujourd'hui tre considre comme l'ensemble des traits distinctifs, spirituels et matriels, intellectuels et affectifs, qui caractrisent une socit ou un groupe social. Elle englobe, outre les arts et les lettres, les modes de vie, les droits fondamentaux de l'tre humain, les systmes de valeurs, les traditions et les croyances.  Ce "rservoir commun" volue dans le temps par et dans les formes des changes. Il se constitue en manires distinctes d'tre, de penser, d'agir et de communiquer.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le mot culture est parfois employ dans un sens restreint pour dsigner l'industrie des "biens culturels"


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture

a dpend en fait si tu considres que la culture est dfinie uniquement par ce que propose l'"industrie culturelle".

----------


## Acropole

> Apparemment, alors que le partage augmente avec le nombre d'internautes, le cinma fait des bnfices historiques. La corrlation positive "partage / aller au cinma" me parat pourtant vidente.


Ben forcment ils ne payent plus les DVD, ils mettent leur fric ailleurs. C'est exactement ce que je disait en parlant de la division des revenus a cause de la surconsommation dans le cadre de la licence globale.
Si les places de cinma et de concert taient gratuit il y'aurait augmentation dans un autre secteur.

----------


## om

> Tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai crit ?
> Aujourd'hui ils ne le sont pas parce que le cot est trop important. Si le cot devient nul alors ils seront vu. Il n'y a rien de magique la dedans. C'est une logique vidente.


Ah bon ?
Alors pour toi quelque chose de gratuit sans intrt est aussi lu ou vu que quelque chose d'intressant ?

La gratuit ne fait pas tout. Ce qui est vrai, et ce que tu acceptes implicitement dans ta rponse, c'est que la non-gratuit "de l'accs" est une entrave  l'accs  la culture (puisque le cot empche aux gens d'y accder). Mais la gratuit ne fait pas comme par magie l'intret d'une uvre.





> Peu importe. Ils devront entrer dans le dcompte des revenus, et donc diminuer la part de chacun en augmentant le nombre de parts.


Si les revenus sont rparties en proportion (ou au moins en fonction croissante) du "nombre d'accs", oui a va augmenter le nombre d'accs aux uvres "moins connues", mais a va aussi augmenter l'accs aux uvres connues.

Exemple simple : au lieu d'avoir 100000 d'accs  une uvre trs connue et 50 accs  une uvre peu connue, il y aura 10000000 d'accs  l'uvre connue et 5000  l'uvre peu connue. La rpartition reste la mme, et la culture est mieux diffuse.

Cet exemple est simpliste, car effectivement, a donne de la visibilit aux uvres peu connues, et donc le rapport sera peut-tre 10000000 / 20000 au lieu de 10000000 / 5000. Ce qui est pour moi un effet bnfique.




> Et je le redis aussi :*la matire premire n'a aucune valeur dans le cot d'un objet*.
> N'importe qui peut aller cueillir des champignons et les vendre. Doit il payer quelque chose  la fort ? Non.
> La seule chose qui donne la valeur marchande au champignon c'est le travail de celui qui est all le chercher.
> Un autre serait pass avant il n'aurait pas eu  payer quoi que ce soit au suivant.
> Il en va de mme pour un livre. Le bois utilis pour le papier ne cote rien, c'est le travail de production de celui-ci qui cote. _C'est le travail des hommes et des femmes qui est rmunr dans tout produit et rien que a._


Et bien on est totalement d'accord. C'est pour cela que je dfends que le modle conomique ne doit pas se baser sur le paiement du support :



> Ce qui a de la valeur, cest luvre en elle-mme (cette valeur nest dailleurs pas forcment essentiellement montaire), ce nest pas son support. Le problme, cest que financer luvre en elle-mme est dlicat. Jusquici, dans le monde matriel, luvre tait forcment fixe sur un support (un livre par exemple, ou un CD), il suffisait donc de faire payer le support, et luvre tait paye (le crateur nen touchait quune toute petite partie, mais a cest une autre histoire) On vitait donc le problme en vendant chaque instance de luvre, plutt que de financer luvre.
> 
> Mais Internet a fondamentalement redfini les rgles : il a clairement spar uvre et support (de la mme manire quun tlporteur redfinirait les rgles physiques dans notre socit). Faire payer le support nest donc plus pertinent. De plus, cette sparation permet  luvre dtre dupliquable  linfini et gratuitement par tous. La dcorrlation entre lacquisition dune nouvelle copie et son financement est donc inluctable.

----------


## Rayek

> Impossible.
> La licence globale fait payer pour les autres, ce qui va  l'encontre du respect de la libert d'autrui.


Comme dit par Rom, la redevance TV puis maintenant la carte musique jeune (50 = 25 du jeune + 25 de nos impts), Hadopi, etc ...  
Non non on ne paie pas du tout pour les autres, la licence global c'est le mal ca fait payer les autres ... 




> Un carte culturelle ?


C'est fait => Carte Jeune





> Si tout devient gratuit (jeux vidos, films, musique, livres, documentaires, reportages...) il va falloir un sacr impt pour payer tout a.
> Avec la rue de tlchargements qu'il va y avoir a va diviser d'autant les revenus de chaque produit et rendre totalement impossible les productions lourdes comme les jeux vidos ou les films.


Je crois que tu n'as pas encore compris que cela est dj comme .
Si on veut tlcharger c'est pas une loi comme Hadopi qui va l'empcher.

----------


## Marco46

> Et je le redis aussi :*la matire premire n'a aucune valeur dans le cot d'un objet*.
> N'importe qui peut aller cueillir des champignons et les vendre. Doit il payer quelque chose  la fort ? Non.
> La seule chose qui donne la valeur marchande au champignon c'est le travail de celui qui est all le chercher.
> Un autre serait pass avant il n'aurait pas eu  payer quoi que ce soit au suivant.
> Il en va de mme pour un livre. Le bois utilis pour le papier ne cote rien, c'est le travail de production de celui-ci qui cote. _C'est le travail des hommes et des femmes qui est rmunr dans tout produit et rien que a._


C'est marrant que tu parles de a c'est un sujet fondamental pour comprendre comment fonctionnent nos socits modernes et pourquoi elles vont vers l'autodestruction  trs courte chance.

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, si tu dis que c'est comme a que c'est pris en compte dans les statistiques conomiques. C'est  dire que le PIB par exemple, n'est que la somme de tous les salaires et les rentes d'un pays.

Par contre, dans l'absolu, une ressource naturelle a un prix. En tout cas, il faudrait lui en donner un artificiellement. Beaucoup de ressources sont non-renouvelables, je pense en particulier au ptrole. La terre a un stock de ptrole, et ce stock de ptrole est fini. On pourrait donc donner un prix au ptrole en fonction de sa raret. Attention, pas en fonction de sa raret sur le march  un instant T, mais en fonction de sa raret future, c'est  dire en fonction du stock restant.

Par ailleurs, il y a galement la notion de proprit. Tes champignons tu peux pas aller les cueillir n'importe o non plus.



Pour ce qui est du reste du dbat, c'est un dialogue de sourd. Vos arguments sont les mmes que ceux qu'on a pu entendre lors de la sortie des premiers graveurs de CD, et avant a des magntoscopes, et avant a de la radio, etc ...

C'est assez pathtique d'tre dans le dni comme a.

----------


## Acropole

> Ah bon ?
> Alors pour toi quelque chose de gratuit sans intrt est aussi lu ou vu que quelque chose d'intressant ?


Tu dforme mes propos. Je n'ai jamais dis que la gratuit le rendait aussi intressant.
Je dis que ce qui n'est pas consomm aujourd'hui a cause du prix le serra a cause de la gratuit.
Les oeuvres populaires ne seront pas beaucoup plus consommes car elles sont dj proches de leur maximum, tandis que d'autres augmenteront avec la suppression du barrage du cot.




> La gratuit ne fait pas tout. Ce qui est vrai, et ce que tu acceptes implicitement dans ta rponse, c'est que la non-gratuit "de l'accs" est une entrave  l'accs  la culture (puisque le cot empche aux gens d'y accder).


Ben oui, le cot est une entrave  l'accs a quoi que ce soit. Et alors ? Les enfants gts et capricieux ne supportent pas les contraintes ?






> Si les revenus sont rparties en proportion (ou au moins en fonction croissante) du "nombre d'accs", oui a va augmenter le nombre d'accs aux uvres "moins connues", mais a va aussi augmenter l'accs aux uvres connues.


Pas autant l'un que l'autre.
a ne rsout pas le problme du cot de production qui intervient avant.




> Et bien on est totalement d'accord. C'est pour cela que je dnonce le modle conomique qui se base sur le paiement du support :


On ne paye pas le support. Jamais. Au mieux c'est un repre de comptage.




> Comme dit par Rom, la redevance TV puis maintenant la carte musique jeune (50 = 25 du jeune + 25 de nos impts), Hadopi, etc ...  
> Non non on ne paie pas du tout pour les autres, la licence global c'est le mal ca fait payer les autres ...


Ben oui c'est le mal.
Sinon envoi moi ton salaire que je me paye des trucs.
Quoi ? Tu veux l'utiliser toi mme ? Capitalo-faschiste-exploiteur-esclavagiste.

Tu notera que la carte jeune = 50, pas 10 mille milliards par personne. a nempche en aucun as le piratage. Echec.






> Je crois que tu n'as pas encore compris que cela est dj comme .
> Si on veut tlcharger c'est pas une loi comme Hadopi qui va l'empcher.


Exact. C'est la prise de conscience du respect d'autrui qui va l'empcher.





> Par contre, dans l'absolu, une ressource naturelle a un prix. En tout cas, il faudrait lui en donner un artificiellement. Beaucoup de ressources sont non-renouvelables, je pense en particulier au ptrole. La terre a un stock de ptrole, et ce stock de ptrole est fini. On pourrait donc donner un prix au ptrole en fonction de sa raret. Attention, pas en fonction de sa raret sur le march  un instant T, mais en fonction de sa raret future, c'est  dire en fonction du stock restant.


Rien a voir avec le sujet. Mme si la question demeure intressante et importante.




> Par ailleurs, il y a galement la notion de proprit. Tes champignons tu peux pas aller les cueillir n'importe o non plus.


Pareil, rien a voir avec le sujet non plus.




> Pour ce qui est du reste du dbat, c'est un dialogue de sourd. Vos arguments sont les mmes que ceux qu'on a pu entendre lors de la sortie des premiers graveurs de CD, et avant a des magntoscopes, et avant a de la radio, etc ...
> 
> C'est assez pathtique d'tre dans le dni comme a.


Le pathtisme est relatif. Ca dpend du point de vu...

Sinon, graveurs et radio n'ont rien a voir, ni dans leur ampleur ni dans le mode de consommation (pour la radio en tous cas).

----------


## om

> Tu dforme mes propos. Je n'ai jamais dis que la gratuit le rendait aussi intressant.
> Je dis que ce qui n'est pas consomm aujourd'hui a cause du prix le serra a cause de la gratuit.
> Les oeuvres populaires ne seront pas beaucoup plus consommes car elles sont dj proches de leur maximum, tandis que d'autres augmenteront avec la suppression du barrage du cot.


Si elles sont si "proches" de leur maximum, c'est grce au partage. Tu supprimes totalement le partage, leur diffusion diminuerait normment.





> Ben oui, le cot est une entrave  l'accs a quoi que ce soit. Et alors ? Les enfants gts et capricieux ne supportent pas les contraintes ?


Les contraintes lgitimes, oui. Les contraintes arbitraires non adaptes pour sauver un modle dpass, non.





> On ne paye pas le support. Jamais. Au mieux c'est un repre de comptage.


Si tu payes l'accs unitaire aux uvres, c'est strictement quivalent.




> Exact. C'est la prise de conscience du respect d'autrui qui va l'empcher.


Les gens sont surtout en train de prendre conscience de la lgitimit du partage non commercial.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Exact. C'est la prise de conscience du respect d'autrui qui va l'empcher. (...)


Pas d'bol, ce truc-l est en chute libre... (voir les clignotants sur la route, par ex.)

----------


## stardeath

> Pas d'bol, ce truc-l est en chute libre... (voir les clignotants sur la route, par ex.)


et donc on va faire payer tout le monde (comme d'habitude et une fois de plus) parce que les gens veulent un libre accs gratuit  tout? [ironie]merci bien ...[/ironie]

----------


## Acropole

> Si elles sont si "proches" de leur maximum, c'est grce au partage. Tu supprimes totalement le partage, leur diffusion diminuerait normment.
> 
> 
> 
> Les contraintes lgitimes, oui. Les contraintes arbitraires non adaptes pour sauver un modle dpass, non.
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu payes l'accs unitaire aux uvres, c'est strictement quivalent.
> ...


Dans ton lien : 



> Pendant des sicles, chacun fut libre de transmettre  dautres des uvres comme les livres ou les disques selon son bon vouloir. Cela fut codifi par deux mcanismes distincts : la doctrine de lpuisement des droits par la premire vente et la reconnaissance que les actes dans la sphre prive ne regardent en rien les dtenteurs de droits3. Il tait accept quun telle transmission des uvres tait  la racine dune culture partage, et au bout du compte bnficiait aux auteurs et autres contributeurs.


Pendant des sicles la culture tait rserve  une lite, largement plus qu'aujourd'hui.
Et le volume de la culture tait largement infrieur au volume actuel.
_C'est le systme actuel qui a permis le dveloppement culturel et sa dmocratisation._
Grace a une plus grande rentabilit et le billet de vote du consommateur, non seulement la culture s'est largement plus rpandue, mais elle s'est considrablement dveloppe et le tris a t fait par le couple choix du producteur / choix du consommateur.




> De fait, le partage se trouva dot dune nouvelle fonction: contrebalancer  un certain degr la capacit des mdias centraliss  concentrer lattention du public sur un tout petit nombre duvres pour maximiser le profit tir de chaque titre.


Mensonge total ! Il n'y a jamais eu autant de diversit et de production culturelle que depuis l'instauration du droit d'auteur et du cot a l'unit.




> Comme la valeur ajoute du numrique ne se matrialise quen labsence de cots de transaction dans le chemin de laccs et de lusage, de nouveaux modles de mutualisation de ressources seront ncessaires, au-del des soutiens publics et *des marchs* qui continueront  jouer un rle important.


Faudrait savoir, on supprime ou pas ?




> La guerre spcifiquement conduite contre le partage pair  pair par des moyens technologiques, juridiques ou de lavage de cerveau constitue une rgression culturelle aberrante.


Lavage de cerveau lui mme.
Rgression culturelle lui mme.




> Agir comme un distributeur volontaire des productions culturelles est une capacit fondamentale de prs de deux milliards dtres humains. Un jour, on se demandera comment il fut possible  certains dentre nous de vouloir priver leurs concitoyens de cette capacit. Dans la Grce antique, quand lcriture alphabtique se rpandit et permit de transcrire la parole, certains prtres et philosophes virent dans cette capacit un sacrilge et un risque de destruction de leur civilisation. Heureusement, lcriture ne fut pas mise hors la loi, mais il fallut des millnaires pour que la majorit des populations se lapproprie. Esprons quil ne faudra pas autant de temps, pas mme un sicle, pas mme dix ans, pour reconnatre le partage.


Confusion totale entre l'outil et le produit.
Chacun a le droit de produire, mais nul ne peut s'approprier la production d'un autre : capitalisme, esclavage, communisme, dictatures en tous genre. La dictature du peuple n'est pas la dmocratie.

De toutes faons, tout ceci aboutit  un tat communiste avec tous les travers que l'on connait et l'chec total de cette idologie de soumission de l'individu au peuple.

----------


## Marc_27

> Les oeuvres populaires ne seront pas beaucoup plus consommes car elles sont dj proches de leur maximum, tandis que d'autres augmenteront avec la suppression du barrage du cot.


Peut-tre a va empecher les petits parasites de continuer  faire de l'argent avec les ouvres des gens qui sont morts depuis plusieurs annes...

 :;):  





> le tris a t fait par le couple choix du producteur / choix du consommateur.


Les consomateurs font le tri aprs qui les producteurs ont dj choisi les ouvres qu'ils veulent produire, c'est--dire pas les "plus bonnes", mais celles que vont plus vendre, c'est a le modele que tu defends...

Combien de vrais musiciens ne sont laisss  cot  cause du dernier mec qu'es sorti du Star Academy ou tous ces m** qu'on ecoute aujourd'hui dans les radios? a c'est de la propagation de la culture ou c'est que du business?

----------


## stardeath

> Les consomateurs font le tri aprs qui les producteurs ont dj choisi les ouvres qu'ils veulent produire, c'est--dire pas les "plus bonnes", mais celles que vont plus vendre, c'est a le modele que tu defends...
> 
> Combien de vrais musiciens ne sont laisss  cot  cause du dernier mec qu'es sorti du Star Academy ou tous ces m** qu'on ecoute aujourd'hui dans les radios? a c'est de la propagation de la culture ou c'est que du business?


les consommateurs ... consomment, c'est bien qu'ils y trouvent leur compte, et la licence globale a va bien all dans ce sens, payer pour que de la mer.. sorte, c'est ce qui plait aux gens, c'est pas de la culture selon moi, mais vous voulez qu'elle soit diffuse plus largement, faudrait savoir ...

----------


## Marco46

> Le pathtisme est relatif. Ca dpend du point de vu...
> 
> Sinon, graveurs et radio n'ont rien a voir, ni dans leur ampleur ni dans le mode de consommation (pour la radio en tous cas).


C'est pourtant la mme argumentation qui ressort.

Quoi ? Diffuser des titres  la radio ? Mais mon bon monsieur plus personne n'achtera de disques !

Quoi ? Autoriser l'utilisation des magntoscopes ? Mais plus personne n'achtera de VHS/DVD !

Quoi ? Autoriser le libre tlchargement sans but lucratif ? Mais plus personne n'achtera de musique !

C'est pa-reil.

EDIT (pour rpondre + compltement) : Sur le mode de consommation, on remarque nanmoins que le partage de musique en mode P2P est en chute libre depuis l'apparition des offres de type Deezer. Je connais normment de gens qui ne s'embtent plus  conserver leurs disques durs de MP3 et qui n'utilisent plus que Deezer parce que la plupart des gens ont un mode d'coute trs proche de la radio. Ils prennent une play list et ils la balancent en fond pendant qu'ils font autre chose.
Tout a pour dire que ce qui faisait le succs du P2P pour la musique c'est principalement la facilit d'accs et la facilit d'utilisation par rapport aux CDs et pas la gratuit (enfin en moindre mesure). Une nouvelle offre arrive plus facile d'utilisation et d'accs et les gens se tournent naturellement vers cette offre quitte  payer.

Pour les graveurs a a eu lieu juste avant la dmocratisation d'internet. Les gens se sont mis  graver des CDs, l c'tait vraiment par rapport aux prix, exactement comme on copiait des cassettes. Mais a n'a dur que 3 ou 4 ans.

----------


## Acropole

> Les consomateurs font le tri aprs qui les producteurs ont dj choisi les ouvres qu'ils veulent produire, c'est--dire pas les "plus bonnes", mais celles que vont plus vendre, c'est a le modele que tu defends...
> 
> Combien de vrais musiciens ne sont laisss  cot  cause du dernier mec qu'es sorti du Star Academy ou tous ces m** qu'on ecoute aujourd'hui dans les radios? a c'est de la propagation de la culture ou c'est que du business?


+1 pour la rponse de stardeath.
Les consommateurs ont ce qu'ils mritent. Le tri est circulaire. Les producteur choisissent, les consommateurs votent. Selon la russite ou l'chec les producteurs orientent leur production suivante et ainsi de suite. La production se rapproche ainsi de plus en plus des envies du public.

Comment la loi de l'argent permet aux oeuvres de s'opposer aux choix politiques par la dmocratie de lAudimat :
http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite.php?id=9792

Les tenant du gratuisme et de la license globale (qui n'est donc pas gratuite) se rsument  ceci :
Je veux _ton fric_ pour _me payer_ du bon temps.
Ils enverront leur milice arme pour me forcer  payer leur impt rvolutionnaire. Et la boucle serra boucle.

----------


## Rayek

> Mensonge total ! Il n'y a jamais eu autant de diversit et de production culturelle que depuis l'instauration du droit d'auteur et du cot a l'unit.


Compltement faux, j'avais sorti un lien il y a peu (je ne sais plus o) qui montrait diffrent tableaux indiquant que le nombre d'artiste pris sous l'aile des majors taient en chute libre depuis 15-20ans.

----------


## Marc_27

> les consommateurs ... consomment, c'est bien qu'ils y trouvent leur compte, et la licence globale a va bien all dans ce sens, payer pour que de la mer.. sorte, c'est ce qui plait aux gens, c'est pas de la culture selon moi, mais vous voulez qu'elle soit diffuse plus largement, faudrait savoir ...


En eliminant ce monopole de distribuition chaque artiste aura les mmes oportunits de visibilit, et l on pourra dire que les consommateurs pouront choisir selon sa volont. Aujourd'hui on est oblig d'acheter ce qui nous est impos...

Je ne sais pas toi, mais je connais beaucoup des musiciens qu'on fait des annes d'tudes, des universits de musique et aujourd'hui travaillent avec d'autres choses parce que l'industrie (qui ne fait que du bien pour la culture) ne les donnera jamais une chance de montrer leur travail. Et au mme temps ils ne peuvent pas competir avec toute la divulgation de masse qui fait l'industrie. 

Vous dites que l'industrie de la culture est l pour difuser de la culture? Surement pas aujourd'hui. Ils sont l pour faire du profit. Il s'en f* de la culture. 

A mon avis on voit aujourd'hui la passage d'une epoque noir, o les "artistes" ne sont l que pour tre riches vers une o les artistes vont faire de la culture pas pour devenir riches mais pour faire de la culture. 

Le boom de l'industrie  commenc avec ce jor d'artiste, l'artiste que voudrais ne pas tre riche (car  l'epoque c'tait presque impossible) mais faire sa musique. Ces artistes ont fait l'industrie qu'on voit aujourd'hui, avec beaucoup d'artistes qui sont l pas parce qu'ils aiment la musique ou la culture en generale, mais pour faire du flic. Et l on voit la qualit des choses qui sortent...





> Les consommateurs ont ce qu'ils mritent. Le tri est circulaire. Les producteur choisissent, les consommateurs votent. Selon la russite ou l'chec les producteurs orientent leur production suivante et ainsi de suite. La production se rapproche ainsi de plus en plus des envies du public.


L t'es vraiment naif... 
 :;):

----------


## stardeath

a revient toujours au mme point, si les consommateurs ne sont pas contents, qu'ils arrtent de consommer, Acropole soulve bien ce point, l'industrie tend  ne faire que ce qui intresse la majorit, c'est comme tout, les minorits, ils en ont rien  secouer.

c'est d'ailleurs comme a que fonctionne les majors alternatifs comme "mymajorcompany" (dsol pour l'orthographe), a plait, jack pot, sinon tant pis.
(et pour ma part j'ai rien vu de bien nouveau depuis l'apparition de tel site ...)

personne ne force personne  acheter, mais les gens achtent (et regarde, suffit de regarder l'audimat) donc a doit forcment leur plaire.

----------


## dams78

> Pour ce qui est du reste du dbat, c'est un dialogue de sourd. Vos arguments sont les mmes que ceux qu'on a pu entendre lors de la sortie des premiers graveurs de CD, et avant a des magntoscopes, et avant a de la radio, etc ...
> 
> C'est assez pathtique d'tre dans le dni comme a.


C'est quand mme un peu diffrent, l tu parles d'obliger les artistes  donner le fruit de leur travail, sous prtexte que c'est de la culture... Je remarque surtout que a nous permettrait d'avoir tout a gratos, parce que aujourd'hui entre les muses, les mdiathques, Internet et cie la culture est quand mme suffisamment accessible pour ceux qui s'y intressent.
D'ailleurs je trouve que ce que vous proposez ressemble au site Jamendo, pourquoi ne pas favoriser les artistes qui ont fait le choix d'tre sr ce site plutt que d'obliger les autres  penser comme nous (bel exemple de culture je trouve d'ailleurs  :;):  ).




> Tu notera que la carte jeune = 50, pas 10 mille milliards par personne. a nempche en aucun as le piratage. Echec.


Apparemment cette carte n'est pas vraiment un succs, comme quoi tant que c'est pas gratuit a n'intresse pas grand monde...




> Aujourd'hui on est oblig d'acheter ce qui nous est impos...


A ce point?
Et d'un autre ct, obliger les artistes  partager leurs musiques c'est mieux?

----------


## Marc_27

> a revient toujours au mme point, si les consommateurs ne sont pas contents, qu'ils arrtent de consommer, Acropole soulve bien ce point, l'industrie tend  ne faire que ce qui intresse la majorit, c'est comme tout, les minorits, ils en ont rien  secouer.
> 
> c'est d'ailleurs comme a que fonctionne les majors alternatifs comme "mymajorcompany" (dsol pour l'orthographe), a plait, jack pot, sinon tant pis.
> (et pour ma part j'ai rien vu de bien nouveau depuis l'apparition de tel site ...)
> 
> personne ne force personne  acheter, mais les gens achtent (et regarde, suffit de regarder l'audimat) donc a doit forcment leur plaire.


Je dirais plutot Lavage de cerveau des medias vers le grand publique, mais chaque un  son avis, si vous tes contents avec cette "culture" qu'on voit l, je suis heureux pour vous... Je ne vois plus aucun interet dans cette musique qu'est faite aujourd'hui, il n'est que du business, aucunne creativit, aucunne passion des artistes, aucunne atitude. 

Et comme c'est vraiment facille  voir, la partage est dj l et ne va pas disparaitre, sans tuer l'internet elle va tre toujours l.

----------


## Marc_27

> Et d'un autre ct, obliger les artistes  partager leurs musiques c'est mieux?


Dites a  John Lennon, Jimmy Hendrix, Michel Jackson, Jim Morrison, etc, etc, etc...
Mme Rolling Stonnes, Radiohead ou Iron Maiden, qui sont encore vivants mais qu'ont dj dit que pour eux leur musique pourrait tre partag  volont.

Tu parles comme si c'tait la choix de l'artiste, mais en fait c'est une choix de l'editeur. C'est pas l'artiste qu'est en train de perdre son emploi, c'est l'editeur. C'est pas non plus l'artiste qu'a le pouvoir pour faire aprouver des lois jor HADOPI, c'est l'editeur.

----------


## dams78

> Dites a  John Lennon, Jimmy Hendrix, Michel Jackson, Jim Morrison, etc, etc, etc...
> Mme Rolling Stonnes, Radiohead ou Iron Maiden, qui sont encore vivants mais qu'ont dj dit que pour eux leur musique pourrait tre partag  volont.
> 
> Tu parles comme si c'tait la choix de l'artiste, mais en fait c'est une choix de l'editeur. C'est pas l'artiste qu'est en train de perdre son emploi, c'est l'editeur. C'est pas non plus l'artiste qu'a le pouvoir pour faire aprouver des lois jor HADOPI, c'est l'editeur.


Qu'est ce qui empche un artiste de diffuser sa musique sur Internet?
Ce que je remarque dans les nom que tu m'as donn, c'est qu'il s'agit de personnes qui n'ont aujourd'hui plus besoin de gagner de l'argent... Moi aussi le jour o j'aurai gagn au loto j'irai consacrer quelques temps de ma vie dans des associations caritatives, mais en attendant il faut bien bouffer!!!
D'ailleurs est ce que tu trouves que ces personnes mmes dcdes ont t oublies? Auraient elles mme t connues sans ces enc... d'diteurs?

----------


## stardeath

> si vous tes contents avec cette "culture" qu'on voit l


je suis tellement content que je ne consomme pas de culture franaise; je ne suis pas content, je ne consomme pas, je suis cohrent dans mes propos.
aprs si on part sur la btise du grand public, on a pas fini, le pouvoir est dans la masse, pas dans la raison, alors t'inquite pas, j'ai peur des conneries que les gens acceptent, mais bizarrement, ils sont plus nombreux que moi, j'ai juste  la fermer bien comme il faut, a rsume bien la situation, les gens sont contents de voir/couter des navets, pas moi.

ensuite tu cites quelques artistes acceptant la diffusion de leurs uvres, c'est cool, c'est tout  leur honneur, mais comme dans tout, certains soit ne veulent pas, soit en ont besoin pour vivre, et ces derniers ne seront visiblement pas beaucoup plus aids en cas de rforme de l'industrie musicale, a sera toujours les plus rentables qui seront indemniss.

----------


## Marc_27

> Qu'est ce qui empche un artiste de diffuser sa musique sur Internet?


Rien, et c'est a qu'une multitude d'artites font pour pouvoir montrer leur travail, une fois qu'ils ont t exclus par les editeurs, pas  cause de la qualit mais parce qu'ils ne sont pas trop populaires.




> Ce que je remarque dans les nom que tu m'as donn, c'est qu'il s'agit de personnes qui n'ont aujourd'hui plus besoin de gagner de l'argent...


A l'epoque o ils ont commenc c'tait pas leur but de devenir riche avec la musique. Ils ont beaucoup aid  faire l'industrie millionaire qu'on voit aujourd'hui




> D'ailleurs est ce que tu trouves que ces personnes mmes dcdes ont t oublies? Auraient elles mme t connues sans ces enc... d'diteurs?


Et alors? Pour quoi ne pas partager leur travail? Leur partage empeche Carla Brunni de faire du profit?

Petit detail qui j'ai oubli: La culture n'est pas quelque chose de materiel, et donc l'artiste ne peut pas avoir le controle de ce qui les autres font avec leur ouvre. L'artiste (le vrai) fait de la culture pour qu'elle soit vue, coute, partag. Ses revennus vienent en consequence, mais ce pas le but de la vrai art.

----------


## dams78

> L'artiste (le vrai) fait de la culture pour qu'elle soit vue, coute, partag. Ses revennus vienent en consequence, mais ce pas le but de la vrai art.


T'as des exemples, tu serais prt  le faire toi?
De tout temps les artistes ont vcus de leur art, du jour au lendemain tu peux pas prtendre que leurs fruits de leur travail n'est que culture et que a doit tre gratuit, tout simplement (soyons franc) parce qu'on a pas envie de dbourser de l'argent pour.

----------


## mortapa

> T'as des exemples, tu serais prt  le faire toi?


tellement que se serai lassant de tous les crire..

----------


## Marc_27

> T'as des exemples, tu serais prt  le faire toi?
> De tout temps les artistes ont vcus de leur art, du jour au lendemain tu peux pas prtendre que leurs fruits de leur travail n'est que culture et que a doit tre gratuit, tout simplement (soyons franc) parce qu'on a pas envie de dbourser de l'argent pour.


Je n'ai pas dit a. J'ai dit qui c'est pas le but principale. Le but principale c'est de faire de l'art, et si c'est bon le profit vient comme une consequence. Aujourd'hui ces marveilleux "artistes" ont pour but de faire du profit, donc ils font ce qui les gens veulent (c'est qui l'industrie dit aux gens d'couter, et oui, ils font a, c'est pas le publique qu'a le choix).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu paies combien en plus sur ton abonnement Internet si tu tlcharges un fichier par rapport  si tu ne le tlchargeais pas ?


Et si j'ai pas internet, je tlcharge comment ? Et si je n'ai pas l'lectricit, je fais comment ? Bref, ce sont des cots indirects, mais ce sont des cots quand mme.  ::ccool:: 




> Le "produit" n'est pas illgal en lui-mme (ce n'est pas comme de la drogue), c'est son accs qui est dcrt "illgal".


Une copie d'une oeuvre sortant du cadre priv, est illgal. C'est la loi ! Ne t'en dplaise.





> a dpend en fait si tu considres que la culture est dfinie uniquement par ce que propose l'"industrie culturelle".


Ce sont de jolies dfinitions, qui ne rpondent pas  la question. Je ne vois pas de culture gratuite... Dsol !

----------


## Rayek

> Compltement faux, j'avais sorti un lien il y a peu (je ne sais plus o) qui montrait diffrent tableaux indiquant que le nombre d'artiste pris sous l'aile des majors taient en chute libre depuis 15-20ans.



Hop j'ai retrouv le lien

----------


## om

> Et si j'ai pas internet, je tlcharge comment ? Et si je n'ai pas l'lectricit, je fais comment ? Bref, ce sont des cots indirects, mais ce sont des cots quand mme.


Mais ce sont des cots fixes. Le cot marginal de la copie d'une uvre est nul.




> Une copie d'une oeuvre sortant du cadre priv, est illgal. C'est la loi ! Ne t'en dplaise.


Lorsqu'on dbat du bien fond d'une loi, dire "c'est la loi", c'est un peu utiliser la conclusion comme hypothse pour dmontrer la conclusion...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais ce sont des cots fixes. Le cot marginal de la copie d'une uvre est nul.


Il te reste plus qu' dmontrer qu'en passant du modle traditionnel de la vente d'un CD/DVD/truc  un nouveau modle, tu peux rentabiliser tes cots fixes, et de plus avec un BFR raisonnable.

Bon courage  ::mouarf::

----------


## om

> Il te reste plus qu' dmontrer qu'en passant du modle traditionnel de la vente d'un CD/DVD/truc  un nouveau modle, tu peux rentabiliser tes cots fixes, et de plus avec un BFR raisonnable.
> 
> Bon courage


Je parlais d'un cot maginal nul pour l'utilisateur : qu'il copie ou non un fichier, a ne lui cote pas plus cher.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Compltement faux, j'avais sorti un lien il y a peu (je ne sais plus o) qui montrait diffrent tableaux indiquant que le nombre d'artiste pris sous l'aile des majors taient en chute libre depuis 15-20ans.


videmment, il y a pas de volontaires pour financer un truc qui ne rapporte pas. Parce que beaucoup de groupes n'ont qu'une audience finalement trs limite...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je parlais d'un cot maginal nul pour l'utilisateur : qu'il copie ou non un fichier, a ne lui cote pas plus cher.


Oui, mais a n'enlve pas le fait que l'diteur (ou l'artiste) doit rentabiliser ses cots fixes en un temps raisonnable.  ::P:  Et que tout modle "alternatif" pdale dans la choucroute sur ce point-l.

----------


## om

> Oui, mais a n'enlve pas le fait que l'diteur (ou l'artiste) doit rentabiliser ses cots fixes en un temps raisonnable.  Et que tout modle "alternatif" pdale dans la choucroute sur ce point-l.


Pas plus que le modle actuel, qui prtend "rentabiliser les cots" en vendant de la copie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas plus que le modle actuel.


Bah si, justement. C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'un jeu vido sort  40 ou 50  et se retrouve dans le bac "tout  10 " (ou 5) un ou deux ans plus tard. Pareil pour beaucoup de CDs.

----------


## om

> Bah si, justement. C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'un jeu vido sort  40 ou 50  et se retrouve dans le bac "tout  10 " (ou 5) un ou deux ans plus tard. Pareil pour beaucoup de CDs.


Ce sont les restes de l'ancien modle qui termine sa vie. Oui, a ne s'arrte pas du jour au lendemain, il faut une dcennie ou deux. La vente de disques plastiques a quand mme du plomb dans l'aile (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire).

Les premiers touchs, a a t l'industrie de la copie de CD. Ils se sont dbattus (et se dbattent encore), en faisant imposer les DRM, DADVSI, Hadopi, ACTA...

Aprs les CD/DVD, ce sera "les livres". Et pour l'instant ils font les mmes erreurs que pour la musique (DRM, etc.).

La presse galement, qui continue  tre rmunre en grande partie par les journaux papiers. a ne sera plus le cas dans 5, 10 ou 20 ans...

Les jeux vidos sont pour l'instant encore assez pargns (avec les consoles notamment), mais je pense que ce n'est qu'une question de temps.

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs les CD/DVD, ce sera "les livres". Et pour l'instant ils font les mmes erreurs que pour la musique (DRM, etc.).


Je suis pas d'accord avec toi sur les livres. Je pense qu'ils n'ont rien  craindre tant qu'une invention super gniale plus agrable  utiliser que les bouquins papiers sortira pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce sont les restes de l'ancien modle qui termine sa vie.


Hihihihi...

C'est justement ce que je n'arrte pas de rpter: ton "nouveau modle" ne sera pas foutu de rcuprer la mise initiale ncessaire  la production de l'uvre, surtout sans gnrer un trou de trso gant. Et personne n'est suffisamment boulet pour vendre un truc  perte.

Tu veux prouver le contraire? Prends ton Excel (ou OpenOffice pour les amateurs du libre  ::mrgreen:: ) et fais un cash flow pour une vente d'un morceau de musique (ou un jeu video) avec ton "nouveau modle". Calcules le trou de trso qui en rsultera et tires tes conclusions.

----------


## Marc_27

> Hihihihi...
> 
> C'est justement ce que je n'arrte pas de rpter: ton "nouveau modle" ne sera pas foutu de rcuprer la mise initiale ncessaire  la production de l'uvre, surtout sans gnrer un trou de trso gant. Et personne n'est suffisamment boulet pour vendre un truc  perte.
> 
> Tu veux prouver le contraire? Prends ton Excel (ou OpenOffice pour les amateurs du libre ) et fais un cash flow pour une vente d'un morceau de musique (ou un jeu video) avec ton "nouveau modle". Calcules le trou de trso qui en rsultera et tires tes conclusions.


Vous n'avez pas encore compris un fait simple:
Ce modle de rmunration de la culture est dj fini. La partage est l et elle va rester, point. 

On vit dans un moment de transition, o l'industrie essaye de rester sur place avec son modle de business. Si c'est dpasse ou pas, si c'est bon pour la culture ou pas, il n'importe pas vraiment. Le modle que vous dfendez a fini le jour o M. Fanning a invent la partage en ligne (au moins il a popularis le partage). Dsol de vous dire a, mais c'est impossible d'arrter cette partage, impossible. 

Ils peuvent faire n'importe quoi, amendes, lois, DRM,  n'importe quoi va changer le fait que *aujourd'hui les gens peuvent partager les ouvres sans avoir besoin de passer pour l'industrie*, et n'est pas une question de conscience, c'est une question de bon sens. En plus,  chaque essaye, ils favorisent des mthodes de partage plus casss et spcialises (sans autant tre plus difficiles, au moins  long terme), qui ne font que rendre l'internet plus crypt et difficile  surveiller, pour lutter contre les vrais crimes (pdophilie, terrorisme, etc).

L'industrie culturale peut disparaitre, mais surement la culture elle-mme va rester aprs cette transition, et surement elle va tre beaucoup plus riche qu'aujourd'hui.

Je sais qui a vous fait un peu mal d'couter, mais c'est la ralit, dsol...
 ::(:

----------


## Acropole

> Hihihihi...
> 
> C'est justement ce que je n'arrte pas de rpter: ton "nouveau modle" ne sera pas foutu de rcuprer la mise initiale ncessaire  la production de l'uvre, surtout sans gnrer un trou de trso gant. Et personne n'est suffisamment boulet pour vendre un truc  perte.
> 
> Tu veux prouver le contraire? Prends ton Excel (ou OpenOffice pour les amateurs du libre ) et fais un cash flow pour une vente d'un morceau de musique (ou un jeu video) avec ton "nouveau modle". Calcules le trou de trso qui en rsultera et tires tes conclusions.


Mieux. Contracte un prt de 10 millions auprs de ta banque (ou de n'importe qui). Fait un film. Diffuse le gratis sur la toile et rembourse ton prt.
Tu pense que ton modle est rentable ? Assez de grands discours. Fait le. Prouve le.




> L'industrie culturale peut disparaitre, mais surement la culture elle-mme va rester aprs cette transition, et surement elle va tre beaucoup plus riche qu'aujourd'hui.


La musique et la littrature peut tre. Mais le cinma ou les jeux vido, certainement pas. Et les artistes, encore moins.





> Vous n'avez pas encore compris un fait simple:
> La partage est l et elle va rester, point.


On va aussi vers la surpopulation mondiale (si on y est pas dj). C'est pas pour a qu'il faut acclrer pour percuter le mur a plus grande vitesse.




> Ils peuvent faire n'importe quoi, amendes, lois, DRM,  n'importe quoi va changer le fait que aujourd'hui les gens peuvent partager les ouvres sans avoir besoin de passer pour l'industrie, et n'est pas une question de conscience, c'est une question de bon sens.


Pour les jeux vido la rponse va tre drastique.
A vouloir tout possder, les joueurs ne possderont plus rien.





> Ce sont les restes de l'ancien modle qui termine sa vie


C'est marrant cette critique de l'ancien. Du pass. Cette batification du nouveau monde :




> Si Les gens sont surtout en train de prendre conscience de la lgitimit du partage non commercial.





> *Pendant des sicles*, chacun fut libre de transmettre  dautres des uvres comme les livres ou les disques selon son bon vouloir.





> Le livre, comme livre, appartient  l'auteur, mais comme pense, il appartient -le mot n'est pas trop vaste- au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l'un des deux droits, le droit de l'crivain et le droit de l'esprit humain, devait tre sacrifi, ce serait, certes, le droit de l'crivain, car l'intrt public est notre proccupation unique, et tous, je le dclare, doivent passer avant nous. 
> Victor Hugo, *1878*





> l'chelle de l'humanit, ce n'est que depuis trs rcemment qu'(une toute petite partie de) la culture n'est pas "gratuite".


Que des arguments du pass.
Victor HUGO : 1878, 100% du pass -> 100% dehors.
Voltaire ? Pareil, dehors.
La rvolution ? Pareil, dehors.
La dmocratie ? a commence a faire un bail, surtout si on remonte a l'antiquit grecque. Dehors.

----------


## Marc_27

> La musique et la littrature peut tre. Mais le cinma ou les jeux vido, certainement pas. Et les artistes, encore moins.


L j'ai besoin de quelque renseignement: pour pouvoir jouer les jeux en ligne on n'est pas sens  avoir une cle valide, ou au moins qui ne soit pas doubl? 

Mais concernant les artistes je suis rest un peu confuse, je vois mal l'ide musique<>artiste.

Au-del de la musique et du cinma on  les jeux vido et la littrature, 

Pour les films je ne vois pas le problme, n'est que une perte des "extras". Les cinmas vont trs bien, et en plus ils ont su s'adapter avec des abonnements, de plusieurs types.





> On va aussi vers la surpopulation mondiale (si on y est pas dj). C'est pas pour a qu'il faut acclrer pour percuter le mur a plus grande vitesse.


Acclrer quoi?
La diffusion de la culture? Le dveloppement de plusieurs technologies absolument bnfiques? 

Comment aujourd'hui, quelqu'un se voit le droit de dire  une autre personne:
Vous ne pouvez pas tlcharger se morceau du Jimmy Hendrix parce que du vol. Il ne fait aucun sens, aucune diffrence pour personne. La seule diffrence c'est pour la personne qui peut maintenant couter Jimmy Hendrix, et mme acheter d'autre chose, comme un disque ou une t-shirt.

----------


## Acropole

Je rpondais surtout  la fin de ta phrase selon laquelle la culture serra beaucoup plus riche.
Pour les secteur a faible apport initial (musique, littrature) internet peut effectivement permettre une plus grande richesse. Pour les secteurs avec un apport initial important ce serra catastrophique.

----------


## Marc_27

> Je rpondais surtout  la fin de ta phrase selon laquelle la culture serra beaucoup plus riche.
> Pour les secteur a faible apport initial (musique, littrature) internet peut effectivement permettre une plus grande richesse. Pour les secteurs avec un apport initial important ce serra catastrophique.


Tu dises le cinma, les sries de tl. Les cinma vont trs bien, c'est une chose diffrent.

Pour les sries c'est vrai qui c'est plus difficile...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Vous n'avez pas encore compris un fait simple:
> Ce modle de rmunration de la culture est dj fini. La partage est l et elle va rester, point.


Tu me rappelles les bents intellectuels franais et allemands aprs la premire guerre mondiale, qui disaient  qui voulaient l'entendre que c'tait la "der des der" et qu'on ne fera plus jamais la guerre. Et  cot d'eux, t'avais Foch qui a dit "Nous ne signons pas une paix, mais un armistice de 20 ans." Et il s'est plant dans neuf mois dans son estimation.




> Le modle que vous dfendez a fini le jour o M. Fanning a invent la partage en ligne (au moins il a popularis le partage). Dsol de vous dire a, mais c'est impossible d'arrter cette partage, impossible.


Mais si, c'est possible. C'est juste que les mesures ncessaires sont tellement rpressives qu'elles mettront un peu de temps  passer, mais on s'y achemine tout doucement. Quand ils vont commencer  te vendre des PC ou des lecteurs avec empreinte digitale, tu va commencer  comprendre mais ce sera trop tard. Ou quand (mon scenario "prfr") le fisc va dbarquer chez toi et dire "Monsieur, vous avez ces MP3, vous pouvez nous montrer une preuve d'achat de ces morceaux?"...  ::roll:: 

A qui la faute? Bienvenue devant la glace pour avoir cru qu'on pouvait avoir plein de trucs sans rien payer. A force de jouer avec le feu, on se brle.




> L'industrie culturale peut disparaitre, mais surement la culture elle-mme va rester aprs cette transition, et surement elle va tre beaucoup plus riche qu'aujourd'hui.


Non, parce que du point de vue de la complexit, et donc de la spcialisation, ce sera une rgression. Une rgression d'un modle industriel vers un modle artisanal. Et de la mme faon qu'en cologie, l'volution des espces va (presque) vers une spcialisation toujours plus accrue, l'industrie culturelle a galement besoin d'aller dans ce sens pour progresser.




> Je sais qui a vous fait un peu mal d'couter, mais c'est la ralit, dsol...


La ralit, c'est que ton niveau en sociologie et en histoire frise le zro absolu. Rien de personnel, dsol.

----------


## stardeath

> On vit dans un moment de transition, o l'industrie essaye de rester sur place avec son modle de business. Si c'est dpasse ou pas, si c'est bon pour la culture ou pas, il n'importe pas vraiment. Le modle que vous dfendez a fini le jour o M. Fanning a invent la partage en ligne (au moins il a popularis le partage). Dsol de vous dire a, mais c'est impossible d'arrter cette partage, impossible.





> Ce modle de rmunration de la culture est dj fini. La partage est l et elle va rester, point.


y a juste un impair  a, si plus personne ne peut vivre de cration artistique, le domaine va tout simplement mourir, il n'y aura plus que les hobbyistes pour en faire, je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup mieux pour la diversit. (et comme je disais avant, si l'artiste ne peut plus gagner d'argent, je doute qu'il puisse organiser un concert, avoir des produits drivs etc.)

c'est plutt contre productif.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L j'ai besoin de quelque renseignement: pour pouvoir jouer les jeux en ligne on n'est pas sens  avoir une cle valide, ou au moins qui ne soit pas doubl?


Ben dj, tous les jeux ne sont pas en ligne.  :;): 

Mais l'exemple est trs bon: comme les gens pirataient les copies  gogo et que financer une infrastructure de jeu cote trs cher, les diteurs se sont orients vers un nouveau modle. Au lieu de te faire payer juste la boite, on te fait payer la boite (souvent  un prix relativement similaire) _plus_ un abonnement en ligne. Ou, variante, on te fait payer des objets ou des services additionnels dans le jeu (systme de micro-transactions).

Rsultats, l ou tu payais avant juste la boite et tu pouvais jouer mme en ligne gratuitement (Diablo 2 et Starcraft) on te fait en plus payer l'abonnement tous les mois (WoW et SC2). Donc effectivement, dans ces conditions, c'est inutile de pirater le CD du jeu puisqu'il ne te servira absolument  rien.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> y a juste un impair  a, si plus personne ne peut vivre de cration artistique, le domaine va tout simplement mourir, il n'y aura plus que les hobbyistes pour en faire, je ne sais pas si c'est beaucoup mieux pour la diversit. (et comme je disais avant, si l'artiste ne peut plus gagner d'argent, je doute qu'il puisse organiser un concert, avoir des produits drivs etc.)
> 
> c'est plutt contre productif.


Oui, c'est ce que je veux dire par modle artisanal pour ma part  :;): 
Une _cottage industry_ pour reprendre le terme historique.

----------


## Marc_27

> Rsultats, l ou tu payais avant juste la boite et tu pouvais jouer mme en ligne gratuitement (Diablo 2 et Starcraft) on te fait en plus payer l'abonnement tous les mois (WoW et SC2). Donc effectivement, dans ces conditions, c'est inutile de pirater le CD du jeu puisqu'il ne te servira absolument  rien.


Ma question est si avec le systme de Diablo 2, par exemple, s'il est possible de jouer en ligne sans l'avoir achet,  cause de la cle. a n'viterait la partage des jeux?

----------


## Acropole

> Ma question est si avec le systme de Diablo 2, par exemple, s'il est possible de jouer en ligne sans l'avoir achet,  cause de la cle. a n'viterait la partage des jeux?


Tu es sr d'avoir crit correctement ta phrase ?
J'ai du mal a comprendre. Si on peut jouer sans rien payer est-ce que a vitera le piratage ?

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu es sr d'avoir crit correctement ta phrase ?
> J'ai du mal a comprendre. Si on peut jouer sans rien payer est-ce que a vitera le piratage ?


Je ne joue pas trop, mais je me demande si le fait d'avoir besoin d'une cle valide pour jouer en ligne n'est pas une bonne raison d'acheter le jeu, et donc ce march n'est pas concern pour le partage (parce que on ne peu pas jouer avec une cle qu'est dj en train d'tre utilis...), mais je ne demande que  titre de curiosit...  ::roll::

----------


## Acropole

> Je ne joue pas trop, mais je me demande si le fait d'avoir besoin d'une cle valide pour jouer en ligne n'est pas une bonne raison d'acheter le jeu, et donc ce march n'est pas concern pour le partage (parce que on ne peu pas jouer avec une cle qu'est dj en train d'tre utilis...), mais je ne demande que  titre de curiosit...


Ok, oui effectivement quand on joue en ligne on risque de voir sa clef bannie si on l'a prt a quelqu'un d'autre.
Mais ils y'a d'autres systmes tels que l'abonnements pour un jeu (souvent un MMORPG) ou  une plateforme comme Metaboli qui vend les jeux  l'unit ou, via un abonnement, offre tout un tas de jeux auxquels on peut jouer n'importe quand. 
Il y'a aussi Steam qui impose de passer par son systme quand on veut jouer  un jeu qu'on a achet sur cette plateforme. On peut toujours prter ses identifiants mais dans ce cas l on risque de voir son compte banni et tous ses achats avec (j'ai plus de 20 jeux sur steam, soit facilement 500 a 600. Y'a souvent des promos et j'ai achet certains jeux a moins de 10).
Il y'a aussi la vente par tlchargement, comme dlgamer ou direct2drive, mais il peut y avoir des limitations, comme par exemple un maximum de 5 utilisation de la clef CD. Faut pas changer de PC tous les jours.
Enfin il y'a les projets comme OnLive dans lequel le joueur reoit le jeu en streaming vido, tous les calculs du jeu se font sur un serveur. Le joueur reoit l'affichage comme une vido et ses actions (clavier, souris, pad, motion controller) sont envoyes au serveur qui ragit en consquence. La aussi ont peut toujours prter ses identifiants de compte mais le bannissement est aussi possible, sans compter les voleurs de comptes.
Certains, en effet, font ami ami avec des joueurs puis leur demandent de leur prter le compte. Une fois les identifiants connus ils les changent pour que l'utilisateur lgitime ne puisse plus s'en servir. Pour le cas d'un abonnement, a veut dire qu'il faut demander  la banque de bloquer le paiement en question. Et pas la peine de se plaindre  la plateforme de jeu car c'est un aveux direct de piratage et le compte est purement et simplement supprim.
Le vol de compte peut aussi se faire par fishing ou autre, comme pour tout systme de compte.
Comme je le disais. Au final le joueur se retrouvera a payer constamment ds qu'il veut jouer au lieu de payer un jeu une fois et y jouer toute sa vie (je joue encore a Quake 3 qui est sorti en 2001) et il ne possdera rien du tout. Ds qu'il cessera le paiement il serra contraint de repayer s'il veut rejouer.
Et le pire, c'est que a marche. Metaboli fait 50% de son CA sur les vente unitaire et 50% sur les abonnements.
Sans compter que si la plateforme en question fait faillite, il y'a de grandes chances qu'on perde tout.

C'est en quelque sorte le chemin inverse de l'audiovisuel. On va se retrouver avec des chanes de tl jeux vidos. Surement avec centralisation et apparition de holdings.

----------


## zaventem

J'ai une petite question  ceux qui prnent la gratuit envers et contre tout: avez-vous dj produit (et diffus) des produits culturels? 

Dans le cas contraire, et excusez-moi d'tre direct, mais comment justifiez-vous votre lgitimit  pour parler au nom de ceux pour qui c'est le cas?

----------


## Marc_27

> Ok, oui effectivement quand on joue en ligne on risque de voir sa clef bannie si on l'a prt a quelqu'un d'autre.
> Mais ils y'a d'autres systmes tels que l'abonnements pour un jeu (souvent un MMORPG) ou  une plateforme comme Metaboli qui vend les jeux  l'unit ou, via un abonnement, offre tout un tas de jeux auxquels on peut jouer n'importe quand.


D'accord, mais alors la choix de faire un abonnement pour qui le joueur paye tous les mois ou un systme de cle d'activation unique (comme diablo 2) est une choix de l'diteur du jeu. C'est--dire, en faisant le payement une seule fois (comme un disque de musique), c'est dj possible d'eviter la partage des jeux car pour avoir une cle il faut acheter le jeu et aprs je ne vais pas le partager online car l je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser, il n'y a aucun sens.




> J'ai une petite question  ceux qui prnent la gratuit envers et contre tout: avez-vous dj produit (et diffus) des produits culturels? 
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, et excusez-moi d'tre direct, mais comment justifiez-vous votre lgitimit  pour parler au nom de ceux pour qui c'est le cas?


C'est pas une question de parler au nom de quelqu'un. La technologie est l. Il faut que l'industrie de la culture s'adapte, car la technologie ne va pas faire marche en arrire.

Les artistes vivants ont beaucoup d'autres moyens pour faire de l'argent sans avoir besoin de vendre des copies, et ils le font depuis toujours. 

Ces qui sont dj morts, honntement il ne fait aucune diffrence pour personne si quelqu'un tlcharge ou pas ses albums, ou je me trompe quelque part?

----------


## Rayek

> on te fait en plus payer l'abonnement tous les mois (WoW et SC2). Donc effectivement, dans ces conditions, c'est inutile de pirater le CD du jeu puisqu'il ne te servira absolument  rien.


SC2 (Starcraft 2 ?) payant tous les mois ???  ::koi:: 

Pour info, il existe des serveurs gratuits pour le premier des deux qui tournent pas mal.
Il y a mme des moyens de pouvoir contourner la cl CD et de pouvoir jouer en ligne avec d'autres (pas sur les serveurs officiels mais comme si on tait en lan)

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai une petite question  ceux qui prnent la gratuit envers et contre tout: avez-vous dj produit (et diffus) des produits culturels? 
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, et excusez-moi d'tre direct, mais comment justifiez-vous votre lgitimit  pour parler au nom de ceux pour qui c'est le cas?


Si tu lisais un peu au lieu de dbarquer comme un canadien sur les plages de Dieppe du verrait qu'on parle de gratuit d'accs direct  l'objet, pas de gratuit tout court.

Tu payes quelque chose  chaque mission que tu regardes  la tl ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> SC2 (Starcraft 2 ?) payant tous les mois ???


En Russie par exemple, oui il est payant tous les mois.




> Pour info, il existe des serveurs gratuits pour le premier des deux qui tournent pas mal.


Si un serveur priv, a tourne pas mal, je vois pas ce qui tourne mal...  ::mouarf::  Et pour le coup, les personnes jouant dessus sont une minorit.




> Il y a mme des moyens de pouvoir contourner la cl CD et de pouvoir jouer en ligne avec d'autres (pas sur les serveurs officiels mais comme si on tait en lan)


C'est certain. Mais le point de base, c'tait que les industriels du jeu vido s'cartaient de plus en plus du modle traditionnel de la vente de la boite pour pouvoir survivre.

----------


## dams78

> Les artistes vivants ont beaucoup d'autres moyens pour faire de l'argent sans avoir besoin de vendre des copies, et ils le font depuis toujours. 
> 
> Ces qui sont dj morts, honntement il ne fait aucune diffrence pour personne si quelqu'un tlcharge ou pas ses albums, ou je me trompe quelque part?


Tous les artistes sortent des cd il me semble? C'est bien qu'il y a une raison, parce que comme tu le dis la technologie est dj l, ils pourraient trs bien se passer des diteurs, mais si ils ne ne le font pas c'est peut tre que ce n'est pas possible de vivre seulement de concerts et t-shirt? Je pose juste la question, je ne l'affirme pas mais j'ai l'impression que les petits groupes le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix mais qu'ils s'empressent ensuite de signer avec une maison d'dition.

Pour ceux qui sont morts, a soulve effectivement une relle question, mais comme certains l'ont dj dit, il n'y a pas que l'artiste ou le chanteur, il y a aussi les musiciens, les producteurs (du texte de la chanson), les ing sons etc... Ce n'est pas parce que l'artiste est mort que le cd est forcment rentabilis (surtout pour les diteurs  mon avis  ::mouarf::  ). Aprs je crois qu'au bout de 50 ans cela tombe dans le domaine publique non?

----------


## el_socio

> Vous n'avez pas encore compris un fait simple:
> Ce modle de rmunration de la culture est dj fini. La partage est l et elle va rester, point.


Vous avez trouve le moyen de lire l'avenir?

Moi j'aimerai que vous avez raison, mais on ne sait pas ce qu'il va se passer. Laissons, je vous en prie, la prediction aux gens qui sont payes pour se tromper (politiques et experts de plateau tv).

Je pense que ce qu'il se passe avec le telechargement illegal, c'est une question posee par "Mme l'evolution" a "Mselle l'espece humaine" : Pourquoi avez-vous decide de traiter la culture comme une marchandise? Vous voyez bien que cela ne peut pas fonctionner!

Mes deux roupies...

----------


## dams78

> Si tu lisais un peu au lieu de dbarquer comme un canadien sur les plages de Dieppe du verrait qu'on parle de gratuit d'accs direct  l'objet, pas de gratuit tout court.
> 
> Tu payes quelque chose  chaque mission que tu regardes  la tl ?


Tu payes pas  chaque mission mais comme tu payes une redevance... (plus la pub). Du coup mots pour mots tu veux mettre en place une licence globale plus de la pub?
Pour la pub a va donc tre plus contraignant que le tlchargement tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui, quand  la licence globale elle risque d'tre trs leve pour qu'elle soit rentable.

Dans les discussions qu'on avait dj eu sur le sujet, la seule proposition qui je trouvais avait un peu de sens tait d'autoriser l'change entre particuliers. Mais, nanmoins, je reste convaincue que lgaliser le tlchargement apporterai un sale coup  l'industrie "culturelle" comme disent certains (mme si entant que consommateur je serai content de pouvoir tout tlcharger gratuitement).

----------


## el_socio

> J'ai une petite question  ceux qui prnent la gratuit envers et contre tout: avez-vous dj produit (et diffus) des produits culturels? 
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, et excusez-moi d'tre direct, mais comment justifiez-vous votre lgitimit  pour parler au nom de ceux pour qui c'est le cas?


Ainsi donc, si je n'ai jamais produit de cable de ma vie, je n'ai pas de legitimite a parler de choses comme la neutralite du net?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ainsi donc, si je n'ai jamais produit de cable de ma vie, je n'ai pas de legitimite a parler de choses comme la neutralite du net?


Quel rapport avec la choucroute le cable?

----------


## Marco46

> Dans les discussions qu'on avait dj eu sur le sujet, la seule proposition qui je trouvais avait un peu de sens tait d'autoriser l'change entre particuliers. Mais, nanmoins, je reste convaincue que lgaliser le tlchargement apporterai un sale coup  l'industrie "culturelle" comme disent certains (mme si entant que consommateur je serai content de pouvoir tout tlcharger gratuitement).


On a dj eu cette discussion.

1/ Je ne crois pas que le tlchargement porte un gros prjudice  l'industrie dans la mesure o le prjudice est port par l'industrie  elle mme en refusant de fournir aux gens ce qu'ils veulent : Des fichiers sans DRM.

2/ Le "consommateur" comme tu dis n'a pas attendu que l'industrie sorte de son autisme pour agir. Donc si mal il y a  faire, il est dj fait depuis au moins 5 ou 6 ans.

A partir de l, lgaliser le tlchargement sans but lucratif c'est un peu comme la loi Veil qui autorise l'avortement. Il s'agit de tenir compte d'une volution sociale et de rendre possible lgalement quelque chose qui est largement adopt socialement. Il s'agit d'entriner et de tenir compte d'une volution de la socit.

Mais il faut toujours se trainer les boulets qui veulent rester en arrire. C'est le problme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il s'agit de tenir compte d'une volution sociale et de rendre possible lgalement quelque chose qui est largement adopt socialement. Il s'agit d'entriner et de tenir compte d'une volution de la socit.


Oui-oui, lgalisons la consommation des drogues et les excs de vitesse. Aprs tout, beaucoup de monde en fait et a fait chier tout le monde!  ::roll::

----------


## Marc_27

> Tous les artistes sortent des cd il me semble? C'est bien qu'il y a une raison, parce que comme tu le dis la technologie est dj l, ils pourraient trs bien se passer des diteurs, mais si ils ne ne le font pas c'est peut tre que ce n'est pas possible de vivre seulement de concerts et t-shirt? Je pose juste la question, je ne l'affirme pas mais j'ai l'impression que les petits groupes le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix mais qu'ils s'empressent ensuite de signer avec une maison d'dition.


C'est pour a qu'on dit qui c'est une periode de transition. Quelques grands commencent doucement  le faire, et les petits exclus non pas le choix, ils doivent le faire. Pour ces qui sont pour HADOPI, ils sont une minorit d'artistes qu'arrivent  faire du fric avec cette industrie. Le reste qui veux lancer un disque avec un major, ils ont le reve de devenir les prochaines Rolling Stones, Madona, Backstreet Boys ou n'importe quoi, mais cette epoque est dj pass. 

Surement il ne va pas tre aujourd'hui, mais la transition est commenc, et ils commencent  se rendre compte...

----------


## Marco46

> Oui-oui, lgalisons la consommation des drogues et les excs de vitesse. Aprs tout, beaucoup de monde en fait et a fait chier tout le monde!


Le tabac et l'alcool sont bien lgaux non ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le tabac et l'alcool sont bien lgaux non ?


Vas-y dveloppe ta pense. Donc selon toi, parce que la consommation de la coke et du cannabis est en hausse constante en France et que a devient de plus en plus rpandu, on devrait le lgaliser aussi?

----------


## Marco46

> Vas-y dveloppe ta pense. Donc selon toi, parce que la consommation de la coke et du cannabis est en hausse constante en France et que a devient de plus en plus rpandu, on devrait le lgaliser aussi?


Oh mais c'est que c'est pas les seules raisons, j'en vois au moins 2 autres :

1/ a serait cohrent, surtout pour le canabis. Il n'y a aucune raison d'autoriser les gens  fumer un paquet de clope par jour et de leur interdire un petit ptard le soir.

2/ a porterait un srieux coup aux bandes et aux mafias.

videmment, il ne s'agit pas de pouvoir trouver de la coke chez Leclerc, mais au moins d'y aller molo sur les peines infliges.

----------


## mortapa

> Oh mais c'est que c'est pas les seules raisons, j'en vois au moins 2 autres :
> 
> 1/ a serait cohrent, surtout pour le canabis. Il n'y a aucune raison d'autoriser les gens  fumer un paquet de clope par jour et de leur interdire un petit ptard le soir.
> 
> 2/ a porterait un srieux coup aux bandes et aux mafias.
> 
> videmment, il ne s'agit pas de pouvoir trouver de la coke chez Leclerc, mais au moins d'y aller molo sur les peines infliges.


3/ a donnerai un srieux coup de boost  lconomie franaise (avec les taxe)

4/ La TV et les jeux vido sont des drogues lgales

----------


## dams78

Alors de WikiLeaks on arrive  la coke  ::mouarf:: 

Ca va loin quand mme vos penses, parce que dans ce cas l on peut lgaliser beaucoup de choses, autant supprimer la police a nous fera des conomies  ::ccool:: .

----------


## mortapa

> Alors de WikiLeaks on arrive  la coke 
> 
> Ca va loin quand mme vos penses, parce que dans ce cas l on peut lgaliser beaucoup de choses, autant supprimer la police a nous fera des conomies .


Si les gens taient *RESPONSABLE* ont aurai pas besoin de police, et du reste non plus dailleurs.

----------


## om

> J'ai une petite question  ceux qui prnent la gratuit envers et contre tout: avez-vous dj produit (et diffus) des produits culturels? 
> 
> Dans le cas contraire, et excusez-moi d'tre direct, mais comment justifiez-vous votre lgitimit  pour parler au nom de ceux pour qui c'est le cas?


Tout d'abord, je ne prne pas la gratuit totale, simplement la gratuit d'accs.

Et je ne parle qu'en mon nom, et pas au nom des artistes. D'ailleurs, pourquoi leur parole aurait-elle plus de lgitimit que celle du citoyen lambda pour dfendre l'intrt gnral ? Est-ce que seuls les traders ont lgitimit  se prononcer sur le bienfond du montant de leurs bonus ?

Le droit d'auteur doit tre un quilibre entre le droit des artistes et le droit du public. La culture a besoin de cration et de diffusion.

Si l'on considre que la cration n'est rendue possible que par l'argent (admettons pour le besoin de l'explication), le modle actuel met ces deux besoins en conflit : la diffusion est dmultiplie par le partage, la (rmunration de la) cration est base au contraire sur la restriction d'accs. C'est en ce sens que le modle actuel est intrinsquement mauvais. Et il touffe tellement la diffusion (ainsi que les travaux drivs, qui sont une source essentielle de l'innovation) que la culture, globalement, y perd (lire  ce sujet le livre Culture libre par Lawrence Lessing, inventeur des Creative Commons). Ce n'est pas dans l'intrt gnral.

Actuellement, un artiste doit choisir entre la rmunration et la diffusion : soit il restreint la diffusion et limite volontairement les occasions de se faire connatre, pour pouvoir vendre quelques CD, soit il prfre la diffusion massive et renonce  la rmunration directe (et profite ainsi d'une rmunration indirecte plus importante).

C'est pour corriger ce problme intrinsque qu'il faut un modle o la rmunration de la cration et la diffusion "vont dans le mme sens", c'est--dire qu'une augmentation de la diffusion augmente mcaniquement la rmunration, plutt que le contraire. Plus gnralement, dans un monde d'abondance, les modles de raret poussant  restreindre artificiellement la diffusion sont un contre-sens.

 cela s'ajoute l'intrt des intermdiaires (qui crivent les lois  la place des dputs), qui va galement en grande partie contre l'intrt des artistes : videmment qu'ils ne vont pas pousser  augmenter la diffusion sans passer par eux, c'est leur gagne pain.




> Tous les artistes sortent des cd il me semble? C'est bien qu'il y a une raison, parce que comme tu le dis la technologie est dj l, ils pourraient trs bien se passer des diteurs, mais si ils ne ne le font pas c'est peut tre que ce n'est pas possible de vivre seulement de concerts et t-shirt? Je pose juste la question, je ne l'affirme pas mais j'ai l'impression que les petits groupes le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix mais qu'ils s'empressent ensuite de signer avec une maison d'dition.


Parce que les majors ont tellement de pouvoirs (illgitime) sur les mdias classiques (tv, radio), qu'il est trs difficile de faire autrement : en tant qu'artiste passeras-tu sur M6 ou sur RTL si tu n'es pas en contrat avec des majors ? Si tu refuses leur modle, ils ne te donnent simplement pas accs  la diffusion sur les mdias classiques (encore beaucoup utiliss).

Et comme ils sont (taient?) incontournables sur ces mdias, ils imposent les conditions qu'ils veulent (d'exclusivit, de prix, etc.) dans leur propre intrt, contre les artistes, et contre l'intrt gnral. Mais l'exclusivit de diffusion, qui avait un sens avec la raret des canaux de diffusion, n'en a plus de sens  l'heure d'Internet, o la diffusion est disponible partout, pour tous. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le droit d'auteur doit tre un quilibre entre le droit des artistes et le droit du public.


Justement non, le droit d'auteur n'est pas comme le code de consommation. Ce dernier protge en effet le consommateur final, parce qu'il serait inacceptable de lui vendre un produit nocif ou inadapt. Mais pour le droit d'auteur, cette logique ne tient pas la route.




> Si l'on considre que la cration n'est rendue possible que par l'argent (admettons pour le besoin de l'explication), le modle actuel met ces deux besoins en conflit


Ah bah c'est sur que si tu pars sur une prmisse fausse, tu obtiendra une ineptie  l'arrive. La cration _professionnelle_ n'est rendue possible que par l'argent. Il est tout  fait possible de crer avec des bouts de ficelle, mais ce sera un retour en arrire  un modle "artisanal", forcment moins labore qu'un modle "industriel" (ou "professionnel" si tu prfres).




> C'est pour corriger ce problme intrinsque qu'il faut un modle o la rmunration de la cration et la diffusion "vont dans le mme sens", c'est--dire qu'une augmentation de la diffusion augmente mcaniquement la rmunration, plutt que le contraire.


Bon, a commence  devenir lourd. Parce que pour partir en gnralits, tout le monde est balaise, par contre ds qu'il faut sortir des chiffres, y a plus personne. 

Vas-y, sors une proposition d'un modle de rmunration, avec des pourcentages et des chiffres concrets. Et tu verras, sauf obstination prononce, que tes charges et tes produits vont pas coller. Ou alors, il ne tournera que dans un systme "artisanal" dans lequel les cots fixes de production sont trs faibles.

----------


## Marc_27

> ... sera un retour en arrire  un modle "artisanal", forcment moins labore qu'un modle "industriel" (ou "professionnel" si tu prfres).


Moins elabor en quel sens? A mon avis cette afirmation est completement false,  moins qui je n'aie pas compris...

Retour en arrire? C'est vrai, avancer c'est freinner des nouvelles technologies, limiter la diffusion de la culture et favoriser un monopole de distribuition...

----------


## dams78

> limiter la diffusion de la culture


Honntement la culture n'a jamais t aussi bien diffuse, mme dans mon ancien village on avait une mdiathque, les tarifs des muses sont assez intressant (gratuits mme pour les moins de 26 ans). Maintenant avec la TNT et bientt la radio numrique, n'importe qui en France peut avoir accs  ces mdias en bonne qualit.

Donc soyons honnte, en tant que consommateur on a tous envie de tout avoir gratuitement, surtout quand on a "goter" aux rseaux p2p o tout est rapide et pratique, mais de l a citer le mot culture  tout va...

----------


## Marc_27

> Honntement la culture n'a jamais t aussi bien diffuse, mme dans mon ancien village on avait une mdiathque, les tarifs des muses sont assez intressant (gratuits mme pour les moins de 26 ans). Maintenant avec la TNT et bientt la radio numrique, n'importe qui en France peut avoir accs  ces mdias en bonne qualit.
> 
> Donc soyons honnte, en tant que consommateur on a tous envie de tout avoir gratuitement, surtout quand on a "goter" aux rseaux p2p o tout est rapide et pratique, mais de l a citer le mot culture  tout va...


Petite correction:



> Maintenant avec la TNT et bientt la radio numrique, n'importe qui en France peut avoir accs  ces mdias *diffuss* en bonne qualit


C'est--dire qui contrairement  la partage, on reste dependent de l volont de ces qui font les emmissions, sans pouvoir choisir ce qui on veut ecouter.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Honntement la culture n'a jamais t aussi bien diffuse, mme dans mon ancien village on avait une mdiathque, les tarifs des muses sont assez intressant (gratuits mme pour les moins de 26 ans). Maintenant avec la TNT et bientt la radio numrique, n'importe qui en France peut avoir accs  ces mdias en bonne qualit


+1

C'est que beaucoup de gens ont tendance  oublier que la culture, c'est pas seulement le dernier CD du rappeur "200000$". C'est aussi (et j'ai envie de dire avant tout) l'accs aux livres.

Et franchement, de ce point de vue, la France est assez bien lotie, avec son rseau de bibliothques et de mdiathques. Oui c'est sr qu'il faut y aller, oui c'est sur il n'y a pas tout, mais enfin c'est quand mme un outil formidable que les jeunes de nous jours n'utilisent pas (ou peu?).

----------


## Marc_27

> +1
> 
> C'est que beaucoup de gens ont tendance  oublier que la culture, c'est pas seulement le dernier CD du rappeur "200000$". C'est aussi (et j'ai envie de dire avant tout) l'accs aux livres.
> 
> Et franchement, de ce point de vue, la France est assez bien lotie, avec son rseau de bibliothques et de mdiathques. Oui c'est sr qu'il faut y aller, oui c'est sur il n'y a pas tout, mais enfin c'est quand mme un outil formidable que les jeunes de nous jours n'utilisent pas (ou peu?).


L je crois qu'on est tous d'accord. 
 ::ccool:: 

Le seule soucis c'est qu'est le rappeur "200000$" qu'est diffus par des emmissions. Si on veut couter de la musique ou regarder un film plus ancien ou hors circuit, il faut soit attendre qui peut-tre un jour il sera diffus sur les radios/tl soit le tlcharger. Le seule moyen o le consommateur peut choisir librement c'est l'internet (pas pour les livres)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si on veut couter de la musique ou regarder un film plus ancien ou hors circuit, il faut soit attendre qui peut-tre un jour il sera diffus sur les radios/tl soit le tlcharger.


Et ben tu va  la mdiathque et tu l'empruntes! O est le problme?
Et le support d'origine tant licite, tu peux mme en faire une copie prive.  ::P: 

Aprs, je suis d'accord que pour les uvres trs rares, c'est un problme, m'enfin dans une majorit de cas, tu trouveras ton bonheur, surtout si t'habite dans une grande ville.

----------


## Marc_27

> Et ben tu va  la mdiathque et tu l'empruntes! O est le problme?
> Et le support d'origine tant licite, tu peux mme en faire une copie prive.


J'ai pens qu'il faudrait avoir achet l'originale pour faire la copie priv, non (hors DRM's et d'autres protections qui enlevent se droit)?
Il me semble que ce cas serait plus proche de la copie "entre amis" avec des K7's et VHS's, c'est--dire illegale mais toler parce qu'ils ne font pas trop de mal  l'industrie?




EDIT: et mme avec cette "solution", on restera toujours limit  ces qu'est produit dans chaque pays. Il y a toujours des version diffrents, des bootlegs, des traductions des livres (pour ne pas rester que avec la musique) qui on ne pourrait jamais trouver et la seule faon de le faire c'est par biais de la partage...

----------


## Rayek

> Et ben tu va  la mdiathque et tu l'empruntes! O est le problme?
> Et le support d'origine tant licite, tu peux mme en faire une copie prive. 
> 
> Aprs, je suis d'accord que pour les uvres trs rares, c'est un problme, m'enfin dans une majorit de cas, tu trouveras ton bonheur, surtout si t'habite dans une grande ville.


Les deux lieux de ma signature o je suis rgulirement n'ont pas de mdiathque ... c'est si facile quand on habite une grande ville, mais quand on est dans d'autres endroits moins bien desservie  on a pas accs  tous et le moyen qui reste est le tlchargement.

Tu sais y a plein d'endroit en France ou tu n'as pas :
- De transport en commun toutes les 20mn
- De mdiathque
- De bibliothque fournie
- etc ...

a me fait penser  la mto. Il pleut  Paris alors il fait moche dans le reste de la France (Alors que juste au dessus tu as un ciel tout bleu ..)

----------


## stardeath

> EDIT: et mme avec cette "solution", on restera toujours limit  ces qu'est produit dans chaque pays. Il y a toujours des version diffrents, des bootlegs, des traductions des livres (pour ne pas rester que avec la musique) qui on ne pourrait jamais trouver et la seule faon de le faire c'est par biais de la partage...


parce que tu crois vraiment que mme si la solution du partage utopique est retenu, tu auras accs lgalement  ce qui est produit  l'tranger O_o c'est beau de rver ... la chose seule chose vous voulez c'est tout gratuit et rien d'autre, finalement vous en avez rien  secouer de la rtribution des crateurs.

----------


## kimjoa

En tous cas, internet pose tout un tas de question sur le model conomique actuel.
Le postulat de base de l'conomie de march est, plus je suis capable de rpondre  une demande, via ma production,  et plus j'ai une influence sur la demande et la production  globale.
Sans allez plus loin dans les dtails , des bienfaits qu'elle apporte, comme la productivit via la comptition, ou  de ces problmes  (monopole et concurrence dloyale), ce qui me choque le plus, c'est justement ce postulat de base....Comment on peux lgitimer cette influence?? Pourquoi un bonhomme qui aurait juste su fournir un moyen  plus rapide de faire le noeud de mes lacets, ou qui a su faire fortune en vendant par SMS des sonneries d'ado pr-pubre, pourrait-il savoir mieux que moi, que nous , de ce qu'on veux , ou voudrait voire tre produit ....
le systme capitaliste, a montr depuis des lustres ces dcadences, les systmes tatique on d'ailleurs t l pour en fix certaine limite, mais c'est juste que la demande ne dois pas tre relative juste qu'a ceux qui produise, mais doit tre tablie globalement, quitablement, et dmocratiquement ....

Pour en revenir  wikileads... l aussi il pose des questions sur le sens relle de la dmocratie .... je voudrais juste vous poser une question .... Si en 1789,  l'poque de la rvolution, internet et l'informatique aurait exist, ses rvolutionnaire se  serraient-ils limiter juste qu'a de la reprsentation?? N'auraient-ils pas essaye d'tablir un systme politique en prenant aussi en compte, et  en temps rlle la volont de chacun? 
est-ce que c'est lgitime de laisser un unique partie  politique  rgir la vie de ses citoyens, juste sous le prtexte, que c'est plus facile de dcider de certaine choses, tout en  en omettant,  le plus  souvent plus  de 80%,de ses citoyens... super la dmocratie....
....
dsl pour les fautes dorthographes !!

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui-oui, lgalisons la consommation des drogues et les excs de vitesse. Aprs tout, beaucoup de monde en fait et a fait chier tout le monde!


J'ai vu que la dlinquance tait en nette augmentation, faudrait la lgaliser aussi, non ?  ::ccool:: 

Juste un truc, en passant.

Vous pensez que tout ce qui est nouveau est bien et tout ce qui est ancien doit tre abandonn ? Moi, pas !

----------


## Marc_27

> parce que tu crois vraiment que mme si la solution du partage utopique est retenu, tu auras accs lgalement  ce qui est produit  l'tranger O_o c'est beau de rver ... la chose seule chose vous voulez c'est tout gratuit et rien d'autre, finalement vous en avez rien  secouer de la rtribution des crateurs.


C'est vrai qui avec l'internet je ne parle que avec les franais, je ne peux avoir l'accs que aux sites franais...
 ::oops::

----------


## OWickerman

> Sans compter que les films qui nintressent personne seront vu quand mme, juste pour voir, pour essayer.


Et comment on sait qu'un film n'est pas intressant sans l'avoir vu ?

----------


## stardeath

> C'est vrai qui avec l'internet je ne parle que avec les franais, je ne peux avoir l'accs que aux sites franais...


peut tre bien, mais tu n'as pas de modle capable de rentabiliser rien que le march franais, et comme par magie, tout le monde sur cette bonne terre devrait te suivre en aveugle ...




> Et comment on sait qu'un film n'est pas intressant sans l'avoir vu ?


bande annonce, trailer, pub, piratage puis achat, ce dernier permet tout autant de partage et (et c'est moi qui dit a, a me fait mme peur) permet de n'acheter ce que tu souhaites vraiment consommer et garder, c'est un peu ce que les tudes postes avant montrent, les pirates achtent plus de contenus (j'en dduis qui leurs plaisent vraiment).

----------


## dams78

> Petite correction:
> 
> C'est--dire qui contrairement  la partage, on reste dependent de l volont de ces qui font les emmissions, sans pouvoir choisir ce qui on veut ecouter.


Oui enfin t'as quand mme de plus en plus de choix. Et puis rien qu'aujourd'hui si tu veux couter un artiste, tu peux aller sur son site ou sur d'autre site de streaming, etc.




> Et comment on sait qu'un film n'est pas intressant sans l'avoir vu ?


Bah, ok c'est matriel mais tu peux dire la mme chose de beaucoup de chose : comment savoir que ce gteau est bon?

----------


## dams78

> les pirates achtent plus de contenus (j'en dduis qui leurs plaisent vraiment).


J'ai toujours un peu de mal avec les "tudes", je prfre me bas sur mon entourage et franchement, ceux que je connaissent qui tlchargent n'achtent pour la plupart rien du tout (pourquoi achet alors que c'est gratuit?). 
Mais bon ce n'est que mon point de vue bas sur aucunes tudes, et c'est pour a que je pense que lgaliser le tlchargement, fera baisser les ventes.

----------


## stardeath

effectivement, c'est un peu difficile  croire, mais bon a ne signifie pas non plus lgaliser dans ce cas, on le "tolre" mais la contrepartie est l'achat de l'uvre originale.

il est vrai que a me fait quand mme tiquer, l'humain n'est pas vraiment respectueux des bonnes pratiques, mais bon, entre a et le tout "gratuit" (encore reste-il la question de la rmunration), je crois plus en ce que je dblatre.

----------


## Acropole

> bande annonce, trailer, pub, piratage puis achat,


Tu oublie les critiques (et avec internet on en a plein) et, surtout, le bouche  oreille, premier systme publicitaire, qui est aussi dmultipli avec internet.





> c'est un peu ce que les tudes postes avant montrent, les pirates achtent plus de contenus (j'en dduis qui leurs plaisent vraiment).


Mouais. Que les pirates achtes plus  ne veut pas dire que le piratage favorise la consommation. On peut aussi le prendre dans le sens inverse : les gros consommateurs piratent plus et, donc les gros pirates consomment plus.
Et en ce qui me concerne, ceux que je connais et qui pirate se foutent pas mal d'acheter, souvent. Les tudes ont montr leurs limites plus d'une fois.
Et puis si tout est gratuit, comment les pirates vont faire pour acheter ? De quel droit les priver de dpenser leur argent ?
Me parlez pas du libre prix. World of goo a montr a quel point les gens n'ont aucun respect pour la valeur des choses.




> Le postulat de base de l'conomie de march est, plus je suis capable de rpondre  une demande, via ma production,  et plus j'ai une influence sur la demande et la production  globale.


D'o tu sort ce genre dneries ?
Le postulat de base est que celui qui produit est propritaire de son produit.




> Comment on peux lgitimer cette influence?? Pourquoi un bonhomme qui aurait juste su fournir un moyen  plus rapide de faire le noeud de mes lacets, ou qui a su faire fortune en vendant par SMS des sonneries d'ado pr-pubre, pourrait-il savoir mieux que moi, que nous , de ce qu'on veux , ou voudrait voire tre produit ....


Il n'a jamais t question de a. Ceux qui savent mieux que toi vendent leur produit, les autres non, quelque soit leur influence de dpart. De nombreuses entreprises ayant russit finissent par faire faillite ou par devenir minoritaire, justement parce que la russite a un temps t ne garantis en aucun cas de savoir mieux que quiconque de quoi demain serra fait.
Tu prend le problme  l'envers. Ce ne sont pas les riches qui savent mieux, mais ceux qui savent mieux qui deviennent riche, et a ne dure qu'un temps.




> le systme capitaliste, a montr depuis des lustres ces dcadences, les systmes tatique on d'ailleurs t l pour en fix certaine limite, mais c'est juste que la demande ne dois pas tre relative juste qu'a ceux qui produise, mais doit tre tablie globalement, quitablement, et dmocratiquement ....


Les systmes tatiques ont aussi montr des travers, et que je sache, les pendaisons publiques, les chasses aux sorcires et bien d'autres crimes ont eu lieu avec l'aval de la population. Le systme dmocratique  aussi ses limites et ses travers. Aucun systme n'est parfait.




> Pour en revenir  wikileads... l aussi il pose des questions sur le sens relle de la dmocratie .... je voudrais juste vous poser une question .... Si en 1789,  l'poque de la rvolution, internet et l'informatique aurait exist, ses rvolutionnaire se  serraient-ils limiter juste qu'a de la reprsentation?? N'auraient-ils pas essaye d'tablir un systme politique en prenant aussi en compte, et  en temps rlle la volont de chacun?


Tu n'en sais rien, et personne ne le saura jamais.




> est-ce que c'est lgitime de laisser un unique partie  politique  rgir la vie de ses citoyens, juste sous le prtexte, que c'est plus facile de dcider de certaine choses, tout en  en omettant,  le plus  souvent plus  de 80%,de ses citoyens... super la dmocratie....


Est-il lgitime de laisser tout une population dcider alors que pendant des milliers d'annes la majorit croyait que la terre tait plate et que le soleil tournait autour ?

----------


## zaventem

> Les artistes vivants ont beaucoup d'autres moyens pour faire de l'argent sans avoir besoin de vendre des copies, et ils le font depuis toujours.


Quels moyens?

Les concerts? 
Si tu n'es pas dj connu pour remplir de grandes salles, un concert ne te rapporte pratiquement rien: location de la salle, promotion, payement du staff,...  l'arrive t'as plus grand chose  partager entre les artistes





> Ainsi donc, si je n'ai jamais produit de cable de ma vie, je n'ai pas de legitimite a parler de choses comme la neutralite du net?


Disons que si tu n'as jamais produit de cble, t'es pas le mieux plac pour parler de la meilleure manire de les produire et des contraintes que rencontrent les ouvriers 




> Tout d'abord, je ne prne pas la gratuit totale, simplement la gratuit d'accs.


Mais tu as dj une quantit inimaginable de culture dont l'accs t'est entirement gratuit. 




> Et je ne parle qu'en mon nom, et pas au nom des artistes. D'ailleurs, pourquoi leur parole aurait-elle plus de lgitimit que celle du citoyen lambda pour dfendre l'intrt gnral ?


Parce que c'est leurs crations et qu'ils sont libres d'en faire ce qu'ils veulent. 




> Le droit d'auteur doit tre un quilibre entre le droit des artistes et le droit du public. La culture a besoin de cration et de diffusion.


Et depuis quand?
Le droit d'auteur est l pour protger les auteurs, rien d'autre. J'en veux pour preuve que pour protger le public on ait introduit des *exceptions* au droit d'auteur.
Et je te rassure, on cre et on diffuse trs largement aujourd'hui




> Si l'on considre que la cration n'est rendue possible que par l'argent (admettons pour le besoin de l'explication), le modle actuel met ces deux besoins en conflit : la diffusion est dmultiplie par le partage, la (rmunration de la) cration est base au contraire sur la restriction d'accs. 
> C'est en ce sens que le modle actuel est intrinsquement mauvais. Et il touffe tellement la diffusion (ainsi que les travaux drivs, qui sont une source essentielle de l'innovation) que la culture, globalement, y perd (lire  ce sujet le livre Culture libre par Lawrence Lessing, inventeur des Creative Commons). Ce n'est pas dans l'intrt gnral.


C'est facile de dire qu'une artiste n'a pas besoin d'argent quand t'es le cul dans ton fauteuil  regarder sur ton LCD 42'' le dernier film que t'as tlcharg.  




> Actuellement, un artiste doit choisir entre la rmunration et la diffusion : soit il restreint la diffusion et limite volontairement les occasions de se faire connatre, pour pouvoir vendre quelques CD, soit il prfre la diffusion massive et renonce  la rmunration directe (et profite ainsi d'une rmunration indirecte plus importante).


Ce dont tu ne te rends pas compte, c'est que pour un "petit" artiste, la rmunration indirecte n'existe pas.





> cela s'ajoute l'intrt des intermdiaires (qui crivent les lois  la place des dputs), qui va galement en grande partie contre l'intrt des artistes : videmment qu'ils ne vont pas pousser  augmenter la diffusion sans passer par eux, c'est leur gagne pain.


Mais oui, encore une fois, les mchants intermdiaires contre les gentils artistes...

Sur ce point, je me suis dj exprim.




> Parce que les majors ont tellement de pouvoirs (illgitime) sur les mdias classiques (tv, radio), qu'il est trs difficile de faire autrement : en tant qu'artiste passeras-tu sur M6 ou sur RTL si tu n'es pas en contrat avec des majors ? Si tu refuses leur modle, ils ne te donnent simplement pas accs  la diffusion sur les mdias classiques (encore beaucoup utiliss).


J'ai du mal  te suivre. 
Les plus mdiatis sont plus cout effectivement mais cela fonctionne dans les deux sens, les plus couts sont mdiatiss.
Ensuite c'est trange mais des centaines d'artistes russissent sans passer sur des chaines  grande coute.





> Et comme ils sont (taient?) incontournables sur ces mdias, ils imposent les conditions qu'ils veulent (d'exclusivit, de prix, etc.) dans leur propre intrt, contre les artistes, et contre l'intrt gnral.


Tu prend vraiment les artistes pour des cons, ma foi.
Si c'tait rellement au dtriment des artistes et qu'il existait une solution viable autre accessible, tu penses vraiment qu'ils ne les auraient pas quitt?

----------


## OWickerman

> Bah, ok c'est matriel mais tu peux dire la mme chose de beaucoup de chose : comment savoir que ce gteau est bon?


Exactement !




> Tu oublie les critiques (et avec internet on en a plein) et, surtout, le bouche  oreille, premier systme publicitaire, qui est aussi dmultipli avec internet.


Je ne lis jamais les critiques d'un film, les rares fois ou je l'ai fait, c'tait du grand n'importe quoi. Je ne regarde pas non plus les bandes annonces, trailers et autres teasers, a me gche le film. Je refuse aussi qe l'on me parle d'un film que je souhaite voir.

----------


## Marc_27

> Quels moyens?
> 
> Les concerts? 
> Si tu n'es pas dj connu pour remplir de grandes salles, un concert ne te rapporte pratiquement rien: location de la salle, promotion, payement du staff,...  l'arrive t'as plus grand chose  partager entre les artistes


Dites a  tous les artistes qui vivent avec leur arte et qui ne sont pas supports par les majors et que vivent avec des petits concerts et la vente des disques qu'ils ont produit chez eux...

Si tu veux savoir sur des autres myens de faire l'argent, il ne faut que relire un peux la discution, on a dj cit quelques _N_ exemples...




> Le droit d'auteur est l pour protger les auteurs, rien d'autre.


Pour quoi je ne peux pas tlcharger Jimi Hendrix?





> Mais oui, encore une fois, les mchants intermdiaires contre les gentils artistes...


Pas du tout: sont les mchants intermediaires pour les mchants intermediaires

----------


## OWickerman

> Pour quoi je ne peux pas tlcharger Jimmy Hendrix?


Peut-tre parce que c'est Jimi et pas Jimmy  :;):

----------


## Acropole

> Je ne lis jamais les critiques d'un film, les rares fois ou je l'ai fait, c'tait du grand n'importe quoi. Je ne regarde pas non plus les bandes annonces, trailers et autres teasers, a me gche le film. Je refuse aussi qe l'on me parle d'un film que je souhaite voir.


Assume les consquences de tes choix.
Tu veux que l'entre soit gratuite au cinma aussi ? Parce que l aussi t'es pas au courant avant d'avoir consomm. La vie, c'est comme une bote de chocolat...





> Pour quoi je ne peux pas tlcharger Jimi Hendrix?


C'est un autre dbat.
Dj qu'on a largement quitt celui d'origine  :;):

----------


## Marc_27

> Assume les consquences de tes choix.
> Tu veux que l'entre soit gratuite au cinma aussi ? Parce que l aussi t'es pas au courant avant d'avoir consomm. La vie, c'est comme une bote de chocolat...


Contrairement  l'industrie de la musique, le cinma va trs bien (mme avec le partage des films), et en plus ils ont su s'adapter. On voit pas mal d'offres d'abonnement (illimits, pr-pays, etc) dans les reseux de cinma...





> C'est un autre dbat.
> Dj qu'on a largement quitt celui d'origine


Pour quoi? C'est pas WhikiLeaks mais j'ai pens qu'on tait en train de parler aussi sur la partage des fichiers, non?

----------


## kimjoa

> D'o tu sort ce genre dneries ?
> Le postulat de base est que celui qui produit est propritaire de son produit.


Faudrait revoir ses bases en conomie.... pour faire simple, plus je suis capable de satisfaire une demande via ma production en l vendant, plus j'ai de sous sous, que je peux changer contre d'autre produit en satisfaisant cette fois ma demande.... Donc... plus je suis riche ( que je produit) , plus mon pouvoir sur la demande conomique est fort non? Je vois aucune neries l dedans, c'est comme a depuis toujours




> ...
> Il n'a jamais t question de a. Ceux qui savent mieux que toi vendent leur produit, les autres non, quelque soit leur influence de dpart.


J'ai jamais dit le contraire....Ceux qui savent mieux rpondre  une demande sont "naturellement" avantag , via l'argent, et je trouve que c'est normale. Tu devrais relire ce que j'ai crit, je dit pas que c'est injuste que les riches soit riches, et les pauvres pauvres .... non non non... je dit juste que la demande ne devrait pas tre tablit comme elle l'est fait actuellement(enfin je rflchie sur d'autre concept possible ...)
C'est pas morale, de voire  que les 100 ou 1000 personnes les plus riches on plus d'influence sur la demande mondiale que certains pays entiers....Qu'un seule homme puisse en faire travailler des centaines d'autre juste pour  installer un parc astrix chez lui, s'acheter un jet, ou je sais pas qu'elle autre futilit... alors que dans le mme temps combien de travailleur pauvre dans le monde , on mme pas de quoi manger, se loger, se soigner .... 
On a tous conscience de ses problmes li  l'conomie de march....
Tout se que j'en retiens avec mes maigres connaissance sur le domaine, cest que cette conomie booste la productivit mais au dtriment de la demande...


[quoteEnvoy par kimjoa  
Pour en revenir  wikileads... l aussi il pose des questions sur le sens relle de la dmocratie .... je voudrais juste vous poser une question .... Si en 1789,  l'poque de la rvolution, internet et l'informatique aurait exist, ses rvolutionnaire se serraient-ils limiter juste qu'a de la reprsentation?? N'auraient-ils pas essaye d'tablir un systme politique en prenant aussi en compte, et en temps rlle la volont de chacun?

Tu n'en sais rien, et personne ne le saura jamais.][/quote]

Bien sr que non que j'en sait rien, et mais c'tait pas  le sens de ma question. C'tait juste un moyen d'avoir une  rflexion sur les capacit actuel qu'on a aujourd'hui pour faire avancer la dmocratie. 
Si un jour ton bosse te demande, qu'auriez vous fait si , ou si .... tu lui rpondrait l mme chose ? bref ....




> Les systmes tatiques ont aussi montr des travers, et que je sache, les pendaisons publiques, les chasses aux sorcires et bien d'autres crimes ont eu lieu avec l'aval de la population. Le systme dmocratique  aussi ses limites et ses travers. Aucun systme n'est parfait.


l dessus on est d'accord, aucun systme n'est parfait... Au passage , j'ai jsute dit que les tats on limitter le modle conomique , car il t trop "violent" socialement ... j'ai pas pris partie , j'ai pas dit que c'tait bien ou pas ... l aussi bref  ::roll:: 




> Est-il lgitime de laisser tout une population dcider alors que pendant des milliers d'annes la majorit croyait que la terre tait plate et que le soleil tournait autour ?


Ont  dj  dbattue l dessus, j'y reviendrait pas. Enfin si vite fait  ::):  .. Si on fessait un rfrendum demandant voulez vous plus de dmocratie, je crois qu'au fond de toi tu connais l rponse ....

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si on fessait un rfrendum demandant voulez vous plus de dmocratie, je crois qu'au fond de toi tu connais l rponse ....


Et si on faisait un referendum pour rduire des impts de 80% et augmenter les prestations sociales de 100%, tu connais la rponse.
Mais pas de bol, a marchera pas pour une histoire de recettes et de dpenses.  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Dites a  tous les artistes qui vivent avec leur arte et qui ne sont pas supports par les majors et que vivent avec des petits concerts et la vente des disques qu'ils ont produit chez eux...


Comme?




> Contrairement  l'industrie de la musique, le cinma va trs bien (mme avec le partage des films), et en plus ils ont su s'adapter. On voit pas mal d'offres d'abonnement (illimits, pr-pays, etc) dans les reseux de cinma...


Quand tu parles du tlchargement des films, il ne faut pas oubli que c'est du tlchargement illgal, donc si tu le rend lgal forcment tu bouscules l'quilibre actuel : vas tu augmenter les visites dans les salles de cinma parce que les gens auront vu le film avant, ou bien vas tu diminuer celles-ci parce que les gens l'auront justement vu avant sur leur grand cran? Je sais pas s'il existe une tude srieuse pour rpondre  cette question...

----------


## kimjoa

```

```

super grafikm_fr ! je vois que t'as toujours autant le sens de la rpartie !!
Sauf que ca pourrait trs bien marcher ! suffit de taxer les entreprise  :8-): 
Non je dconne...

----------


## zaventem

> Dites a  tous les artistes qui vivent avec leur arte et qui ne sont pas supports par les majors et que vivent avec des petits concerts et la vente des disques qu'ils ont produit chez eux...


Il se trouve que c'est ce que fait assez rgulirement et il se trouve que la plupart sont oblig d'avoir un boulot alimentaire sur le ct pour continuer leur passion. Les autres, ceux qui ont de la "chance" vivotent tant bien que mal et sont trs loin de gagner le SMIC...




> Si tu veux savoir sur des autres myens de faire l'argent, il ne faut que relire un peux la discution, on a dj cit quelques _N_ exemples...


Woauw, et quand je relis, cela fait apparatre des choses, genre messages bonus?

Si je reprend ce qui a t dit (tes fameux _N_ exemples...) 




> Et il est impossible que le modle soit la vente unitaire de copies (a ne fonctionne pas, car ce qui est vendu est maintenant gratuit, la copie).
> [...]
> Il y a des mthodes statistiques, un truc genre "mdiamtrie" permettrait de rpondre au besoin, avec un panel d'utilisateurs volontaires, on peut atteindre des rsultats trs prcis.


Donc en gros, on remplacerait un modle o un artiste peux tenter de convaincre un producteur d'investir sur lui par un modle ou seul les plus populaires seraient pays...
Il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, si aujourd'hui un tlcgarhement se fait par exemple dans une proportion de 1 (pas trs connu)/ 5000 (trs connu), cela sera de 2/15000, les petits auront donc tout  perdre.





> Tu ne vas pas acheter le MP3 de l'artiste, mais par contre tu vas au concert, tu vas acheter une T-shirt. L'artiste lui va faire des PUBs des autres produits, va apparaitre dans les magasins, tout a sont des revenus pour lui (qui le rapportent beaucoup plus que la vente des copies...)


Cela marche sans doute trs bien pour les groupes trs connus mais qui paierait un groupe non connu pour faire sa pub? La vente de T-Shirt est un march de niche qui ne s'adresse qu'aux fans contrairement  la vente de musqiue dont l'audience est beaucoup plus large.  


Je rpose donc ma question: d'autres moyens, OK, mais lesquels?

----------


## Marco46

> Donc en gros, on remplacerait un modle o un artiste peux tenter de convaincre un producteur d'investir sur lui par un modle ou seul les plus populaires seraient pays...
> Il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, si aujourd'hui un tlcgarhement se fait par exemple dans une proportion de 1 (pas trs connu)/ 5000 (trs connu), cela sera de 2/15000, les petits auront donc tout  perdre.
> 
> Cela marche sans doute trs bien pour les groupes trs connus mais qui paierait un groupe non connu pour faire sa pub? La vente de T-Shirt est un march de niche qui ne s'adresse qu'aux fans contrairement  la vente de musqiue dont l'audience est beaucoup plus large.  
> 
> 
> Je rpose donc ma question: d'autres moyens, OK, mais lesquels?


Mais dj faudrait que tu partes sur un postulat de dpart qui tienne la route.

Or c'est pas le cas puisque la trs grande majorit des artistes vivent de leurs prestations et pas de la vente de CD. Un exemple qui en dit long.

----------


## mortapa

> - Vous ne comptez pas sur largent issu des ventes de vos disques ?
> G.G. : Largent ? Avec Massilia Sound System, chaque fois quon vend un CD, je gagne 15 centimes deuros, alors quand on en vend 30 000 je vous laisse faire le compte. Mes morceaux je peux les donner, cest pas avec a que je mange ! Mais Universal, Carrefour, la Fnac eux ils mangent avec a. Nous on se fait baiser, on a d trouver dautres choses pour vivre que les ventes de disque. Nous on fait des concerts.


je les aimai dj avant mais avec un discourt comme a je les admires  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc_27

> Comme?
> 
> 
> Quand tu parles du tlchargement des films, il ne faut pas oubli que c'est du tlchargement illgal, donc si tu le rend lgal forcment tu bouscules l'quilibre actuel : vas tu augmenter les visites dans les salles de cinma parce que les gens auront vu le film avant, ou bien vas tu diminuer celles-ci parce que les gens l'auront justement vu avant sur leur grand cran? Je sais pas s'il existe une tude srieuse pour rpondre  cette question...


Le petit detail qui t'oublies l c'est qui aller au cinma est bien plus que regarder un film. Les gens le font pour sortir, se balader un peu. On sort, on va au cinma, aprs on prend un verre. C'est pour a que malgr la partage qu'augmente, la frequentation du cinma arrive  des niveaux records...

----------


## dams78

> Le petit detail qui t'oublies l c'est qui aller au cinma est bien plus que regarder un film. Les gens le font pour sortir, se balader un peu. On sort, on va au cinma, aprs on prend un verre. C'est pour a que malgr la partage qu'augmente, la frequentation du cinma arrive  des niveaux records...


Je suis tout  fait d'accord que aller au cin et regarder un screener est totalement diffrent, ce que je veux dire c'est que tout le monde ne tlcharge pas, donc forcment on ne peut pas dire : aujourd'hui malgr le tlchargement illgal 50% des gens vont au cinma donc demain si on autorise le tlchargement a ne changera pas.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> je les aimai dj avant mais avec un discourt comme a je les admires


Ils disent aussi ... 



> Pas tout  fait. *Le MP3, cest de la merde* : il ny a plus de frquences ni hautes ni basses, les minots ncoutent plus que a et ne savent plus ce que cest quun son correct. Et puis le tlchargement a peut tre gnial mais il ne faut pas que a aille jusqu lindigestion. Tu peux pas tout prendre dun coup, avec la culture il faut que ce soit progressif.


Bon, moi, ce groupe de "_musique_", me fait bien marrer. Parce que s'il rflchit 2 secondes aux co..ries qu'il dblatrent, il va se taper sur le front en disant "mais oui ! Mais c'est bien sr !" et se rendre compte que s'il n'y avait pas les maisons de production lui permettant de se faire connaitre, sur le net, on ne trouverait mme pas son nom ! Et ses concerts, il les ferait devant une salle de 100/200 fans (dont 150 ont eu des billets gratos) et il irait chanter devant les restos du coeur pour essayer de bouffer.

----------


## mortapa

En mme temps Louis Griffont ils ont pas tord les mp3 c'est de la merde niveau qualit, bon aprs faut avoir des enceintes top qualit et des oreilles top qualit pour vraiment s'en rendre compte. (sauf si c'est du 128kbps  ::aie:: )

Moi j'aurais jamais t voir MSS si des potes ne m'avais pas fait couter des mp3 qu'ils avaient tlcharger que des potes  eux avaient tlcharger parsque des potes  eux les avaient tlcharger aprs que des potes  eux les aient vu en concert et est acheter leur cd (ou autre, t-shirt, etc) en tant qu'achat militant.
Dailleurs je pense que sans le tlchargement il n'y aurai pas bcp de monde  leur concert... on vois que tu ne connais pas bien le milieu de la musique alternative ("underground") et que tu t'arrtes au groupes bidon genre kyo,justin brider et cie pour exprimer tes arguments...

Je les rejoins entirement d'autant plus quand il parle d'achat militant  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Bon, moi, ce groupe de "_musique_", me fait bien marrer. Parce que s'il rflchit 2 secondes aux co..ries qu'il dblatrent, il va se taper sur le front en disant "mais oui ! Mais c'est bien sr !" et se rendre compte que s'il n'y avait pas les maisons de production lui permettant de se faire connaitre, sur le net, on ne trouverait mme pas son nom ! Et ses concerts, il les ferait devant une salle de 100/200 fans (dont 150 ont eu des billets gratos) et il irait chanter devant les restos du coeur pour essayer de bouffer.


Tu te trompes, ce groupe c'est fait connaitre par le bouche  oreille comme le dit Mortapa, a fait 30 ans qu'ils tournent et leur premier producteur est une association, et pas une courageuse Major qui aurait eu le culot d'investir.
Gnralement les Majors investissent dans des valeurs sres et prennent rarement des risques, car les risques induisent une succession d'essais/erreurs et a cote du bl aux actionnaires.

----------


## Marc_27

> Tu te trompes, ce groupe c'est fait connaitre par le bouche  oreille comme le dit Mortapa, a fait 30 ans qu'ils tournent et leur premier producteur est une association, et pas une courageuse Major qui aurait eu le culot d'investir.
> Gnralement les Majors investissent dans des valeurs sres et prennent rarement des risques, car les risques induisent une succession d'essais/erreurs et a cote du bl aux actionnaires.


C'est--dire: Aucun interet pour la culture elle-mme, pour la diffusion des "bonnes ouvres". 
La seule culture qu'on peut voir c'est la culture qui rapporte du profit. Pour le reste...

[TROLL]Mais c'est pas grave, le systeme marche, pour quoi changer???[/TROLL]

----------


## dams78

> Tu te trompes, ce groupe c'est fait connaitre par le bouche  oreille comme le dit Mortapa, a fait 30 ans qu'ils tournent et leur premier producteur est une association, et pas une courageuse Major qui aurait eu le culot d'investir.
> Gnralement les Majors investissent dans des valeurs sres et prennent rarement des risques, car les risques induisent une succession d'essais/erreurs et a cote du bl aux actionnaires.


30ans...
Cette situation leur convient peut tre (quoi que pourquoi ils gueulent?), mais peut tre que d'autre artistes ne veulent pas attendre 30ans pour se faire connatre, et peut tre que leur objectifs c'est de faire des grandes salles, etc.
En gros chacun son choix, si ce groupe l a dcider de partager leur musique, je ne peux que les applaudir, mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment envie de faire pareil.

----------


## mortapa

> 30ans...
> Cette situation leur convient peut tre (quoi que pourquoi ils gueulent?), mais peut tre que d'autre artistes ne veulent pas attendre 30ans pour se faire connatre, et peut tre que leur objectifs c'est de faire des grandes salles, etc.
> En gros chacun son choix, si ce groupe l a dcider de partager leur musique, je ne peux que les applaudir, mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment envie de faire pareil.


Tryo n'a pas attendu 30 ans pour tre connu, ok depuis qu'il sont produit par Universal il ont renier tout leur principe et se sont tourn vers un public de 13-15ans.
On pourrai dire pareil de sinsemilia et des Bru et des salle majest et des ... et des ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est--dire: Aucun interet pour la culture elle-mme, pour la diffusion des "bonnes ouvres". 
> La seule culture qu'on peut voir c'est la culture qui rapporte du profit. Pour le reste...


La culture c'est pas que de la musique, au passage. Donc quand l'tat finance des bibliothques et des muses, c'est "aucun intrt pour la culture"?

Concernant la musique, ben oui, comme j'expliquais, l'univers musical est rentr du modle "artisanal"  un modle industriel qui demande des investissements lourds. Et qui dit investissement dit retour sur investissement et minimisation du risque.

----------


## Marc_27

> La culture c'est pas que de la musique, au passage. Donc quand l'tat finance des bibliothques et des muses, c'est "aucun intrt pour la culture"?


Pour m'expliquer un peu, je parle de la musique parce que les cinmas vont trs bien et ils ne perdent presque rien (pour ne dire rien) avec la partage et les livres non plus (les gens ont la preference de lire avec des vrais livres).




> Concernant la musique, ben oui, comme j'expliquais, l'univers musical est rentr du modle "artisanal"  un modle industriel qui demande des investissements lourds. Et qui dit investissement dit retour sur investissement et minimisation du risque.


a ne justifie rien. Est-ce que a c'est le meilleur pour la musique? Je quelques doutes l...

A mon avis il serait beaucoup plus interessant d'avoir 100 fois moins de musiciens mais qui font de la vrai musique au lieu d'avoir cette industrie de m** qui ne fait rien que defendre ses interesses en detriment de de la vrai culture.

----------


## Acropole

> a ne justifie rien. Est-ce que a c'est le meilleur pour la musique? Je quelques doutes l...


On s'en fout. La seule chose qui compte est de savoir ce qui est le meilleur pour les musiciens.




> A mon avis il serait beaucoup plus interessant d'avoir 100 fois moins de musiciens mais qui font de la vrai musique au lieu d'avoir cette industrie de m** qui ne fait rien que defendre ses interesses en detriment de de la vrai culture.


C'est ton avis. Le got de la musique dpend de celui qui la gote.
C'est quoi ce dlire sovitique d'interdire certaines formes d'expression artistique ?
D'o a sort cette primaut du droit de la musique avant les droits de l'homme ? 
La musique n'est pas un individu, elle n'a aucun droit, ni aucun devoir.
Et depuis quand une culture est suprieure  une autre ?

----------


## dams78

> Pour m'expliquer un peu, je parle de la musique parce que les cinmas vont trs bien et ils ne perdent presque rien (pour ne dire rien) avec la partage et les livres non plus (les gens ont la preference de lire avec des vrais livres).


Ils ne perdent rien actuellement, mais une fois de plus, comment peux tu l'affirmer si tu autorises le tlchargement? Il existe quand mme des personnes qui ne tlchargent pas parce que c'est interdit, donc si demain elles se mettent  tlcharger il y forcment des films qu'elles ne vont pas aller voir, peut tre qu' ct il y a des gens qui vont aussi aller voir des films qu'ils n'auraient jamais t voir, je suis d'accord mais tout cela reste des suppositions.




> A mon avis il serait beaucoup plus interessant d'avoir 100 fois moins de musiciens mais qui font de la vrai musique au lieu d'avoir cette industrie de m** qui ne fait rien que defendre ses interesses en detriment de de la vrai culture.


Alors on est pour la culture, mais que pour celle qu'on aime?
Si ces personnes l arrivent  vendre des disques c'est bien qu'il y a de la demande, donc comme le dit Acropole pourquoi les priver?

Personnellement j'ai du mal  comprendre que vous parliez de partage, de cultures et cie, mais que vous vouliez absolument imposer cette faon de penser aux artistes (qui au passage sont les personnes qui crs cette culture), alors que  ct de a il y a pas mal d'exemple o ce que vous attendez existe dj : c'est plutt ces exemples qu'il faudrait encourager (dons, etc.), enfin c'est mon avis...

----------


## Marc_27

> Ils ne perdent rien actuellement, mais une fois de plus, comment peux tu l'affirmer si tu autorises le tlchargement? Il existe quand mme des personnes qui ne tlchargent pas parce que c'est interdit, donc si demain elles se mettent  tlcharger il y forcment des films qu'elles ne vont pas aller voir, peut tre qu' ct il y a des gens qui vont aussi aller voir des films qu'ils n'auraient jamais t voir, je suis d'accord mais tout cela reste des suppositions.


On est bien d'accord qu'aller au cinma est beaucoup plus que regarder le film. C'est pour a qui malgr la partage qu'augmente, les entrs de cinma augmentent aussi. Il ne sont pas les cinmas qui se plantent de la partage, mais si les editeurs des DVD's et les services de location.




> Personnellement j'ai du mal  comprendre que vous parliez de partage, de cultures et cie, mais que vous vouliez absolument imposer cette faon de penser aux artistes (qui au passage sont les personnes qui crs cette culture)


Les seules ici qui veulent imposer quelque chose sont les majors. Les artistes n'ont aucunne choix (sauf les grands artistes qu'ont le pouvoir de choisir ce qu'ils veulent), soit ils font un contrat soit ils sont exclus du systme. 

Et a que pour les artistes d'aujourd'hui. Dans toute cette histoire, le truc qui me fait le plus mal c'est qui personne parle des artistes qui ne sont plus l. Avant on tait oblig de payer car la seule faon de les couter c'tait en achetant un disque, quoi n'est plus valable aujourd'hui. Personne ne perd rien avec leur partage, c'est injustifiable et n'a aucun sens.




> alors que  ct de a il y a pas mal d'exemple o ce que vous attendez existe dj : c'est plutt ces exemples qu'il faudrait encourager (dons, etc.), enfin c'est mon avis....


L je crois qu'on est dans un accord. Parce que en fait la solution doit venir des artistes. Il sont eux qui doivent arrter de travailler dans ce modle. Et a va surement augmenter (au moins pour les vivants...).

----------


## ManusDei

Et sinon, wikileaks ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En mme temps Louis Griffont ils ont pas tord les mp3 c'est de la merde niveau qualit, bon aprs faut avoir des enceintes top qualit et des oreilles top qualit pour vraiment s'en rendre compte. (sauf si c'est du 128kbps )


Oui, et c'est un point que j'ai dj donn, et qui m'a t reproch comme quoi les MP3 c'tait super bien au niveau qualit. Si des mecs comme MSS (qui coutablement n'ont aucun sens musical) arrivent  voir que c'est nul... 




> Moi j'aurais jamais t voir MSS si des potes ne m'avais pas fait couter des mp3


Il m'a fallu 30 sec d'coute de leur daube pour savoir que plus jamais je n'en n'couterai !  ::mouarf:: 




> Dailleurs je pense que sans le tlchargement il n'y aurai pas bcp de monde  leur concert... on vois que tu ne connais pas bien le milieu de la musique alternative ("underground")


Dj, j'ai du mal  comprendre qu'il y ait du monde  couter leur bruit !  ::mouarf:: 



> et que tu t'arrtes au groupes bidon genre kyo,justin brider et cie pour exprimer tes arguments...


 ::mouarf::  Je vois que tu parles sans me connaitre !  ::mouarf:: 




> Je les rejoins entirement d'autant plus quand il parle d'achat militant


Ils font de la politique ou de la culture ?  ::aie:: 




> 30ans...
> Cette situation leur convient peut tre (quoi que pourquoi ils gueulent?), mais peut tre que d'autre artistes ne veulent pas attendre 30ans pour se faire connatre, et peut tre que leur objectifs c'est de faire des grandes salles, etc.


Et encore, sont-ils vraiment connu. Moi je les ai dcouvert  cause de Mortapa, et mes oreilles ont eu du mal  s'en remettre !  ::mouarf:: 




> En gros chacun son choix, si ce groupe l a dcider de partager leur musique, je ne peux que les applaudir, mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment envie de faire pareil.


 ::ccool::

----------


## mortapa

pour les remarque sur MSS chacun ses gout musicaux, d'ailleurs entre nous c'est loin d'tre mon groupe prfr.

Juste une remarque pour dire que ta dernire quote n'est pas de moi  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> pour les remarque sur MSS chacun ses gout musicaux, d'ailleurs entre nous c'est loin d'tre mon groupe prfr.


 ::ccool:: 




> Juste une remarque pour dire que ta dernire quote n'est pas de moi


 ::oops::  Excuses-moi !

----------


## OWickerman

> Ils font de la politique ou de la culture ?


Ou est la diffrence ?
Bon, on pourra me rtorquer que beaucoup de pooliticiens semblent incultes (oui, j'ai fait exprs pour les deux 0)...
Il n'en est pas moins que sans culture, pas de "_polis_" (oui, en grec).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ou est la diffrence ?


Je n'aime pas le mlange des genres. 

Si tu veux militer, tu prends une carte de parti politique, ou tu cres ton propre mouvement et tu vas dfendre ton point de vue. 
Si tu veux faire de la musique, tu ... fais de la musique.

Tu peux faire des chansons plus ou moins engages, beaucoup l'ont fait et le font encore, mais a doit rester de la chanson, pas du militantisme !

----------


## Acropole

> Je n'aime pas le mlange des genres. 
> 
> Si tu veux militer, tu prends une carte de parti politique, ou tu cres ton propre mouvement et tu vas dfendre ton point de vue. 
> Si tu veux faire de la musique, tu ... fais de la musique.
> 
> Tu peux faire des chansons plus ou moins engages, beaucoup l'ont fait et le font encore, mais a doit rester de la chanson, pas du militantisme !


Je ne pense pas que militer a travers l'art soit un problme.
Le problme c'est quand l'art est instrumentalis  des fins politiques. La limite est tnue entre l'expression personnelle et la propagande.
On le voit avec ceux qui parlent des "vrais" artistes, les seuls qui auraient le droit de faire de la musique. Si en plus il y'a des arrires penses politiques...

----------


## Acropole

> A mon avis il serait beaucoup plus interessant d'avoir 100 fois moins de musiciens mais qui font de la vrai musique au lieu d'avoir cette industrie de m** qui ne fait rien que defendre ses interesses en detriment de de la vrai culture.


100 fois moins de musiciens ? a veut dire une production 100 fois moins importante ?
On m'avait dit que la musique gratuite favoriserait la production, que la culture serait autant, sinon plus, abondante.
On m'aurait menti ?

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne pense pas que militer a travers l'art soit un problme.
> Le problme c'est quand l'art est instrumentalis  des fins politiques. La limite est tnue entre l'expression personnelle et la propagande.
> On le voit avec ceux qui parlent des "vrais" artistes, les seuls qui auraient le droit de faire de la musique. Si en plus il y'a des arrires penses politiques...


On va pas tarder  parler de Dieudonn ou de Coluche alors ?

Ben tu vois, moi je trouve que les artistes ne sont jamais aussi bon que quand ils parlent/font de la politique.

Par ailleurs, donner sa vision du monde sans parler de politique ncessite un grand cart intellectuel qui me fait mal  l'entrejambe rien que d'y penser.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On va pas tarder  parler de Dieudonn ou de Coluche alors ?
> 
> Ben tu vois, moi je trouve que les artistes ne sont jamais aussi bon que quand ils parlent/font de la politique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, donner sa vision du monde sans parler de politique ncessite un grand cart intellectuel qui me fait mal  l'entrejambe rien que d'y penser.


Si tu trouves que Dieudonn n'a jamais t aussi bon que quand il a fait de la politique...  ::roll::   ::mouarf:: 
Et puis, je ne crois pas que Dieudonn ou Coluche (j a me fait mal de voir ces 2 noms cote  cote !  ::calim2::  ) soient des ... chanteurs !  ::roll:: 
Ensuite, faire des chansons engages n'a rien  voir avec du militantisme. 
Faut pas confondre.

J. Brel, Brassens, plus proche, Souchon, Cabrel font des chansons engages, mais tu ne les vois pas militer !

----------


## hegros

Est-ce que WikiLeaks va nous dire ou pas qui  assassin prsident Kennedy, les ET, le 11/09 ou ce genre de secret dfense  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce que WikiLeaks va nous dire ou pas qui  assassin prsident Kennedy, les ET, le 11/09 ou ce genre de secret dfense


Les Kennedy -> le complexe militaro-industriel US pour le pouvoir

La cover op sur les ET -> le complexe militaro-industriel US pour la technologie

Le 11/09 -> le complexe militaro-industriel US pour le ptrole

J'ai bon ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Si tu trouves que Dieudonn n'a jamais t aussi bon que quand il a fait de la politique...


Ben rcemment il est bien parti en sucette  mon got, depuis l'affaire Faurisson j'ai pas trouv le geste trs intelligent.

Maintenant la plupart de ses spectacles ont une forte consonance politique et je trouve personnellement que son spectacle 1905 (sur la lacit donc, qui date de 2005) est un modle de one man show et 100% rpublicain contrairement  ce qui peut tre dit de lui. Les sketchs sur Galile et surtout celui du voile  l'cole sont fantastiques. Largement au del de ce que pouvait faire Coluche qui mettait finalement peu de contenu politique dans ses sketchs. Mais c'est videmment trs personnel comme sentiment et je comprends trs bien qu'on aime pas Dieudonn.

----------


## Acropole

Wikileaks fait des mules chez les fonctionnaires marseillais.

Bonne chance !




> Dans un communiqu, le Conseil gnral des Bouches-du-Rhne reproche  son agent d'avoir "notamment diffus des informations pouvant porter atteinte ou susceptibles de porter atteinte  l'institution dpartementale ainsi qu' des lus et fonctionnaires".


Incluent-ils, dans l'atteinte porte, la baisse du nombre de voies aux lections ou quelques annes de prisons pour malversations diverses ?

----------


## om

lire :
En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (1): nous autres, barbares
En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (2): la question dmocratique
En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (3): la rvolution numrique
En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (4): politique de la relation

----------


## grafikm_fr

> lire :
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (1): nous autres, barbares
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (2): la question dmocratique
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (3): la rvolution numrique
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (4): politique de la relation


J'ai jamais lu de pire ramassis d'neries depuis... euh... ben depuis les commentaires du Figaro ce matin tiens  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

(mais bon a doit tre le mme genre de personnes qui crivent les deux  ::roll::  )

----------


## Marc_27

> J'ai jamais lu de pire ramassis d'neries depuis... euh... ben depuis les commentaires du Figaro ce matin tiens   
> 
> (mais bon a doit tre le mme genre de personnes qui crivent les deux  )


Peut-tu nous dire un peu plus, parce que je sens que ton analyse est assez superficiale. Du coup je n'ai pas compris si les aneries vienent des auteurs des textes ou du gouvernement et ses essayes de tout controler...

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai jamais lu de pire ramassis d'neries depuis... euh... ben depuis les commentaires du Figaro ce matin tiens   
> 
> (mais bon a doit tre le mme genre de personnes qui crivent les deux  )


T'as lu tout a en 15 minutes ?

T'es un rapide toi ...

----------


## souviron34

> lire :
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (1): nous autres, barbares
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (2): la question dmocratique
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (3): la rvolution numrique
> En dfense dInternet et de WikiLeaks (4): politique de la relation


j'ai lu les 2 premiers, scann vite fait le 3ime, et zapp le 4ime.

Outre la partisannerie et la rflexion franco-franaise pure, et la justification pseudo-intellectuelle de citer Mends-France, et autres ... ds que je lis :




> La haine dInternet est une haine de la dmocratie, disais-je dans le billet prcdent.


j'arrte....



Primo, dans l'affaire WikiLeaks comme dans l'affaire Hadopi ou Loppsi, il n'est pas question de "haine"..
Secondo, a me rappelle l'an dernier quand oser douter des causes du Rchauffement Climatique te faisait traiter de ngationiste.. Alors je suis intolrant avec les intolrants, avec lesquels visiblement il est impossible de discuter....
Tertio, quand je vois mettre sur le mme plan le dbat sur WikiLeaks et le dbat sur Hadopi, ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.... car tmoignant d'une stupidit (ou d'une naivet) tellement giganteque qu'il est inutile de vouloir discuter..




> On pourrait par exemple souligner que les consignes secrtes  ses diplomates de Mme Hilary Clinton, les invitant  espionner jusque dans leur vie prive leurs collgues trangers, relvent plus essentiellement du vol, du recel de vol et de la violation de lintimit de la vie prive, que la divulgation par WikiLeaks de tlgrammes diplomatiques dont le contenu est,  lvidence, dintrt public lgitime


Donc, si je suis son raisonnement, il est tout  fait justifi de publier le contenu des tlgrammes diplomatiques (entre les ambassadeurs et leur pays d'origine).. Nous serons donc tous heureux d'apprendre en direct les ngociations et conditions concernant les 2 journalistes de France3  ::D:  ce qui sera bien videmment considr comme un bienfait de la libert d'expression par les familles de ces dits otages, lorsqu'on aura rapatri leurs dpouilles  la suite de cette publication....  Ou des autres otages.... Ou bien de communications actuelles entre les ambassadeurs de France en Cte d'Ivoire, ou en Tunisie, et le gouvernement ... Ce qui bien entendu, parce que c'est la vrit, fera sauter de joie nos contreparties trangres  ::aie::  (_ainsi que tous nos concitoyens dans ces pays re-_).... 

Ou bien est-ce juste pour la dplomatie amricaine ?

----------


## Marco46

> Tertio, quand je vois mettre sur le mme plan le dbat sur WikiLeaks et le dbat sur Hadopi, ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.... car tmoignant d'une stupidit (ou d'une naivet) tellement giganteque qu'il est inutile de vouloir discuter..


Ya quand mme un lien direct que l'on ne peut pas occulter c'est le rapport qu'a le monde politique avec Internet et l'appropriation de la technologie et des moyens de communications par tout un chacun.

Je vois pas o est la stupidit ou la navet l dedans ...

Si tu pouvais dvelopper un peu plus a m'intresserait beaucoup.

----------


## om

> Primo, dans l'affaire WikiLeaks comme dans l'affaire Hadopi ou Loppsi, il n'est pas question de "haine"..


Il est question d'un combat contre la libert d'expression, en particulier sur Internet.




> Tertio, quand je vois mettre sur le mme plan le dbat sur WikiLeaks et le dbat sur Hadopi, ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.... car tmoignant d'une stupidit (ou d'une naivet) tellement giganteque qu'il est inutile de vouloir discuter..


Ce ne sont que deux vnements issus d'une mme volont politique. La LOPPSI en est un troisime. Et il y en a plein.




> Donc, si je suis son raisonnement, il est tout  fait justifi de publier le contenu des tlgrammes diplomatiques (entre les ambassadeurs et leur pays d'origine)..


Lorsque ceux-ci relvent de  la lgitime information du public , oui, tout--fait. Je cite :



> On retrouve l largument servi, durant lt 2010,  propos de laffaire Bettencourt et des enregistrements pirates au domicile de la milliardaire, rvls par Mediapart. En premire instance puis en appel  un recours en cassation reste  venir , *la justice franaise a tranch, conformment  la jurisprudence constante de la Cour europenne des droits de lhomme: la lgitimit dinformations dintrt public, rvlant en lespce des faits dlictueux (fraudes fiscales, financements politiques illicites, prises illgales dintrts, entrave  la justice, etc.), lemporte sur lorigine ventuellement dlictueuse des informations rvles*  dans ce cas prcis, des enregistrements clandestins raliss par le matre dhtel de Liliane Bettencourt.


Quelques rvlations prises au hasard :
WikiLeaks dvoile aussi comment fut gre la crise bancaire
WikiLeaks : la presse franaise vue par l'ambassade des Etats-Unis
En Tunisie, une "quasi-mafia" entoure Ben Ali

D'ailleurs, Wikileaks n'a rien publi. C'est la presse traditionnelle qui publie les cbles, analyss par leurs soins, et c'est seulement aprs ce filtre que Wikileaks les diffuse  son tour.




> Nous serons donc tous heureux d'apprendre en direct les ngociations et conditions concernant les 2 journalistes de France3  ce qui sera bien videmment considr comme un bienfait de la libert d'expression par les familles de ces dits otages, lorsqu'on aura rapatri leurs dpouilles  la suite de cette publication....  Ou des autres otages.... Ou bien de communications actuelles entre les ambassadeurs de France en Cte d'Ivoire, ou en Tunisie, et le gouvernement ... Ce qui bien entendu, parce que c'est la vrit, fera sauter de joie nos contreparties trangres  (_ainsi que tous nos concitoyens dans ces pays re-_)....


6 contre-vrits diffuses par les mdia

----------


## souviron34

je te laisse responsable de croire  la propagande (ou d'en tre l'auteur), mais tu ne fais que confirmer ce que je dis plus haut : 

tout  fait franco-franais (_alors que l'affaire Wikileaks est internationale_)
totalement militant "obtus" n'coutant rien (et mme dnigrant) toute personne ou toute opinion divergente
continuant  comparer (_et  citer des "politiques" qui pour toi sont certainement la droite franaise et Sarko_) une affaire Hadopi (_droit franais, avec le systme franais, les lois franaises, la SACEM (organisme n'ayant pas d'quivalent par exemple dans les pays anglo-saxons)_), donc _une loi et une rflexion franaise_, avec l'affaire Wikileaks, posant  tous les pays du monde un problme majeur, et dont la rflexion, bien que propre  chaque pays, _se base sur des lois et rgles internationales_ : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a immunit diplomatique, que les batiments des ambassades sont des lieux chappant  la loi du pays o ils sont situs....  L'affaire Wikileaks revient  annihiler  peu prs l'ensemble de ces protections, au nom de la "libert et du "bon jugement du peuple"... Mais si , comme c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois par le pass, une ambassade de France est encercle (en Iran au dbut de la Rvolution), avec tous les ressoirtissants et le personnel diplomatique franais  l'intrieur, et le peuple (ou tout au moins la "majorit agissante" dans la rue) local avec les flingues et les Kalachs qui n'attendent qu'un mot pour tout raser, il est bien vident que les messages diplomatiques entre l'ambassadeur et le gouvernement doivent *REELLEMENT* tre confidentiels....    (_mme cas que l'ambassade US  Saigon  la fin de la guerre du Vietnam, que le parlement espagnol en 1981 (ou 70), quand des supporters de Franco sont rentrs dedans avec des mitrailletes, mme cas pour les ngocitations russes quand les Tchtchnes avaient pris en otage les gamins d'une cole primaire (300 morts), etc etc_)  


La dmocratie n'est PAS le gouvernement _par_ le peuple.... C'est le gouvernment par des _REPRESENTANTS_ du peuple... Et ces reprsentants, c'est bien pour a qu'on les ilt : pour faire des choses compliques  notre place, choses qui demandent des connaissances, du tact, et de voir l'ensemble des intrts,  court, moyen, et long terme, et des relations - amis, ennemis, entre deux....  Cela ne PEUT PAS tre un gouvernement "au feeling", " la libert", "au jour le jour"... Ca ce serait l'anarchie (au vrai sens du terme)...

En tous cas , on ne peut discuter avec toi (_et j'ai t voir ton site, et il est de la mme veine_). Alors crois en ce que tu crois, tant mieux pour toi... Mais  tu es aussi sectaire que les pires des sectaires que tu dnonces....Et cela ne m'intresse donc pas de discuter avec toi : si je te suis, tout ceux qui ne sont pas pour la libert totale font partie d'un vaste complot... Too bad.. Je ne suis pas d'accord, et pourtant je ne fais partie d'aucun groupe, et donc d'aucun complot, et c'est simplement mon cerveau qui rflchit...

Mais il me semblait que ce forum ne devait pas tre un lieu de propagande... Me serai-je tromp ???

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu pouvais dvelopper un peu plus a m'intresserait beaucoup.


voir ci-dessus..

----------


## Marco46

> voir ci-dessus..


C'est pas aussi vident que tu sembles vouloir le faire croire.

D'abord il s'agit d'un travail de journalisme de la part de 5 journaux et Wikileaks ne sert que d'intermdiaire. Tous les dtracteurs tirent  boulet rouge (voire appellent au meurtre de Assange en toute impunit) sur Wikileaks mais quid des mdias traditionnels ? Un peu facile l.
C'est dj arriv et a arrivera encore.
La vrai question,  laquelle tu ne rponds pas est : Pourquoi une telle raction ds qu'il s'agit de mettre Internet dans la boucle ?
Je veux dire, des affaires sorties par les mdias suite  des vols d'information c'est pas monnaie courante mais presque. Pourquoi un tel ptage de cable (<- mauvais jeu de mot) dans ce cas prcis ? 

Parce qu'il y a Internet dans la boucle. Les politiques :
1/ Comprennent mal Internet.
2/ Ils comprennent bien qu'ils ne le contrlent pas.
3/ a les emmerdes.

C'est un vrai dbat qui touche de trs prs notre mtier  tous, donc c'est parfaitement  sa place ici. 

Alors ok je peux comprendre que les discours de certains soient pas trop bien pris car vraiment partisans mais placs  ct des discours ractionnaires et obscurantistes (la collection des saillies Frdric Lefebvre est un modle du genre) d'une bonne partie de la classe politique ou de certains vieux dbris compltement largus ya quand mme de la marge.

Tu prfrerais avoir un dbat  ce sujet avec Frdric Lefebvre ou bien avec un militant du parti pirate.

----------


## souviron34

> D'abord il s'agit d'un travail de journalisme de la part de 5 journaux et Wikileaks ne sert que d'*intermdiaire*.


Faux  :;): 

De *source*





> Tous les dtracteurs tirent  boulet rouge (voire appellent au meurtre de Assange en toute impunit) sur Wikileaks mais quid des mdias traditionnels ? Un peu facile l.


Voir ci-dessus...

Le problme n'est pas (_ou en beaucoup plus faible partie_) les mdias traditionnels qui se font l'cho de ce qui a t publi sur un site, mais bien de la publication par le site..

Mme le Canard Enchain, pourtant vivant de "fuites" (Leaks), contrle et ne publie rellement que ce qui n'a pas de danger potentiel pour des choses importantes en cours...





> C'est dj arriv et a arrivera encore.
> La vrai question,  laquelle tu ne rponds pas est : Pourquoi une telle raction ds qu'il s'agit de mettre Internet dans la boucle ?
> Je veux dire, des affaires sorties par les mdias suite  des vols d'information c'est pas monnaie courante mais presque. Pourquoi un tel ptage de cable (<- mauvais jeu de mot) dans ce cas prcis ?


Mais justement parce que un mdia traditionnel n'a de rpercussions que dans son propre lieu d'dition...Sa diffusion est restreinte au pays, et est un tantinet "controle" : mme si suivant les pays "l'thique" journalistique est varie, elle n'en existe pas moins... 

Et d'autre part, encore une fois par exemple Le Canard Enchain , bien que tenu de protger ses sources, a plusieurs fois cit ces sources devant la Commission des Affaires Etrangres...


Et d'ailleurs, c'tait un point que je voulais rajouter : dans tous les pays dmocratiques, dont le ntre, dont les US, etc, il y a  l'Assemble Nationale une Commission des Affaires Etrangres et une Commission de la Dfense, dans lesquelles figurent des reprsentants de chaque parti politique... Ces commissions (_et donc chaque parti politique_) est tenu au courant prcisment des ngociations et/ou atermoiements et/ou disussions diplomatiques en cours.. En entendons-nous parler ? Pas plus, car c'est _leur rle_, TOUT EN GARDANT LE SECRET...

Ce n'est donc pas une conspiration, un complot, ni une volont de *ce* gouvernement , mais une manire de fonctionner tentant de garantir simultanment _et_ la dmocratie (_information et discussion avec les REPRESENTANTS du peuple_) *et* la ncessaire discrtion sur un certain nombres de faits et d'actions... 







> Parce qu'il y a Internet dans la boucle. Les politiques :
> 1/ Comprennent mal Internet.
> 2/ Ils comprennent bien qu'ils ne le contrlent pas.
> *3/ a les emmerdes.*


_Parce que_, je ritre, la dmocratie n'est pas le gouvernement PAR le peuple. 

Si c'tait le cas nous aurions la peine de mort en France (_comme c'est la cas dans un cartain nombre d'taits amricians dont on se gausse, mais qui ont vot par rfrendu_m), l'avortement serait interdit, 30% des femmes soient mourraient soient seraient attientes de squelles graves suite  un avortement avec des aiguilles  tricoter tel que c'tait avant 1976, sans parler de tout un tas de trucs...

Et que donc le "peuple" n'est pas forcment la panace, et que mme une information, quand elle touche des domaines "sensibles", n'est pas forcment  diffuser sans restrictions...

La question n'est donc pas de "contrler".. Elle est du "bon escient".. et de la responsabilit...

Les membres des commissions parlementaires cites ci-dessus ont une responsabilit lie  leur fonction, et sont donc totalement conscients de la gravit de l'impact de la diffusion des informations qui leur sont fournies.. C'est bien pourquoi la plupart du temps on n'entend pas parler d'eux...

Et pusiqu'il y a des membres de chaque parti (_et mme des Responsables de Commission faisant partie de l'opposition_), le fait qu'ils ne diffusent pas eux-mme l'information indique que ce n'est pas la volont d'un gouvernement, ce n'est que la responsabilit et la conscience du fait qu'un certain nombre de choses ncessitent la discrtion et le secret...

En fait, le problme n'est pas que les "politiques" comprennent mal Internet, c'est que un certain nombres de personnes ayant accs  Internet comprennent mal la politique.... et la responsabili associe  la conduite des affaires d'un pays et de ses relations avec les autres....





> Tu prfrerais avoir un dbat  ce sujet avec Frdric Lefebvre ou bien avec un militant du parti pirate.


Trs certainement plus avec un Lefebvre..  ::P:  On doit certainement pouvoir discuter... 

Avec un militant du parti pirate, forcment c'est impossible puisque toute discussion te fais classer parmi les rducteurs de libert...

Je n'ajouterai pas d'analogies qui me viennent  l'esprit, car je choquerai le politiquement correct actuel...

Mais le seul vrai domaine o la Libert est absolue est l'anarchie..

Toute autre forme implique un contrle , une restriction, volontaire ou non,  un moment donn...

----------


## Marc_27

> La question n'est donc pas de "contrler".. Elle est du "bon escient".. et de la responsabilit...


Alors, pour quoi enlever les juges dans le cas des filtres des sites internet? Pour quoi une liste noir cach? C'est dangereux de les publier, d'avoir un juge neutre (pas pro-gouv. ou ami de Sarko) dans les decisions de blocage?




> pour faire des choses compliques  notre place, choses qui demandent des connaissances, du tact, et de voir l'ensemble des intrts,  court, moyen, et long terme


Ils ne regardent que leurs interets et en plus sans avoir aucunne competence sur les sujets en question (il ne faut que voir HADOPI pour avoir une ide de leur competence)

----------


## Marco46

> Faux 
> 
> De *source*


Non, d'intermdiaire. Tu es mal inform.




> Le problme n'est pas (_ou en beaucoup plus faible partie_) les mdias traditionnels qui se font l'cho de ce qui a t publi sur un site, mais bien de la publication par le site..
> 
> Mme le Canard Enchain, pourtant vivant de "fuites" (Leaks), contrle et ne publie rellement que ce qui n'a pas de danger potentiel pour des choses importantes en cours...


C'est l'inverse, dans le cas des cbles, Wikileaks a fourni l'information brute aux 5 journaux, qui ont dcortiqus analyss tris, et au fur  mesure de la publication d'articles dans leurs quotidiens Wikileaks publie sur son site les cbles concerns *et corrigs* par les journalistes.

Si c'est de l que viennent tes reproches sur Wikileaks il te faut faire un refresh.




> Mais justement parce que un mdia traditionnel n'a de rpercussions que dans son propre lieu d'dition...Sa diffusion est restreinte au pays, et est un tantinet "controle" : mme si suivant les pays "l'thique" journalistique est varie, elle n'en existe pas moins... 
> 
> Et d'autre part, encore une fois par exemple Le Canard Enchain , bien que tenu de protger ses sources, a plusieurs fois cit ces sources devant la Commission des Affaires Etrangres...
> 
> 
> Et d'ailleurs, c'tait un point que je voulais rajouter : dans tous les pays dmocratiques, dont le ntre, dont les US, etc, il y a  l'Assemble Nationale une Commission des Affaires Etrangres et une Commission de la Dfense, dans lesquelles figurent des reprsentants de chaque parti politique... Ces commissions (_et donc chaque parti politique_) est tenu au courant prcisment des ngociations et/ou atermoiements et/ou disussions diplomatiques en cours.. En entendons-nous parler ? Pas plus, car c'est _leur rle_, TOUT EN GARDANT LE SECRET...
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas une conspiration, un complot, ni une volont de *ce* gouvernement , mais une manire de fonctionner tentant de garantir simultanment _et_ la dmocratie (_information et discussion avec les REPRESENTANTS du peuple_) *et* la ncessaire discrtion sur un certain nombres de faits et d'actions...


Que des reprsentants prennent des dcisions  notre place je comprends, sans a ce serait ingrable.
Mais qu'ils les prennent sans qu'on soit inform des tenants et des aboutissants je ne suis pas d'accord.
Nous leur donnons un mandat d'action, pas un blanc seing pour faire ce qu'ils veulent. Le seul moyen de contrler le respect de ce mandat c'est d'avoir accs  l'information. A *toute* l'information.

C'est la base de toute dmocratie ...




> _Parce que_, je ritre, la dmocratie n'est pas le gouvernement PAR le peuple. 
> 
> Si c'tait le cas nous aurions la peine de mort en France (_comme c'est la cas dans un cartain nombre d'taits amricians dont on se gausse, mais qui ont vot par rfrendu_m), l'avortement serait interdit, 30% des femmes soient mourraient soient seraient attientes de squelles graves suite  un avortement avec des aiguilles  tricoter tel que c'tait avant 1976, sans parler de tout un tas de trucs...


... la preuve, c'est dans notre constitution : Article 2, dernire ligne.

L encore, tu confonds prise de dcisions et information sur la prise de dcision.
Les dputs votent l'abolition de la peine de mort mais les franais savent pourquoi et votent en consquence aux prochaines lections.

Tu confonds avec la dmocratie directe qui n'est pas encore faisable techniquement, et qui d'ailleurs risque de ne jamais l'tre tant la suspicion de fraude est importante et le contrle difficile.




> Et que donc le "peuple" n'est pas forcment la panace, et que mme une information, quand elle touche des domaines "sensibles", n'est pas forcment  diffuser sans restrictions...
> 
> La question n'est donc pas de "contrler".. Elle est du "bon escient".. et de la responsabilit...
> 
> Les membres des commissions parlementaires cites ci-dessus ont une responsabilit lie  leur fonction, et sont donc totalement conscients de la gravit de l'impact de la diffusion des informations qui leur sont fournies.. C'est bien pourquoi la plupart du temps on n'entend pas parler d'eux...
> 
> Et pusiqu'il y a des membres de chaque parti (_et mme des Responsables de Commission faisant partie de l'opposition_), le fait qu'ils ne diffusent pas eux-mme l'information indique que ce n'est pas la volont d'un gouvernement, ce n'est que la responsabilit et la conscience du fait qu'un certain nombre de choses ncessitent la discrtion et le secret...
> 
> En fait, le problme n'est pas que les "politiques" comprennent mal Internet, c'est que un certain nombres de personnes ayant accs  Internet comprennent mal la politique.... et la responsabili associe  la conduite des affaires d'un pays et de ses relations avec les autres....


Mais qui se donne le droit de dterminer ce que *JE* suis capable de comprendre ?

Qui se donne le droit de dterminer ce que *J'AI* le droit de savoir ?

Nous sommes tous gaux en droits, j'ai le droit de tout savoir sur la vie publique au mme titre que n'importe quel citoyen.
*Qu'une ngociation secrte avec des terroristes par exemple ne soit pas rendue publique en temps rel tout le monde peut comprendre*, qu'elle ne le soit jamais en est une autre.
Encore une fois, il y a une diffrence entre participer aux dcisions, et tre inform des raisons de la prise de dcision. C'est sur le deuxime point que j'estime avoir droit  toutes les informations.




> Trs certainement plus avec un Lefebvre..  On doit certainement pouvoir discuter... 
> 
> Avec un militant du parti pirate, forcment c'est impossible puisque toute discussion te fais classer parmi les rducteurs de libert...
> 
> Je n'ajouterai pas d'analogies qui me viennent  l'esprit, car je choquerai le politiquement correct actuel...
> 
> Mais le seul vrai domaine o la Libert est absolue est l'anarchie..
> 
> Toute autre forme implique un contrle , une restriction, volontaire ou non,  un moment donn...


Oui, mais pas sur l'information. C'est une condition obligatoire pour une dmocratie fonctionnelle.

----------


## om

Eh bien, vous en crivez des choses en une matine !




> tout  fait franco-franais (alors que l'affaire Wikileaks est internationale)





> continuant  comparer (et  citer des "politiques" qui pour toi sont certainement la droite franaise et Sarko) une affaire Hadopi (droit franais, avec le systme franais, les lois franaises, la SACEM (organisme n'ayant pas d'quivalent par exemple dans les pays anglo-saxons)), donc une loi et une rflexion franaise, avec l'affaire Wikileaks, posant  tous les pays du monde un problme majeur, et dont la rflexion, bien que propre  chaque pays, se base sur des lois et rgles internationales


La loi Hadopi en elle-mme est la loi franaise. Mais elle fait partie d'une politique mondiale de dfense d'un modle particulier de la proprit intellectuelle et du contrle de la circulation de l'information. D'ailleurs, la loi Hadopi intresse au plus haut point Washington.
Cette mme politique a amen  la ngociation secrte du trait ACTA (mondial donc),  des amendements dans le paquet tlcom (europen),  un nouveau projet europen similaire  l'article 4 de la LOPPSI Bref, tous ces projets sont lis, car ils dcoulent d'une mme politique.

Tu ne peux pas les prendre individuellement et dire "a a n'a rien  voir, a concerne la France, a a concerne la pdopornographie, etc". C'est un peu comme dire que le fait que tout objet tombe "vers le bas" n'a rien  voir avec le fait que la Lune tourne autour de la terre, puisque la Lune ne tombe pas "vers le bas". Mais ces deux observations dcoulent d'un seul et mme phnomne : la gravit.




> totalement militant "obtus" n'coutant rien (et mme dnigrant) toute personne ou toute opinion divergente


Si "obtus n'coutant rien" signifie ne pas tre d'accord avec toi en argumentant, alors oui, je suis obtus
Je suis dsol pour les personnes que j'aurais involontairement dnigres (mais je ne m'en rappelle pas).





> La dmocratie n'est PAS le gouvernement par le peuple.... C'est le gouvernment par des REPRESENTANTS du peuple... Et ces reprsentants, c'est bien pour a qu'on les ilt : pour faire des choses compliques  notre place, choses qui demandent des connaissances, du tact, et de voir l'ensemble des intrts,  court, moyen, et long terme, et des relations - amis, ennemis, entre deux.... Cela ne PEUT PAS tre un gouvernement "au feeling", " la libert", "au jour le jour"... Ca ce serait l'anarchie (au vrai sens du terme)...


Sur ce point, je suis totalement en dsaccord. Pour toi, la dmocratie, c'est la dlgation d'un pouvoir total, par un chque en blanc, par un vote tout les 5 ans entre 3 personnes ? Oui, ces personnes sont mieux places pour voir l'ensemble des intrts, les relations, etc C'est justement pour cela qu'il faut un contre-pouvoir, sinon on se retrouve, comme actuellement, avec en priorit la dfense d'intrts prives qui passent avant l'intrt gnral, vu qu'il n'y a personne pour s'y opposer. Il suffit de suivre les dbats  l'Assemble ou au Snat, et de constater les passages en force avec des arguments totalement irrecevables, ou par la feinte de ne pas comprendre les oppositions




> En tous cas , on ne peut discuter avec toi (et j'ai t voir ton site, et il est de la mme veine). Alors crois en ce que tu crois, tant mieux pour toi... Mais tu es aussi sectaire que les pires des sectaires que tu dnonces....Et cela ne m'intresse donc pas de discuter avec toi


L encore, si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec toi, tu considres que tu ne peux pas discuter ? On n'arrivera sans doute pas  tomber d'accord, a n'empche pas de donner son avis, de prfrence argument ;-)




> si je te suis, tout ceux qui ne sont pas pour la libert totale font partie d'un vaste complot


Tu me suis mal je pense je n'ai parl nulle part de libert totale. C'est toi qui la dfend, pour ceux qui gouvernent : la libert totale de faire ce qu'ils veulent sans jamais avoir  rendre de comptes, puisque c'est secret.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord, et pourtant je ne fais partie d'aucun groupe, et donc d'aucun complot, et c'est simplement mon cerveau qui rflchit..


Eh bien comme a, on est deux. Je ne fais partie d'aucun groupe non plus, d'aucun complot, et c'est simplement mon cerveau qui rflchit.




> Le problme n'est pas (ou en beaucoup plus faible partie) les mdias traditionnels qui se font l'cho de ce qui a t publi sur un site, mais bien de la publication par le site..


Wikileaks ne se fait l'cho que de ce qui a t publi par les journaux traditionnels (lemonde, etc), il n'a rien publi d'autre
La source, c'est le soldat qui a fournit les fuites. Wikileaks n'a fait que les transmettre aux mdias traditionnels, qui eux les analysent et les transmettent au public.




> Parce que, je ritre, la dmocratie n'est pas le gouvernement PAR le peuple.
> 
> Si c'tait le cas nous aurions la peine de mort en France (comme c'est la cas dans un cartain nombre d'taits amricians dont on se gausse, mais qui ont vot par rfrendum), l'avortement serait interdit, 30% des femmes soient mourraient soient seraient attientes de squelles graves suite  un avortement avec des aiguilles  tricoter tel que c'tait avant 1976, sans parler de tout un tas de trucs...


J'ai l'impression que tu confonds la transparence des choix faits par un gouvernement vis--vis de la population, et le gouvernement par la population elle-mme (qui est un autre dbat). Ici, tu dfends l'opacit d'un gouvernement vis--vis de la population (puisque c'est pour son bien).




> Mais le seul vrai domaine o la Libert est absolue est l'anarchie..


Pourquoi n'arrtes-tu pas de parler de libert absolue ? Un lment essentiel de la dmocratie et la sparation des pouvoirs : tous les pouvoirs ne peuvent pas tre donns  une seule entit, sinon cette entit aurait une "libert absolue" justement. Donner carte blanche  des gouvernements (quelqu'ils soient, de droite, de gauche, de n'importe o) en traitant de terroristes ceux qui mettent le nez dans "leurs affaires" (pour y dnoncer justement certaines dfenses d'intrts particuliers au dtriment de l'intrt gnral), a mne  une dictature (c'est ce qu'il se passe en ce moment-mme en Tunisie, o le prsident a tous les pouvoirs, pour dfendre ses intrts privs contre le peuple qu'il est cens reprsent).




> Toute autre forme implique un contrle , une restriction, volontaire ou non,  un moment donn...


L encore, pourquoi refuses-tu le contrle de ceux qui gouvernent ? Pourquoi auraient-ils une libert totale ? Parce qu'ils sont "responsables" ? Ce n'est pas suffisant !

PS: Dsol, certains points de mon message sont redondants avec la rponse de Marco46 ci-dessus.

----------


## Acropole

> C'est justement pour cela qu'il faut un contre-pouvoir, sinon on se retrouve, comme actuellement, avec en priorit la dfense d'intrts prives qui passent avant l'intrt gnral, vu qu'il n'y a personne pour s'y opposer. Il suffit de suivre les dbats  l'Assemble ou au Snat, et de constater les passages en force avec des arguments totalement irrecevables, ou par la feinte de ne pas comprendre les oppositions


Comme si les pro-piratage se souciaient de l'intrt gnral.
D'abord, l'intrt gnral n'existe pas. Il n'y a que des intrt particuliers. La globalisation gaucho monothiste pourrie la vie de l'humanit depuis trop longtemps.

En suite, le terme obtus s'applique exactement a ton dernier argument : "des arguments totalement irrecevables".
C'est la mode aujourd'hui (encore que c'tait pas forcment diffrent dans le temps) de dsigner comme totalement obsolte toute idologie ou thorie contraire. Le seul cas o c'est possible, c'est en science, et encore ce n'est pas toujours clair, mais en politique on appelle a de l'intgrisme.





> L encore, si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec toi, tu considres que tu ne peux pas discuter ? On n'arrivera sans doute pas  tomber d'accord, a n'empche pas de donner son avis, de prfrence argument ;-)


C'est bien le problme. La politique est aussi, et fortement, une affaire de consensus, c'est  dire de tomber d'accord malgr les divergence d'opinion.






> J'ai l'impression que tu confonds la transparence des choix faits par un gouvernement vis--vis de la population, et le gouvernement par la population elle-mme (qui est un autre dbat). Ici, tu dfends l'opacit d'un gouvernement vis--vis de la population (puisque c'est pour son bien).


H ouais, c'est pas cool quand certains prtendent oeuvrer pour le bien de tous sans tenir compte de leur avis. Ca me rappelle certains discours  ::roll:: 





> (pour y dnoncer justement certaines dfenses d'intrts particuliers au dtriment de l'intrt gnral), a mne  une dictature (c'est ce qu'il se passe en ce moment-mme en Tunisie, o le prsident a tous les pouvoirs, pour dfendre ses intrts privs contre le peuple qu'il est cens reprsent).


Je rappelle juste que plus d'un milliard de personnes vivent dans la dictature de l'intrt de tous depuis plus de 70 ans.

----------


## el_socio

> Comme si les pro-piratage se souciaient de l'intrt gnral.
> D'abord, l'intrt gnral n'existe pas. Il n'y a que des intrt particuliers. La globalisation gaucho monothiste pourrie la vie de l'humanit depuis trop longtemps.


Tout ceci est faux. Car:



> J'affirme peremptoirement que toute affirmation peremptoire est fausse


C'est de la logique pure.

Mais plus serieusement, te rend-tu compre, Acropole, que tu viens d'assener 4 ou 5 verites globales, sans arguments si meme le moindre debut de justification. Te rends-tu compte a quel point tes propos sont ridicules?
Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont faux (bien que, et c'est le sens de la premiere partie de mon message, je suis en droit de l'affirmer car il n'y a pas de demonstration: ce qui est affirme sans preuve peut etre infirme sans preuve), je dis juste qu'ils sont ridicules.
C'est comme si je disais, comme ca d'un coup sans justification, des choses du style:
"l'entraide est le seul et unique facteur de l'evolution" ou encore "l'altruisme est le dernier espoir de l'humanite"...
je ne sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Acropole

Tu veux des arguments ?
Staline, Pol Pot, Castro, Ceaucescu...
Votre bien de tous vous pouvez vous le garder.
A oui, tiens, je viens d'apprendre que Besancenau accueille dans les rangs du NPA un assassin d'action directe qui n'a toujours pas reni ses meurtres. Avec l'italienne protge par Mitterrand (dont je ne me souvient plus du nom) on est bien loin de la dmocratie parlementaire.
La gauche est tout aussi meurtrire que la droite et tout aussi hypocrite.
Parler du bien de tous avec du sang sur les mains, c'est dplac. Mais effectivement, en excutant tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, on finit par n'avoir que des gens d'accord...

Lintrt gnral n'existe pas tout simplement parce que si on demande  ne serait-ce qu'une faible population comme celle de la France on a autant de rponses diffrentes que de partis politiques + les courants internes, au minimum.
S'il y'avait un intrt gnral tout le monde serrait d'accord sur le sujet. Mais le nombre d'opinions politiques diverses sur ce qu'est le Bien montrent clairement qu'il n'en est rien.
La notion d'intrt gnral n'a t invente que pour mieux soumettre les foules et les orienter toutes dans la mme direction.

----------


## el_socio

Dans le fond je ne suis pas en desaccord avec toi. 
Mais si tu savais de quoi tu parle, tu saurais qu'il est absurde d'aborder ce sujet ici, sur ce forum, et dans cette discussion en particulier.

----------


## Acropole

> Dans le fond je ne suis pas en desaccord avec toi. 
> Mais si tu savais de quoi tu parle, tu saurais qu'il est absurde d'aborder ce sujet ici, sur ce forum, et dans cette discussion en particulier.


C'est toi qui parle du bien de tous. Tu aborde le sujet, assume le.
Les majors dfendent leur intrt personnel, les artistes dfendent leur intrt personnel, les pirates dfendent leur intrt personnel, les politiciens dfendent leur intrt personnels, et Wikileaks n'est qu'un acteur politique parmi d'autres qui dfend sa politique et son intrt personnel en cachant lui aussi certaines informations sur les cbles diplomatiques qu'il a reus.
La seule chose qui ferrait, _ventuellement_, l'intrt gnral, serait de dfendre son intrt personnel dans la limite de l'intrt personnel de chacun. C'est  dire ni le communisme dans lequel l'intrt gnral se fait au dtriment de l'intrt personnel, ni le capitalisme dans lequel l'intrt personnel se fait au dtriment de l'intrt d'autrui.
L'affaire Wikileaks est une imbroglio de luttes d'intrts privs dans lequel certains *se*  donnent le droit d'en attaquer d'autres qui ont t lus.
Qui a lu Wikileaks ? Qui reprsentent-ils rellement ? Comment peuvent-ils dfendre l'intrt gnral alors qu'ils n'ont absolument aucune lgitimit dmocratique ? Y'a-t-il plus de 50% de la population mondiale qui voterait pour eux ?
S'ils veulent faire bouger les choses, qu'ils se prsentent  des lections et qu'ils publient eux mme les cbles diplomatiques une fois au pouvoir, et *l et seulement l*, ils auront une certaine lgitimit pour faire des publications de document secrets,* a condition que ce soit les leurs* ou que ces documents dvoilent des crimes (ce qui est loin d'tre le cas de nombre de ces cbles).
Publier les penses d'autrui va  l'encontre du droit  la vie prive, et ceci mme dans le cadre du travail.
D'autant plus que ces cbles sont *des avis et non des preuves*.
Autant je ne vois rien  redire  la publication des vidos des crimes commis par les militaires amricains, comme on l'a dj vu, autant cette volont absolue de mettre  poil des diplomates sur la place publique a un arrire got d'inquisition et de voyeurisme.
Wikileaks, c'est le Loft politique international (la nuit,  prs des toilettes : jean-paul a dis a nourredine qu'il pensait que lucie avait un gros nez).

----------


## Marco46

> L'affaire Wikileaks est une imbroglio de luttes d'intrts privs dans lequel certains *se*  donnent le droit d'en attaquer d'autres qui ont t lus.
> Qui a lu Wikileaks ? Qui reprsentent-ils rellement ? Comment peuvent-ils dfendre l'intrt gnral alors qu'ils n'ont absolument aucune lgitimit dmocratique ? Y'a-t-il plus de 50% de la population mondiale qui voterait pour eux ?
> S'ils veulent faire bouger les choses, qu'ils se prsentent  des lections et qu'ils publient eux mme les cbles diplomatiques une fois au pouvoir, et *l et seulement l*, ils auront une certaine lgitimit pour faire des publications de document secrets,* a condition que ce soit les leurs* ou que ces documents dvoilent des crimes (ce qui est loin d'tre le cas de nombre de ces cbles).
> Publier les penses d'autrui va  l'encontre du droit  la vie prive, et ceci mme dans le cadre du travail.
> D'autant plus que ces cbles sont *des avis et non des preuves*.
> Autant je ne vois rien  redire  la publication des vidos des crimes commis par les militaires amricains, comme on l'a dj vu, autant cette volont absolue de mettre  poil des diplomates sur la place publique a un arrire got d'inquisition et de voyeurisme.
> Wikileaks, c'est le Loft politique international (la nuit,  prs des toilettes : jean-paul a dis a nourredine qu'il pensait que lucie avait un gros nez).


Tu as dj tenu cet argumentaire dans ce fil et je t'ai dj montr que tu avais tord.

1/ Ce que tu dis s'applique alors aussi aux journalistes. Donc dans ton beau systme il n'y a pas de journalisme.
2/ Publier les penses (mais les crits se ne sont pas les penses, rien que a dj a va pas dans ton argumentaire) d'une personne qui s'exprime en tant que reprsentant d'une entit publique (la nation) c'est du domaine public et pas priv.
Tu tiens le mme argumentaire que cette dput qui gueulait contre le site web qui publiait des infos sur l'attitude des dputs lorsqu'ils sont au sein de l'Assemble Nationale. C'est un truc de fou quand mme.
Comment pourrais-je savoir les positions politiques tenues  l'international par mon pays s'il m'est interdit de lire les communications faites par mes reprsentants ?

S'ils veulent faire des ngociations dans l'ombre qu'il utilisent les moyens appropris.

----------


## om

> Qui a lu Wikileaks ? Qui reprsentent-ils rellement ? Comment peuvent-ils dfendre l'intrt gnral alors qu'ils n'ont absolument aucune lgitimit dmocratique ? Y'a-t-il plus de 50% de la population mondiale qui voterait pour eux ?
> S'ils veulent faire bouger les choses, qu'ils se prsentent  des lections et qu'ils publient eux mme les cbles diplomatiques une fois au pouvoir, et *l et seulement l*, ils auront une certaine lgitimit pour faire des publications de document secrets,* a condition que ce soit les leurs* ou que ces documents dvoilent des crimes (ce qui est loin d'tre le cas de nombre de ces cbles).


Il n'y a pas besoin de lgitimit dmocratique pour publier des informations (encore heureux, sinon il faudrait lire des personnes pour chacun des journaux ?). D'ailleurs, comme beaucoup de rvlations, le fait que ces informations aient t obtenues de manire frauduleuse (pas par WikiLeaks, mais par le soldat qui les a envoys) ne remet pas en cause le droit de publication, quand celles-ci sont dintrt public lgitime.




> D'autant plus que ces cbles sont *des avis et non des preuves*.


Avis qui ne sont pas dmentis.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Publier les penses (mais les crits se ne sont pas les penses, rien que a dj a va pas dans ton argumentaire) d'une personne qui s'exprime en tant que reprsentant d'une entit publique (la nation) c'est du domaine public et pas priv.


Ah mais l, je ne suis pas forcment d'accord. L'ambassadeur est un rouage de la machine; pour moi la diffusion des cbles diplomatiques devrait se borner aux pays d'origine desdits diplomates (en clair, les cbles amricains rvls dans la presse amricaine, les cbles franais dans la presse  franaise, etc.)

Ainsi, la responsabilit face au peuple est assure, mais la circulation, bien qu'effectivement la mme, est officiellement moins flagrante.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, d'intermdiaire. Tu es mal inform.


Ah bon ??

Je te cite toi-mme 2 phrases plus loin :





> C'est l'inverse, dans le cas des cbles, *Wikileaks a fourni l'information brute aux 5 journaux*, qui ont dcortiqus analyss tris, et au fur  mesure de la publication d'articles dans leurs quotidiens Wikileaks publie sur son site les cbles concerns *et corrigs* par les journalistes.


C'est bien a qu'on appelle une source, non ???





> Mais qu'ils les prennent sans qu'on soit inform des tenants et des aboutissants je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Nous leur donnons un mandat d'action, pas un blanc seing pour faire ce qu'ils veulent. Le seul moyen de contrler le respect de ce mandat c'est d'avoir accs  l'information. A *toute* l'information.


Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne les choses qui NOUS engage : les dpenses budgtaires, les traits (rels) avec tel ou tel pays, les dcisions d'intervention militaires ou non, etc etc..

Mais JE SUIS TOTALEMENT CONTRE sur l'information (et toute l'information) sur les MOYENS pour arriver  ces choses..

Tu veux la publication de l'ensemble des runions d'Etat-Major, des Ministres, des interventions quand les ambassadeurs prsentent leurs lettres de crance, etc etc ??? (et, bien entendu, de tous les pays du Monde bnficiant d'une dmocratie, les autres, dirigs par des dictateurs de tout poil, se feront une joie d'exploiter cette mine d'information our les revendre au plus intress, ou dclencher une petite attaque-clair (_tiens, tel ambassadeur a dit que, "vu que le temps tait calme, on diminuait les mesures de scurit"_ ).





> L encore, tu confonds prise de dcisions et information sur la prise de dcision.
> Les dputs votent l'abolition de la peine de mort mais les franais savent pourquoi et votent en consquence aux prochaines lections.


C'est bizarre, mais alors qu'un rfrendum aurait continu la peine d emort, les lections suivantes ont gard en place le gouvernement qui l'avait aboli...








> Nous sommes tous gaux en droits, j'ai le droit de tout savoir sur la vie publique au mme titre que n'importe quel citoyen.
> *Qu'une ngociation secrte avec des terroristes par exemple ne soit pas rendue publique en temps rel tout le monde peut comprendre*, qu'elle ne le soit jamais en est une autre.
> Encore une fois, il y a une diffrence entre participer aux dcisions, et tre inform des raisons de la prise de dcision. C'est sur le deuxime point que j'estime avoir droit  toutes les informations.


Ah ? Tu es au courant de l'ensemble des lments pris pour une prise de dcision dans ta bote ? De l'ensemble des discussions qu'a eu le gars du marketing, le PDG, etc etc ??

Chapeau bas...

En quoi le fait que ce soit une "entreprise publique" change ??

Cette "entreprise publique" est cense agir pour notre intrt (_la vraie entreprise est cense vendre son produit pour que nous ayons un salaire_), et les manires de fonctionner aux diffrents niveaux ne sont d'aucune manire le souci des salaris, sauf si il y a vidence de malfaon (_un directeur du marketing qui ne vend rien, un Directeur financier qui truque les comptes, un PDG qui se saoule, etc etc_)... Que les PDG de 2 boites associes aillent faire un tennis ensemble, et qu'au dessus d'un verre cela l o ils mettent au point les modalits, on s'en fout... C'est quand ils prsentent l'accord au CE que cela devient intressant...

Et c'est strictement la mme chose dans le domaine diplomatique... Que tel ou tel ambassadeur fasse une remarque sur tel ou tel dirigeant, qu'il ngocie la libration des otges en allant discuter au fond d'une bote  putes ou dans un restaurant 5 toiles, on s'en tamponne si a marche... C'est quand a marche pas qu'on posera des questions et qu'on attend les rponses....



PS: petit apart pas si loign que a du sujet.. Il y a une 20aine d'annes, j'tais copain avec le reprsentant Amriques et Europe du Sud d'un grand groupe franais vendant des racteurs d'avion (_nom commenant par S et finissant par A, avec un C au milieu_).. Et il racontait que, par exemple, au Brsil, en visite pour 3 jours avec les Chefs d'Etat major, le Ministre de la Dfense, etc, pendant la journe rien ne se passait de concret.. Puis, le soir, ils allaient en bote... Et, vers 3h du matin, l on parlait businness (et quelques dizaines de milliers d'emplois en France, et quelques centaines de millions d'euros)... A quoi a t'avance de savoir a ?? Moi c'est parce que je le connaissais et qu'on tait copains, et que je lui demandais comment s'tait pass son voyage...  Maintenant, pour lui, l'essentiel tait qu'aprs 8 voyages comme a dans l'anne, le Bsil finissait par acheter 80 racteurs.... Et c'tait galement tout ce qui intressait les actionnaires (dont l'Etat), et le contribuable, qui voyait un retour sur investissements : ses impts servaient effectivement  promouvoir l'ndustrie franaise et assurer la prennit de 50 000  emplois...  Que ce gars-l trouve que la secrtaire du Ministre brsilien avait une mauvaise influence sur son patron, ou que le Chef d'Etat Major tait un gars qui tait attir par les trucs amricains, tout le monde s'en fout...









> La loi Hadopi en elle-mme est la loi franaise. Mais elle fait partie d'une politique mondiale de dfense d'un modle particulier de la proprit intellectuelle


Encore une fois, les problmes n'ont rien  voir : en Amrique du Nord, il n'existe qu'une organisation, qui est un SYNDICAT (United Artists), qui peut (ou non) tenter de faire respecter le droit d'auteur... Sinon tout n'est que procs...


Il n'y a strictement rien dans la loi anglo-saxone prvu pour les droits d'auteur...

Alors je rpte : comparons ce qui est comparable...






> Si "obtus n'coutant rien" signifie ne pas tre d'accord avec toi en argumentant, alors oui, je suis obtus
> Je suis dsol pour les personnes que j'aurais involontairement dnigres (mais je ne m'en rappelle pas).


Obtus quand, comme le prcise ton lien, on assimile toute remise en cause de la Libet Absolue sur le net  "une haine"... et un grand complot contre la Libert...







> Wikileaks ne se fait l'cho que de ce qui a t publi par les journaux traditionnels (lemonde, etc), il n'a rien publi d'autre
> La source, c'est le soldat qui a fournit les fuites. Wikileaks n'a fait que les transmettre aux mdias traditionnels, qui eux les analysent et les transmettent au public.


Tu te contredis toi-mme : la premire phrase indiquerait que Wikileaks n'aurait publi que ce qui avait dj t publi par lemonde etc, ..

Ce qui et faux, puique a s'est pass en sens inverse..

En ce qui concerne la source, oui c'est bien le soldat.. Mais d'une part c'est parce que Wikileaks avait t cre pour ce genre de choses (_d'ailleurs, tant sous le gouvernment d'Obama et avec les efforts des ultra-conservateurs pour le dstabiliser, a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'ils soient un peu derrire_), et d'autre part c'est bien Wikileaks qui l'a rendu publique...






> 2/ Publier les penses (mais les crits se ne sont pas les penses, rien que a dj a va pas dans ton argumentaire) d'une personne qui s'exprime en tant que reprsentant d'une entit publique (la nation) c'est du domaine public et pas priv.


C'est bizarre, mais la constituion ne garantit-elle pas les croyances et penses de chacun ?

Est-ce diffrent quand il s'agit des diplomates ? Ce n'est pas inscrit... Ils seraient des citoyens diffrents ??


En l'occurence, ton argument tombe, car ils ne s'expriment PAS PUBLIQUEMENT en tant que reprsentant d'une entit publique, ils s'epxriment de MANIERE PRIVEE entre eux et leur chef..





> Il n'y a pas besoin de lgitimit dmocratique pour publier des informations (encore heureux, sinon il faudrait lire des personnes pour chacun des journaux ?). D'ailleurs, comme beaucoup de rvlations, le fait que ces informations aient t obtenues de manire frauduleuse (pas par WikiLeaks, mais par le soldat qui les a envoys) ne remet pas en cause le droit de publication, quand celles-ci sont dintrt public lgitime.



Je signale  tous qu'il y a un document, publi rgulirement par le Minsitre des Affaires Etrangres, qui s'appelle "_Le Livre Jaune de la diplomatie Franaise_", et qui contient l'ensemble des courriers officiels entre les ambassadeurs et le gouvernement franais, tous les ans.. La publication est simplement dcale dans le temps, mais l'information est PUBLIQUE.... 

Vous semblez tous oublier ceci...


De la mme manire qu'aux US... Ce n'est pas du temps rel, mais c'est l'ensemble de ce qui est fait par la diplomatie...


Alors j'avoue que le seul problme li  Wikileaks est que justement, ce ne sont pas les prises de positions officielles mais  les "petits secrets" qui permettent aux rouages de tourner et  chaque pays de se tenir  peu prs  la politique qui a t dcide par son gouvernement..

Je ne dfend donc pas l'opacit des gouvernements, je dfends simplement le fait que la diplomatie qui intresse les Franais est les rsultats, pas le fait que un tel tait bourr  telle rception ou que on pourrait exploiter la faiblesse d'un tel pour la Mditerrane ou les beaux bateaux...

----------


## om

Le gouvernement franais veut faire partir WikiLeaks de son territoire, mais accepte d'y accueillir Ben Ali.  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Ah bon ??
> 
> Je te cite toi-mme 2 phrases plus loin :


C'est pas Wikileaks qui est all voler les donnes c'est a priori un soldat de l'arme US. La source c'est lui. Wikileaks ne sert que d'intermdiaire entre les journaux et la source.

Je rponds  a mais ta rplique est ridicule.




> Mais JE SUIS TOTALEMENT CONTRE sur l'information (et toute l'information) sur les MOYENS pour arriver  ces choses..
> 
> Tu veux la publication de l'ensemble des runions d'Etat-Major, des Ministres, des interventions quand les ambassadeurs prsentent leurs lettres de crance, etc etc ??? (et, bien entendu, de tous les pays du Monde bnficiant d'une dmocratie, les autres, dirigs par des dictateurs de tout poil, se feront une joie d'exploiter cette mine d'information our les revendre au plus intress, ou dclencher une petite attaque-clair (tiens, tel ambassadeur a dit que, "vu que le temps tait calme, on diminuait les mesures de scurit" ).


La fin ne justifie pas les moyens.

Si pour obtenir un contrat (mmh des Frgates par exemple ?) l'tat verse son argent (notre argent) en pots de vin j'aimerai bien le savoir.
Pas toi ?

Aprs il y a toujours l'outil du secret dfense. A condition qu'il soit utilis avec parcimonie et limit dans le temps.




> C'est bizarre, mais alors qu'un rfrendum aurait continu la peine d emort, les lections suivantes ont gard en place le gouvernement qui l'avait aboli...


C'est tout le problme de la dmocratie en l'tat actuel. On vote pour un groupe qui va appliquer un ensemble de propositions.
Il faut donc peser le pour et le contre de l'ensemble.

En quoi a change ce que je disais sur l'acte de dcision et les informations lies  la prise de dcision par les reprsentants ?




> Ah ? Tu es au courant de l'ensemble des lments pris pour une prise de dcision dans ta bote ? De l'ensemble des discussions qu'a eu le gars du marketing, le PDG, etc etc ??
> 
> Chapeau bas...


Non, parce que ce n'est (malheureusement) pas une dmocratie.




> En quoi le fait que ce soit une "entreprise publique" change ??
> 
> [...]


Parce que a n'a rien  voir.

Une entreprise prive existe pour faire gagner le plus de pognon possible  ses propritaires.
Une entreprise publique existe pour rendre un service  la population.

C'est pas la mme logique, c'est pas la mme dmarche.

Merci pour l'anecdote, qui est intressante. Oui c'est utile de savoir ce genre de choses. Par exemple que les 3 jours pays aux frais de l'tat ( notre frais donc) ne servent  rien et ne sont l que pour amuser la galerie. Qu'ils aillent direct aux putes si c'est comme a et qu'ils cessent de bouffer notre pognon.




> C'est bizarre, mais la constituion ne garantit-elle pas les croyances et penses de chacun ?
> 
> Est-ce diffrent quand il s'agit des diplomates ? Ce n'est pas inscrit... Ils seraient des citoyens diffrents ??
> 
> 
> En l'occurence, ton argument tombe, car ils ne s'expriment PAS PUBLIQUEMENT en tant que reprsentant d'une entit publique, ils s'epxriment de MANIERE PRIVEE entre eux et leur chef..


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ils s'expriment en tant que diplomates de la nation franaise, pas en tant que Robert Duchmoul personne prive.
S'ils veulent tailler des costards  leurs homologues d'autres nations qu'ils le fassent avec des moyens privs. Pas avec l'argent et les moyens publics.

----------


## Acropole

> Le gouvernement franais veut faire partir WikiLeaks de son territoire, mais accepte d'y accueillir Ben Ali.


Je comprend pas que a t'tonne.

----------


## grafikm_fr

Oulaaa, il s'en passe des trucs ici  ::mouarf:: 




> T'as lu tout a en 15 minutes ?
> T'es un rapide toi ...


Bah oui j'ai l'habitude de lire (et des trucs un peu plus compliqus que ce genre de... hum... crations  ::roll::  )






> [*]Secondo, a me rappelle l'an dernier quand oser douter des causes du Rchauffement Climatique te faisait traiter de ngationiste.. Alors je suis intolrant avec les intolrants, avec lesquels visiblement il est impossible de discuter....


Ah oui, mythique ce truc-l. Marco46 vs les lois de physique, bien sr ce sont ces derniers qui ont tort...  ::mouarf:: 





> [*]Tertio, quand je vois mettre sur le mme plan le dbat sur WikiLeaks et le dbat sur Hadopi, ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.... car tmoignant d'une stupidit (ou d'une naivet) tellement giganteque qu'il est inutile de vouloir discuter..


Le mot correct est effectivement navet. Car tous ces "militants"  250 sont des brles en sociologie et par la mme occasion en histoire. Alors forcment, on leur met vite fait un dogme dans le cerveau, en occurrence celui de la "libert d'expression" et de la "dmocratie" et c'est parti pour diffuser le point de vue qui est mme pas le leur. Parce que forcment, ouvrir un bouquin pour savoir ce que veut dire le "dmos" dans "dmocratie" et en quoi il est diffrent de l'"okhlos", c'est trop dur pour un gars moyen...  ::roll:: 




> Parce qu'il y a Internet dans la boucle. Les politiques :
> 1/ Comprennent mal Internet.
> 2/ Ils comprennent bien qu'ils ne le contrlent pas.
> 3/ a les emmerdes.


Et si tu avais un gars inconnu et incontrlable qui se baladait avec une arme dans ton jardin, ca te ferait quel effet. Ben un truc qui permet d'enfreindre les lois plus ou moins avec impunit, a a le mme effet sur tout personne normalement constitue.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le gouvernement franais veut faire partir WikiLeaks de son territoire, mais accepte d'y accueillir Ben Ali.


Il n'a pas accept finalement, faut pas dire "et merde" avant qu'un truc se produise vraiment  ::mouarf:: 

Mais sinon, on va malheureusement avoir un trs beau cas d'cole en Tunisie dans les mois qui suivent. Encore un pays qui s'imagine qu'en instituant la "dmocratie", il va faire un bond en avant gigantesque. La dsillusion va tre trs cruelle. Dommage, c'est un beau pays.  ::cry:: 




> Wikileaks ne sert que d'intermdiaire entre les journaux et la source.


Oui, mais a s'appelle complicit et recel avec toutes les consquences que a a.

----------


## Acropole

> Oulaaa, il s'en passe des trucs ici


C'est pour a qu'on vient  ::ccool:: 




> Il n'a pas accept finalement, faut pas dire "et merde" avant qu'un truc se produise vraiment


Et merde, on va pas pouvoir critiquer Sarkozy  :;): 
Ha si, il refuse encore un migr, le salop, en plus un gars qui risque des emmerdes dans son pays.




> Mais sinon, on va malheureusement avoir un trs beau cas d'cole en Tunisie dans les mois qui suivent. Encore un pays qui s'imagine qu'en instituant la "dmocratie", il va faire un bond en avant gigantesque. La dsillusion va tre trs cruelle. Dommage, c'est un beau pays.


Les biens pensants vont gueuler pendant quelques mois, puis quand ils vont voir le merdier qu'ils auront soutenu corps et me il regarderont ailleurs en sifflotant.  ::whistle::  "C'est pas nous, c'est les autres".

En tous cas, le dpart de Ben Ali a m'a sci. J'ai pas compris.
Le type rgne en matre pendant 23 ans, trafique les lections, fait tirer sur la foule et, hop, il laisse tomber. Dictateur du 21me sicle ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les biens pensants vont gueuler pendant quelques mois, puis quand ils vont voir le merdier qu'ils auront soutenu corps et me il regarderont ailleurs en sifflotant.  "C'est pas nous, c'est les autres".


Et c'est pas des exemples tout rcents qui manquent pourtant  ::roll:: 
Mais l'homme n'est pas un modle prvu avec un module d'apprentissage malheureusement (il devait tre en option chez le concessionnaire  ::aie:: ) alors il continue de marcher sur les mmes rteaux depuis 5000 ans.  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas Wikileaks qui est all voler les donnes c'est a priori un soldat de l'arme US. La source c'est lui. Wikileaks ne sert que d'intermdiaire entre les journaux et la source.
> 
> Je rponds  a mais ta rplique est ridicule.


Ah bon ?

Toute la discussion est sur la _diffusion_ par Wikileaks, pas sur le soldat qui a envoy  Wikileaks : a, c'est le problme de l'arme US. 

Encore une fois comme pour le Canard Enchain : il y a des fuites, dans les mnistres, dans diverses instances ou organisations... et le Canard reoit des milliers d'infos.. MAIS il filtre, et fait enquter, et ne publie pas purement une lettre, dans n'importe quel contexte sur n'importe quel sujet, et en particulier pratiquement jamais sur un truc diplomatique, sauf lorsque cela a t dit dans une petite sauterie  l'ambassade ou ailleurs, en public..

Il ne se sert de documents que pour APPUYER une enqute, pas pour REMPLACER une enqute... 

Et encore une fois, les documents sont choisis, cibls, et ne sont qu'une poigne : regarde un an de Canard, et fais le compte des lettres diplomatiques... 





> La fin ne justifie pas les moyens.
> 
> Si pour obtenir un contrat (mmh des Frgates par exemple ?) l'tat verse son argent (notre argent) en pots de vin j'aimerai bien le savoir.
> Pas toi ?


 ::mouarf:: 

Si, mais a ne se sait pas par ces voies-l... Tu crois que a s'crit dans des courriers diplomatiques ???? Si oui, tu es vraiment naif...


Le problme pos par la publication par WikiLeaks n'est pas sur le FONCTIONNEMENT des contrats, mais sur les changes de courrier DIPLOMATIQUES entre des ambassadeurs et leurs pays... le courrier interne, les notes envoyes par chaque ambassadeur sur les gens, l'tat du pays, des lections, etc... 

Tu veux f.utre la merde partout ? tu publies l'ensemble des courriers diplomatiques pendant l'lection d'Obama, entre les incertitudes, et le fait que CHAQUE pays doit tre prt,  l'INSTANT o les rsultats sont dclars,  ragir dans son intrt, QUEL QUE SOIT le rsultat de l'lection, QUELLE QUE SOIT la personne lue...

Et donc, l'enemble des scnarios, des personnes-contacts, des leviers possibles sont lists, avec des pour et des contre, et des possibilits (ou non) d'approche personnelle, d'approche via un autre tat, etc etc...

C'est a que contiennent les courriers diplomatiques.... (_d'o les remarques sur la personalit de Sarko dans les courriers US_)

Quand il y a eu la Guerre d'Irak, tu crois que a aurait fait bien dans le dcor que tous les courriers de l'ambassadeur de France  Washington soient publis, avant que Villepin ne fasse son discours  l'ONU ???

Regardez un peu le monde en face , et arrtez de vivre dans un monde de bisounours.....






> Merci pour l'anecdote, qui est intressante. Oui c'est utile de savoir ce genre de choses. Par exemple que les 3 jours pays aux frais de l'tat ( notre frais donc) ne servent  rien et ne sont l que pour amuser la galerie. Qu'ils aillent direct aux putes si c'est comme a et qu'ils cessent de bouffer notre pognon.


 ::mouarf:: 

Ils bouffent 3 jours de salaire, et te rapportent 3 ans de boulot de 50 000 personnes.. C'est pas rentable ??? a sert  rien ???

Je ne sais pas dans quel monde tu vis, mais pas dans un monde o les ouvriers ont besoin de travailler et les usines de tourner...







> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ils s'expriment en tant que diplomates de la nation franaise, pas en tant que Robert Duchmoul personne prive.
> S'ils veulent tailler des costards  leurs homologues d'autres nations qu'ils le fassent avec des moyens privs. Pas avec l'argent et les moyens publics.


Voir plus haut...

Il n'est pas question de "tailler des costards"..

Il est question de savoir qui sont les gens, comment ils pensent, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ou ne pas faire pour faire avancer les intrts de ton pays, ou viter des problmes...

Et ce n'et pas pour rien que a s'appelle la DIPLOMATIE , et qu'on dit de quelqu'un qui a du tact que c'est un BON DIPLOMATE...


La diplomatie est l'art de dre "_m.rde_" ou "_j'exige_" ou "_je m'en fous_" avec des termes qui n'autorisent qu'une ngociation.. Ce qui en fait un langage que tu jugeras sans doute ennuyeiux et hypocrite, mais qui atteint parfaitement son but... (_la meilleure preuve est que le fait pour Sarko d'avoir utilis le mot "racaille" lui colle  la peau, alors que Chevnement, ministre de Jospin, avait utilis un terme quivalent, et qu'on ne lui a pas retenu..._).

Autoriser donc un art de la joute oratoire ou crite a tre zapp par une expression directe est absurde, d'autant plus qi'il ne vise pas le mme interlocuteur, mais que si il est publi il sera lu par l'autre interlocuteur  qui ce n'tait pas destin...


Tu regrettes que les relations entre tats soient bases l-dessus ????

Mais il en va de mme de toutes les relations , en tous cas commerciales... Quand tu vas ou souk (_au vrai, dans les pays o c'est la culture_), le marchandage comprend une part d'hypocrisie et de non-dit..

Tu veux tout dire ?  Tu seras au mieux trait de pv touriste, au pire d'abruti... qu'on va pouvoir entuber plein pot..

Tu rves d'un monde meilleur, sans hypocrisie ??

Moi aussi, et tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est un rve, ce n'est pas le monde o nous vivons...

Dans notre monde, il y a des intrts, des armes, des guerres, des faiblesses... Et ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui : quand Jean-Rosny Ain a crit _La Guerre du Feu_, il dcrit la mme chose : un clan pie et vole  l'autre la richesse qu'est le feu...


Alors si encore l'anglisme n'tait pas dangereux... Mais il EST dangereux...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En tous cas, le dpart de Ben Ali a m'a sci. J'ai pas compris.
> Le type rgne en matre pendant 23 ans, trafique les lections, fait tirer sur la foule et, hop, il laisse tomber. Dictateur du 21me sicle ?


On verra dans les semaines/mois qui suivent qui a tir les ficelles, si c'est une passation dguise ou dstabilisation programme de l'extrieur.

----------


## Marco46

@Souviron34

a serait bien de connaitre les faits avant de donner un point de vue.

*Wikileaks n'a pas publi les cbles diplomatiques tels quels.* Cette organisation n'a publi que les cbles *retravaills* par les journalistes des 5 quotidiens choisis.

Et ce prcisment pour les raisons que tu invoques.




> Ah oui, mythique ce truc-l. Marco46 vs les lois de physique, bien sr ce sont ces derniers qui ont tort...


Ah ben tiens mais LOL.

Parce que toi, le super gnie, le plus grand gnie que la terre ait jamais pu porter, qui balaye d'un revers de la main le travail de milliers de scientifiques c'est pas mythique peut tre ?

Ri-di-cule.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> *Wikileaks n'a pas publi les cbles diplomatiques tels quels.*


Non, mais ils ont fait ca avec le log afghan par exemple. Ca a fait moins de bruit, mais c'est arriv.




> Cette organisation n'a publi que les cbles *retravaills* par les journalistes des 5 quotidiens choisis.


Peu importe. Wikileaks a obtenu des documents vols et les a transmis a des mdias pour traitement. En droit a en fait des complices, avec toutes les consquences que a entraine, le reste, c'est du dtail.




> Ah ben tiens mais LOL.


Tiens, tu as t  l'cole de notre clbre trolleur Hadopi qui mettait des LOL  chaque phrase et qui savait pas que la DAVDSI tait une loi europenne?  ::roll::  Je te le recommande pas, le diplme est pas super cot sur le march du travail  ::mouarf:: 




> Ri-di-cule.


Met encore plus de traits d'union, a rend ton discours plus crdible... ou pas d'ailleurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> a serait bien de connaitre les faits avant de donner un point de vue.
> 
> *Wikileaks n'a pas publi les cbles diplomatiques tels quels.* Cette organisation n'a publi que les cbles *retravaills* par les journalistes des 5 quotidiens choisis.
> 
> Et ce prcisment pour les raisons que tu invoques.


 ::mouarf:: 

Ce sereait bien de se renseigner sur les faits avant de donner un point de vue  ::P: 

Ton site prfr _rue89_ le dit lui-mme :

http://www.rue89.com/2010/10/23/wiki...e-dirak-172818




> Comme lors de la premire srie de rvlations, concernant en particulier le double jeu pakistanais dans la guerre d'Afghanistan, _WikiLeaks a associ des mdias de plusieurs pays afin, comme l'expliquent ses responsables, de  maximiser l'impact ._ 
> 
> De mme, *le site de Julian Assange a choisi de diffuser ces rvlations  quelques jours des lections amricaines de la mi-mandat. Il a expliqu sur la chane Al-Jazeera, cite par le site Owni.fr qui a ralis un interface de visualisation pour WikiLeaks :* 
> 
>  En termes de timing, *il est sage de divulguer les fichiers maintenant, quand ils peuvent avoir un grand impact.* 
> 
> 
> Voici comment la chane panarabe Al-Jazeera, qui a eu accs aux documents, a fait vendredi la promotion de  la plus grande fuite de documents militaires secrets .


C'est pas avec un but politique, tout a ??

C'est juste pour "la libert d'information" ??



Bizarre que ce soit par le biais 'Al Jazeera, non ?Bizarre que ce soit juste avant les lections de mi-mandat d'Obama, non ?Bizarre que ce soit "_pour avoir le plus grand impact_" , et pas pour "_l'information du contribuable amricain_", non ?


Alors vous me faites franchement rigoler : des mecs qui se proclament de gauche et tapent sur tout ce qui bouge et accusent tout le monde d'tre anti-libert, pro-capitalistes, etc, et qui soutiennent un mec dans une opration de dstabilisation d'un Prsident Dmocrate noir aux US...  ::mouarf::  une vraie farce.... de manipulation...

Qui a rat, d'ailleurs, la cote de popularit d'Obama tant en train de remonter... Mais le mal est fait, Obama n'a plus la majorit dans ses chambres, et sa fameuse rforme sur la Sant va passer  la trappe des Conservateurs...

Ce dont vous vous plaindrez lors de futurs changes et discussions  propos des US...


D'ailleurs, le discours sur "_il faut la libert"_,et _" l'Etat nous ment et fait des choses dont on n'a pas besoin, dpense nos sous, etc_", c'est trs exactement le discours des no-cons, des ultra-libraux... 


Alors que par exemple des journaux comme le Washington Post sont tout  fait  mme de pblier quelque chose qui embte le gouvernement, et mme plus...




D'autre part, contrairement  ce que tu dis, il n'y avait pas que des trucs innoffensifs :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange




> Release of US diplomatic cables
> Main article: United States diplomatic cables leak
> On 28 November 2010, WikiLeaks began releasing some of the 251,000 American diplomatic cables in their possession, of which over 53 percent are listed as unclassified, *40* percent are "_Confidential_" and just over *six* percent are classified "_Secret_".


40% de "Confidentiel" sur 251 000 = *100 000 documents*
6% de "Secret" sur 251 000 = *19 000 documents..*.


Pas tout  fait ngligeable, si ??

----------


## Marco46

Ce que tu fais s'appelle de la dsinformation.

Le premier lien que tu donnes ne parle pas des cbles diplomatiques de la dernire "affaire" Wikileaks. Il s'agit des rapports d'incidents de l'arme US. C'est marqu trs clairement dans le papier de Rue89.

Quelques extraits donns par Rue89 :




> [] les 400 000 rapports jettent un regard nouveau sur le lourd tribut que les populations civiles ont pay  la guerre. Les cadavres de milliers de femmes et d'hommes, victimes d'excutions sommaires, ont t dcouverts par les soldats amricains.
> 
>     Ces mmes soldats ont tu au moins six cent civils en six ans aux check points, ou en ouvrant le feu sur des vhicules pris pour une menace. Un nombre indtermin, et minimis dans les rapports, d'Irakiens ont t les victimes collatrales des frappes ariennes contre les insurgs .





> Les documents de l'arme amricaine recensent au moins six prisonniers morts dans les geles irakiennes et la plupart dans les dernires annes.
> 
>     Dans un de ces documents, l'arme amricaine suspecte les forces irakiennes d'avoir coup les doigts d'un dtenu puis d'avoir brul son corps  l'acide.
> 
>     Des centaines de rapports compilent des cas de coups, de brlures, de coups de fouet. Apparemment, dans la plupart des cas, l'arme amricaine semble avoir abandonn toute investigation, laissant cette charge aux autorits irakiennes.


Tu m'expliques un peu en quoi a mets en danger la scurit et les relations diplomatiques ?

Ah pardon l'arme US pratique la torture et tire sur tout ce qui bouge, hommes, femmes et enfants et couvre les exactions de l'arme Irakienne *qu'ils* ont mis sur pied. Oui c'est problmatique pour la diplomatie US, alors il ne faut rien dire. Qu'ils torturent et tuent en toute impunit c'est mieux comme a ...

Pour l'affaire des cbles, je maintiens que Wikileaks n'a rien publi qui n'tait pas pass au pralable dans les mains des journalistes.

Et d'ailleurs le lien Wikipedia que tu donnes dit exactement la mme chose que moi. Si tu avais lu 2 lignes plus loin tu l'aurais vu :




> As of 11 December 2010 only 1295 cables have been released, or 0.5 percent of the total.


Une des 2 sources de cette information explique je quote :




> What was vital here was to have Time state clearly that *the claim of "indiscriminate" dumping of cables is factually false* -- not merely that Assange disputes it.


Difficile de discuter dans ces conditions ...

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que tu fais s'appelle de la dsinformation.


Ah bon ??

Ce n'est pas tir du mme papier, ce que j'ai cit ???


Si faire de la dsinformation c'est citer les parties qui ne vous conviennent pas, alors je ne fais pas de la dsinformation mais de l'information plus complte...






> Et d'ailleurs le lien Wikipedia que tu donnes dit exactement la mme chose que moi. Si tu avais lu 2 lignes plus loin tu l'aurais vu :
> 
> 
> Une des 2 sources de cette information explique je quote :
> 
> 
> Difficile de discuter dans ces conditions ...


En quui a remet en cause le fait que parmi ces cables il y en avait de secrets et de confidentiels ???

J'avoue tre perdu dans ton raisonnement....

----------


## Marco46

Les 400K de rapports et les cbles sont 2 choses diffrentes.

Wikileaks n'a pas publi les cbles autres que ceux revus et expurgs des informations problmatiques par les journaux.




> Si faire de la dsinformation c'est citer les parties qui ne vous conviennent pas, alors je ne fais pas de la dsinformation mais de l'information plus complte...


En l'occurrence tu cres de la confusion.

----------


## zaventem

> En l'occurrence tu cres de la confusion.


Parce que donner d'autres infos que la pense mainstream c'est devenu "crer de la confusion". 
Penses-tu que les gens ne sont pas assez intelligents pour rflchir par eux-mme, peser le pour et le contre des informations en leur possession et se forger leur opinion personnelle?

Je trouve par ailleurs excessivement cocasse que quelqu'un qui dfend envers et contre tout Wikileaks "parce qu'on a le droit de tout savoir" refuse que l'on fournisse des informations qui ne vont pas dans ton sens. M'enfin, de ta part, cela ne m'tonne pas.

----------


## souviron34

*@om
@Marco46* :

je vais tenter d'expliciter plus le pourquoi de ma position..

Pour cela, je vais prendre une analogie... L'nergie atomique..


Tout comme Internet, c'est juste une dcouverte scientifique, sans bons et mauvais cts.. C'est donc un outil de plus pour l'Humain..


Mais, comme toute chose lie  l'Homme, elle peut tre utilise pour le bien, pour le mal, ou pour quelque chose entre les deux...

On peut citer :

la radiothrapie (_bien_)tout un tas d'applications amliorant notre vie (_bien_)l'lectricit (_bien, avec des mauvais cts_)l'arme atomique (_mal, quoique certains peuvent arguer du fameux "quilibre de la terreur", qui nous a vit une Guerre Mondiale en 1963, et une autre en 1981_)


Dans ce cadre, bien entendu les utilisations militaires ont finies par tre contrles (_Agence Internationale de l'Energie Atomique_), pour contrler les usines d'enrichissements d'Uranium)..

_MAIS mme les applications excellentes pour l'humain sont galement contrles_ : dans un hpital, le lieu o sont stockes les doses radioactives possde un accs restreint, avec codes, listes d'accs, log des entres/sorties, contrle dosimtrique avant et aprs pour tout utilisateur, etc etc...


PARCE QUE cela peut tre trs dangereux, et que il peut y avoir quelq'un de mal intentionn MEME DANS UN HOPITAL....


Pour moi (_et pour tous les "politiques" dont vous vous gaussez et que vous trouvez ringards_) Internet c'est la mme chose..

Internet n'est qu'un vecteur, de la mme manire que la domestication de l'atome n'est qu'un outil physique.

L'information n'est JAMAIS neutre... Et les drives existent pour l'information comme pour le reste : propagation de rumeurs, dsinformation, propagande... L'Histoire est remplie de manipulation de l'information...



Donc, mme pour une utilisation "pacifique" et "bienfaisante" pour la socit (_avec le parallle avec l'nergie atomique_), il faut encadrer son usage afin de n'avoir QUE les effets bnfiques et tenter d'liminer au maximum tout risque de mauvaise utilisation...

Le "droit  l'information" n'est pas absolu...

Il pourrait l'tre si on tait garanti que l'information est "parfaite"..


Mais, comme le dmontre l'extrait que j'ai cit plus haut, il y a presque toujours des arrires-penses et des possibilits de manipulation et d'orientation quand on livre "une" information parcellaire...





Donc, Internet en tant que tel n'est ni bien ni mal.. C'est une dcouverte scientifique.. Il ne peut donc y avoir de "haine" envers un outil... Mais pas non plus de "dification"..

Il peut y avaoir un bon usage, ou un mauvais usage, ou entre les deux..


Et pour dterminer ce  qui est un "bon", un "mauvais", ou un "entre les deux" usage, il faut des points de repre, de mesure, de contrle, comme dans la socit civile normale : tu as la droit de t'exprimer, mais en France par exemple tu peux tre condamn pour incitation  la haine raciale : la socit a encadr le droit de s'exprimer  l'intrieur de certaines limites.. Tu ne les franchis pas, tu es totalement libre.. Tu les franchis, l on regarde et on sanctionne..

L'utilisation d'Internet permet l'change d'informations.. Comme la discussion ou la publication d'un livre.. Il n'y a donc aucune raison pour que la socit n'applique pas des contrles de la mme manire...


Et, en ce qui concerne particulirement Wikileaks, justement tout journal, comme tout individu,  peut tre amen  rpondre devant les tribunaux si il met en danger la Scurti de son Etat, quel qu'il soit.. Il n'y a donc absolument rien d'anormal  ce que un site qui ferait paratre des choses qu'un Etat considre comme attentant  sa scurit soit contrl...

Que tel ou tel document relve de ceci peut tre dcid par un tribunal. Mais il est totalement vident que la publication d'un document marqu Secret est attentatoire...

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que donner d'autres infos que la pense mainstream c'est devenu "crer de la confusion".


Le papier de Rue89 qu'il prend comme source date d'octobre 2010 et parle des notes de l'arme US qui ont t publies en bloc par Wikileaks (l oui ils ont publi en bloc).

Le cablegate c'est en novembre de la mme anne.

Si mlanger les faits pour leur faire dire ce qu'on veut c'est aller contre la pense mainstream trs bien ... 




> Penses-tu que les gens ne sont pas assez intelligents pour rflchir par eux-mme, peser le pour et le contre des informations en leur possession et se forger leur opinion personnelle?


Je pense que vous avez tir vos conclusions avant de vous informer correctement et que pour le simple plaisir de me contredire vous tes pas  un anachronisme prs.




> Je trouve par ailleurs excessivement cocasse que quelqu'un qui dfend envers et contre tout Wikileaks "parce qu'on a le droit de tout savoir" refuse que l'on fournisse des informations qui ne vont pas dans ton sens. M'enfin, de ta part, cela ne m'tonne pas.


Je dfends pas Wikileaks envers et contre tout, je pense que pour l'affaire des cbles ils ont eu un comportement trs responsable, chose que je n'aurai pas pens s'ils avaient publi tout en bloc sans rien protger. Mais ils ne l'ont pas fait.

Je pense aussi que c'est une bonne chose que des personnes indpendantes publient les exactions commises par la plus puissante arme du monde dans une guerre illgale dont le seul et unique but est de s'approprier le ptrole du Moyen-Orient en vue des problmes nergtiques majeurs qui nous attendent dans la dcennie en cours et la suivante.

Je pense galement que le principal intrt de cette affaire c'est le dchainement de ractions violentes des politiques envers Internet dans son ensemble. N'oubliez quand mme pas que nous avons vu un homme politique amricain appeler au meurtre de J. Assange et ce en toute impunit. Un peu disproportionn non ?

Et enfin je refuse que l'on dforme les faits pour leur faire dire ce que l'on veut. En l'occurrence il ne s'agit pas de contrer les informations qui ne vont pas dans mon sens mais bien *de rparer des erreurs factuelles*. Car je pense que Souviron34 tait de bonne foi mais qu'il a juste post trop vite sans vrifier qu'il avait bien lu.

Visiblement toi a ne te gne pas, et ce manque de rigueur intellectuelle ne m'tonnes pas de ta part.

----------


## om

> *@om
> @Marco46* :
> Tout comme Internet, c'est juste une dcouverte scientifique, sans bons et mauvais cts.. C'est donc un outil de plus pour l'Humain..
> 
> 
> Mais, comme toute chose lie  l'Homme, elle peut tre utilise pour le bien, pour le mal, ou pour quelque chose entre les deux...
> 
> Pour moi (_et pour tous les "politiques" dont vous vous gaussez et que vous trouvez ringards_) Internet c'est la mme chose..
> 
> Internet n'est qu'un vecteur, de la mme manire que la domestication de l'atome n'est qu'un outil physique.


Exactement, nous sommes totalement d'accord. Internet peut tre un outil de contrle et de surveillance des peuples  un niveau jamais atteint auparavant, dont il serait quasiment impossible de se dtacher, ou un outil d'mancipation et d'amlioration de la dmocratie.




> L'information n'est JAMAIS neutre... Et les drives existent pour l'information comme pour le reste : propagation de rumeurs, dsinformation, propagande... L'Histoire est remplie de manipulation de l'information...


Et la propagande ne fonctionne que si le mdia est "contrl" par une entit. Le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la propagande, c'est la libert de circulation de l'information.




> Donc, mme pour une utilisation "pacifique" et "bienfaisante" pour la socit (_avec le parallle avec l'nergie atomique_), il faut encadrer son usage afin de n'avoir QUE les effets bnfiques et tenter d'liminer au maximum tout risque de mauvaise utilisation...


La diffrence, c'est que pour les dangers de la dsinformation, le risque provient essentiellement de ceux qui la contrlent. La dernire chose  faire serait de leur donner les pleins pouvoirs. Il n'est absolument pas question de complot ou autre, c'est simplement une drive invitable si on donne le contrle de l'information  une "lite", quelqu'elle soit.





> Mais, comme le dmontre l'extrait que j'ai cit plus haut, il y a presque toujours des arrires-penses et des possibilits de manipulation et d'orientation quand on livre "une" information parcellaire...


Tout  fait. Avec des exemples d'actualit, avec des hommes politiques de droite comme de gauche :
http://www.rue89.com/2011/01/15/la-v...ben-ali-185764
http://www.rue89.com/2011/01/15/la-v...li-2009-185845
http://www.rue89.com/2011/01/15/la-v...ie-2008-185852





> Et pour dterminer ce  qui est un "bon", un "mauvais", ou un "netre les deux" usage, il faut des points de repre, de mesure, de contrle, comme dans la socit civile normale


Sauf quand les dangers proviennent du contrle.




> tu as la droit de t'exprimer, mais en France par exemple tu peux tre condman pour incitation  la haine raciale : la socit a encadr le droit de s'exprimer  l'intrieur de certaines limites.. Tu ne les franchis pas, tu es totalement libre.. Tu les franchis, l on regarde et on sanctionne..


Oui, d'ailleurs, tout ceci s'applique galement sur Internet. Internet n'est pas une zone de non-droit




> Et, en ce qui concerne particulirement Wikileaks, justement tout journal, comme tout individu,  peut tre amen  rpondre devant les tribunaux si il met en danger la Scurti de son Etat, quel q'il soit.. Il n'y a donc absolument rien d'anormal  ce que un site qui ferait paratre es choses qu'un Etat considre comme attentant  sa scurit soit contrl...


C'est  la justice d'en dcider, pas  un gouvernement. Et apparemment, la justice n'a rien  reprocher  Wikileaks




> Que tel ou tel document relve de ceci peut tre dcid par un tribunal. Mais il est totalement vident que la publication d'un document marqu Secret est attentatoire...


Et bien non, a n'est pas vident, pas quand sa diffusion relve de l'intrt lgitime du public.

----------


## Marco46

> L'utilisation d'Internet permet l'change d'informations.. Comme la discussion ou la publication d'un livre.. Il n'y a donc aucune raison pour que la socit n'applique pas des contrles de la mme manire...


Mais il n'y a pas de contrles sur les publications de livres ... Ca s'appelle la libert d'expression.
Contrler la publication de livres c'est de la censure. C'est inacceptable.

Notes bien que je parle de censure * priori*.




> Et, en ce qui concerne particulirement Wikileaks, justement tout journal, comme tout individu,  peut tre amen  rpondre devant les tribunaux si il met en danger la Scurti de son Etat, quel qu'il soit.. Il n'y a donc absolument rien d'anormal  ce que un site qui ferait paratre des choses qu'un Etat considre comme attentant  sa scurit soit contrl...


Dans ce passage, je n'ai un problme qu'avec ta dernire phrase.
Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, tout le monde doit pouvoir rpondre de ses actes (crire est un acte) devant un tribunal.
Par contre, le contrle comme tu dis doit avoir lieu sous certaines formes.
Tout contrle  priori (avant publication) est totalement inacceptable.
Mais si un tat pense tre victime et bien qu'il attaque en justice. L oui.




> Que tel ou tel document relve de ceci peut tre dcid par un tribunal. Mais il est totalement vident que la publication d'un document marqu Secret est attentatoire...


a dpend, si le document rvle un problme de sant publique ou des massacres et autres horreurs, ne pas le publier est galement attentatoire.

C'est compliqu tout a.

Pour rsumer mon point de vue sur la question :

La censure et le contrle ne doivent pas avoir lieu AVANT publication de l'information mais APRES, et uniquement devant un tribunal.
C'est  dire que la LOPPSI par exemple est une loi liberticide car elle sort les tribunaux de la boucle de censure.

Sinon globalement je suis d'accord avec ce que tu viens d'crire,  ceci prs que pour l'information on touche  quelque chose de dangereux lorsque l'on parle de contrle. 
Accepter qu'une personne dfinisse pour une autre personne ce qu'elle peut savoir c'est grave. a donne un pouvoir immense au contrleur sur le contrl.
Je n'accepte pas qu'un tiers me dise ce que je n'ai pas le droit de savoir.
La vie prive d'autrui est videmment une exception  cette rgle.

----------


## Acropole

> Et la propagande ne fonctionne que si le mdia est "contrl" par une entit. Le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la propagande, c'est la libert de circulation de l'information.


C'est totalement faux. Les thories du complot, rumeurs, manipulations en tous genres circulent d'autant plus facilement sur internet qu'il n'est pas contrl. Aucun systme ne tiens la route par lui mme, il dpend toujours des humains qui le font tenir.

----------


## souviron34

> Exactement, nous sommes totalement d'accord. Internet peut tre un outil de contrle et de surveillance des peuples  un niveau jamais atteint auparavant, dont il serait quasiment impossible de se dtacher, ou un outil d'mancipation et d'amlioration de la dmocratie.
> 
> 
> Et la propagande ne fonctionne que si le mdia est "contrl" par une entit. Le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la propagande, c'est la libert de circulation de l'information.


Pourquoi la propagande ne serait-elle que le seul fait des gouvernements ???

Que ce soit les "associations de soutien", les groupes d'intrts, les partis, les entreprises, il y a de la propagande partout, de la part de beaucoup de gens, pour des buts varis..

Les pubs que l'on voit sur ce site-mme sont de la propagande..





> La diffrence, c'est que pour les dangers de la dsinformation, le risque provient essentiellement de ceux qui la contrlent. La dernire chose  faire serait de leur donner les pleins pouvoirs. Il n'est absolument pas question de complot ou autre, c'est simplement une drive invitable si on donne le contrle de l'information  une "lite", quelqu'elle soit.


Encore une fois je ne peux tre d'accord..

Les Allemands qui sont devenus nazis entre les 2 guerres n'avaient pas l'information des "lites" (_le parti d'Hitler tait minoritaire, il y avait des divisions dans le parti, et le gouvernement et les lites taient contre_), ils taient soumis  une campagne de dsinformation d'un parti...


L'Etat amricain ne contrlait pas la presse en 2003, et pourtant toute la presse amricaine a embot le pas  "la guerre au terrorisme"...


La presse franaise (et mme les sites comme rue89 et autres) ne sont pas assujettis au gouvernement, et pourtant on s'ext extasi sur Obama, avec des arguments qui faisaient bien rigoler les Amricains, et une volont de ne pas voir la ralit sur place...


La presse franaise, et mme internationale, de mme que des sites divers et varis, et des individus divers et varis, ont embot le pas  l'hystrie collective sur le Rchauffement Climatique.. Pourtant ils taient libres, avaient thoriquement une rflexion et un libre-arbitre.. Ce n'est qu'aprs avoir eu le nez dans leur c.c. l'hiver dernier que les choses ont commenc  prendre un cours normal...  


Dans tous ces cas, l'information ntait pas contrle ni par l'Etat, ni par une lite, et il y a quand mme eu de la dsinformation..... voire de la propagande..







> Sauf quand les dangers proviennent du contrle.


Voir ci-dessus..

Les dangers sont de tous les cts..





> C'est  la justice d'en dcider, pas  un gouvernement. Et apparemment, la justice n'a rien  reprocher  Wikileaks


Faut le dire vite.. Les procdures sont en cours...






> Et bien non, a n'est pas vident, pas quand sa diffusion relve de l'intrt lgitime du public.


Alors on doit voter par rfrendum si tel ou tel document doit tre class Secret (ce qui bien entendu lui te tout secret) ??

D'autre part, qu'est-ce "l'intrt lgiitime du public" ?

Comment l'tablit-on ? Comment le mesure-t-on ? Comment dtermine-t-on ce qui fait partie de "l'intrt lgitime" et ce qui n'en fait pas partie ?? A priori c'est  a que srve les classifications confidentiel et secret...



En quoi est-il impliqu dans les consignes d'un Ministre des Affaires Etrangres  son ambassadeur, ou des notes de cet ambassadeur  son Ministre de tutelle ??

----------


## Marco46

> C'est totalement faux. Les thories du complot, rumeurs, manipulations en tous genres circulent d'autant plus facilement sur internet qu'il n'est pas contrl. Aucun systme ne tiens la route par lui mme, il dpend toujours des humains qui le font tenir.


Oui mais c'est  chacun de faire le tri.

Alors que lorsque le systme est contrl on a accs qu' ce qu'on veut bien nous donner. Je prfre de loin faire le tri moi mme.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui mais c'est  chacun de faire le tri.
> 
> Alors que lorsque le systme est contrl on a accs qu' ce qu'on veut bien nous donner. Je prfre de loin faire le tri moi mme.



Tu es donc pour le libralisme absolu ?

La libert des salaires et horaires de travail ?

Super !! 


Que chaque patron fasse le tri, et choisisse le meilleur ouvrier au meilleur prix..
Que chaque propritaire fasse le tri et choisisse son locataire avec son intelligence

Ah ? C'est pas a que tu voulais ???

Alors pourquoi l'information serait-elle diffrente du reste de la vie ??

----------


## stardeath

> Je prfre de loin faire le tri moi mme.


peut tre que toi tu sais faire le tri, mais je doute que beaucoup de monde soit dans ton cas, c'est comme je dis grosso modo dans un autre topic, a n'a aucun intrt de submerger quelqu'un d'informations si cette personne est incapable de les traiter.

mme pour l'go de quelques biens pensants, avoir des tonnes d'informations sans queue ni tte embrouillent plus les gens qu'autre chose.
sans parler des drives qui mme  un seul courant de pense qui dnigre tout le reste comme on le voit ici; a amne juste les gens  faire les moutons, puisque ceux ci ne savent pas comment interprter ce qu'on essaie de leur faire avaler (que a soit lgitime ou pas).

----------


## Acropole

> Oui mais c'est  chacun de faire le tri.
> 
> Alors que lorsque le systme est contrl on a accs qu' ce qu'on veut bien nous donner. Je prfre de loin faire le tri moi mme.


Chacun n'est pas capable de faire le tri. Y'a qu'a voir la remarque de souviron sur le rchauffement climatique  ::D:  (et son argument dmont plusieurs fois sur UN hivers froid dans une zone limite du globe et sans tenir compte des raisons spcifiques de cette froideur. Souvrion n'a toujours pas compris  qu'on parle de rchauffement des *temprature moyennes sur l'ensemble du globe sur plusieurs dcennies* ce qui ne peut tre contredit par un vnement isol dans le temps et l'espace. Mais c'est un autre dbat.).
Surtout sur des sujets aussi complexes et ncessitant non seulement une formation pousse mais aussi de longues annes de recherche, d'observation et d'exprimentation.

Cette question n'a aucune rponse car personne n'a une connaissance approfondie de tous les sujets abordables. Que ce soit sur la climatologie

----------


## souviron34

> Chacun n'est pas capable de faire le tri. Y'a qu'a voir la remarque de souviron sur le rchauffement climatique  (et son argument dmont plusieurs fois sur UN hivers froid dans une zone limite du globe et sans tenir compte des raisons spcifiques de cette froideur. Souvrion n'a toujours pas compris  qu'on parle de rchauffement des *temprature moyennes sur l'ensemble du globe sur plusieurs dcennies* ce qui ne peut tre contredit par un vnement isol dans le temps et l'espace. Mais c'est un autre dbat.).
> Surtout sur des sujets aussi complexes et ncessitant non seulement une formation pousse mais aussi de longues annes de recherche, d'observation et d'exprimentation.
> 
> Cette question n'a aucune rponse car personne n'a une connaissance approfondie de tous les sujets abordables. Que ce soit sur la climatologie



[HS]
Je crois que malgr les innombrables messages o je me suis exprim sur le sujet, tu n'as pas encore compris (ou lu) : mme sur une chelle de temps de quelques centaines (_milliers, dizaines de milliers_) d'annes, nous n'avons toujours pas de preuves (et de %) de l'influence humaine sur le rchauffement, qui existe, certes, mais et-il naturel ou non ?? Dans quelle proportion l'Homme a-t-il une influence ? sur quels facteurs ? 

C'est strictement tout ce que j'ai dit et que je maintiens.. 

Scientifiquement nous n'avons pas l'ombre du dbut d'une preuve irrfutable..
[/HS]


Maintenant, comme tu le montres si bien ( :;): ) personne n'est suffisamment dominant sur tout pour trier le bon grain de l'ivraie sur tous les sujets...

----------


## Marco46

@Souviron, Stardeath et Acropole




> [HS]
> Maintenant, comme tu le montres si bien () personne n'est suffisamment dominant sur tout pour trier le bon grain de l'ivraie sur tous les sujets...


Absolument, et s'il est si difficile de faire le tri pour soi-mme, comment quelqu'un pourrait-il le faire pour autrui ?

C'est tout ce que je dis, et je vois pas le rapport avec le droit du travail ...

----------


## stardeath

oui c'est difficile de faire le tri, et la solution n'est pas dans "bof les cons on s'en fout, ils ont qu' s'lever" c'est plutt "a, a leur servira  rien, on garde a pour nous".

mais bon on voit bien tout de suite la prtention de quelqu'un qui croit savoir plus et mieux que tout le monde. comme je l'ai dit avant, moi je vote pour que des gens fassent a  ma place, surement comme la majorit des gens.
si tu veux vraiment tout savoir, monte tout seul comme un grand, et surtout entraine pas les gens dans des trucs qui ne les intressent/comprennent pas. (en tout cas sans mme leur donner les outils ncessaires pour tout apprhender)

----------


## souviron34

> C'est tout ce que je dis, et je vois pas le rapport avec le droit du travail ...






> *Alors que lorsque le systme est contrl on a accs qu' ce qu'on veut bien nous donner*. Je prfre de loin faire le tri moi mme.



Comme le reste de la vie...

Soit on ne contrle pas, et alors il y a ce que je cite, soit on contrle.. Il n'y a pas de "demi"..


Parce que je peux reprendre ta phrase et dire ce que disent tous les ultra-libraux : pourquoi l'Etat contrle-t-il le march du travail ? L'Etat empche de travailler comme on souhaite, car qu'est-ce que connat l'Etat de nos besoins en travail ? Nous sommes assez grands pour savoir ce que l'on doit faire...


Le principe de nos socits est que l'Etat (et les lois votes par nos parlements lus) protgent les individus contre les abus.

Encore une fois pourquoi faudrait-il que "l'information" soit le seul domaine o cela soit faux ?

----------


## Acropole

> Absolument, et s'il est si difficile de faire le tri pour soi-mme, comment quelqu'un pourrait-il le faire pour autrui ?


Parce que les personnes en question ont les comptences et les connaissances ncessaires sur le sujet concern. Et mme chez les experts il arrive que le consensus ne se fasse pas.

----------


## om

> C'est totalement faux. Les thories du complot, rumeurs, manipulations en tous genres circulent d'autant plus facilement sur internet qu'il n'est pas contrl. Aucun systme ne tiens la route par lui mme, il dpend toujours des humains qui le font tenir.


Lorsque l'information est libre, tout circule mieux : les thories du complot, mais aussi les explications claires qui combattent les thories du complot Et globalement, les "fausses informations" sont rapidement critiques et commentes Bref, elles n'ont aucun impact, contrairement  une propagande sur mes mdias contrles sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir ou droit de rponse.

----------


## om

> Pourquoi la propagande ne serait-elle que le seul fait des gouvernements ???


J'ai pas dit qu'elle serait le seul fait des gouvernements. Mais elles sont AUSSI le fait des gouvernements.




> Que ce soit les "associations de soutien", les groupes d'intrts, les partis, les entreprises, il y a de la propagande partout, de la part de beaucoup de gens, pour des buts varis..


Et je serai galement contre le fait que des "associations de soutien", des groupes d'intrts, des partis, des entreprises aient un pouvoir de contrle a priori sur la circulation d'information des citoyens.




> Les Allemands qui sont devenus nazis entre les 2 guerres n'avaient pas l'information des "lites" (_le parti d'Hitler tait minoritaire, il y avait des divisions dans le parti, et le gouvernement et les lites taient contre_), ils taient soumis  une campagne de dsinformation d'un parti...


Campagne de dsinformation rendue possible par un contrle de la diffusion de l'information. Si Internet avait exist, qu'il avait t utilis par tous, sans censure, je ne pense pas que cette campagne aurait si bien fonctionn.




> L'Etat amricain ne contrlait pas la presse en 2003, et pourtant toute la presse amricaine a embot le pas  "la guerre au terrorisme"...


Lire  ce sujet Propaganda de Noam Chomsky.




> D'autre part, qu'est-ce "l'intrt lgiitime du public" ?
> 
> Comment l'tablit-on ? Comment le mesure-t-on ? Comment dtermine-t-on ce qui fait partie de "l'intrt lgitime" et ce qui n'en fait pas partie ?? A priori c'est  a que srve les classifications confidentiel et secret...


Je ne connais pas prcisment la dfinition exacte utilise, mais l'intrt public lgitime est utilis par la justice et par la Cour Europenne des droits de l'Homme pour autoriser la publication d'informations, mme acquises de manire frauduleuse.
Globalement, on comprend bien ce que c'est : publier le fait que machine a couch avec untel, a relve de la vie prive et non de l'information d'intrt public lgitime. Par contre, le fait de savoir que tel dirigeant a menti  son peuple, qu'il est sens reprsenter, pour faire passer en priorit des intrts personnels privs, a c'est de "l'intrt public lgitime". Mme si c'est class secret dfense ultra-confidentiel.

----------


## souviron34

> Par contre, le fait de savoir que tel dirigeant a menti  son peuple, qu'il est sens reprsenter, pour faire passer en priorit des intrts personnels privs, a c'est de "l'intrt public lgitime". Mme si c'est class secret dfense ultra-confidentiel.


Et publier le fait que tel ambassadeur considre que Sarko est naif ou  prendre avec des pincettes, alors que tel aure considre que c'est pas vrai, a relve de quoi ???

----------


## om

> Et publier le fait que tel ambassadeur considre que Sarko est naif ou  prendre avec des pincettes, alors que tel aure considre que c'est pas vrai, a relve de quoi ???


Dans le lot, il y en a qui relvent de "Gala". Qui sont d'ailleurs bien mis en avant pour discrditer le contenu et justifier le fait que des informations importantes ne doivent pas tre divulgues.

----------


## souviron34

donc on ne peut pas faire confiance  ceux qui contrlent Wikileaks pour juger de la "lgitimit" d'une info, ou en tous cas pas plus qu' d'autres..

CQFD...


Tu viens de donner l'argument fatal....  ::P:

----------


## om

> donc on ne peut pas faire confiance  ceux qui contrlent Wikileaks pour juger de la "lgitimit" d'une info, ou en tous cas pas plus qu' d'autres..
> 
> CQFD...
> 
> 
> Tu viens de donner l'argument fatal....


Je suis d'accord avec ta phrase, mais pas avec ton "CQFD".

 mon avis, tu confonds deux choses.

D'un ct, il s'agit pour WikiLeaks de diffuser des informations dont les auteurs n'auraient pas voulu qu'elles soient publis : c'est le travail de tout journaliste (et dans les cbles diplomatiques, ce sont d'ailleurs des journalistes "habituels" qui font ce tri).

De l'autre ct, il s'agit pour une entit quelconque (disons un gouvernement) d'empcher la circulation d'informations (par la censure) dont les auteurs auraient voulu qu'elles soient diffuses. Et l c'est une restriction de la libert d'expression.

----------


## Marco46

Au final je me rends compte qu'il est difficile d'aboutir  quelque chose dans ce dbat car en fait vous n'tes pas des dmocrates mais des technocrates. Ceux qui (disent qu'ils) savent doivent avoir le pouvoir.

C'est quelque chose que je peux comprendre et je flirte avec de temps (en gnral par nervement, genre une lection prsidentielle ...) en temps mais quid du principe "un homme, une voix" ?

----------


## souviron34

> Campagne de dsinformation rendue possible par un contrle de la diffusion de l'information. Si Internet avait exist, qu'il avait t utilis par tous, sans censure, je ne pense pas que cette campagne aurait si bien fonctionn.


Est-ce  dire que si le NPA ou le FN taient majoritaires, ce serait grce   un "contrle de l'information" ??  ::cfou:: 

Tu es tellement dans ton monde ave tes oeillres que tu ne te rends mme plus compte de ce que tu dis...





> Lire  ce sujet Propaganda de Noam Chomsky.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  j'attendais qu'on me serve le dernier Guru  la mode ...





> Je suis d'accord avec ta phrase, mais pas avec ton "CQFD".


Alors pour tre plus explicite , et d'aprs tes propres dires :

Julian Assange et Wikileaks _contrlent_ l'information.  qu'ils mettent sur le site. Ce n'et donc pas de l'information "brute", mais de l'information biaise, sletionne, et donc orientable et oriente (_d'aprs les propres citations de Julian Assange (voir citation de rue89 plus haut)_). C'est donc galement suspect...
Julian Assange et Wikileaks _ne font pas preuve d'un excellent discernement_, pusiqu'ils publient des informations "d'intrt lgiitime" et des informations "dignes de Gala". Peut-on alors leur faire confiance ?   
Ce faisant, _ils fragilisent_ et donc affaiblissent _la diplomatie amricaine_, et par voie de consquence la scurit d'un Etat et le bien-tre de ses 370 millions d'habitants.

La diplomatie est l'art du non-dit et du sous-entendu..  On voque "_des mesures appropries_",des "_sanctions_", des "_amitis_", des "_collaborations_", termes vagues, qui permettent de faire passr un message tout en n'ayant "rien" dit, et donc en suscitant le dialogue plutt que de provoquer une rponse ferme.  Le fait de le voir crit noir sur blanc enlve ce sous-entendu et par consquent impose des ractions...

Si par exemple les documents taient franais (_et dans tous les pays du monde on retrouverait les mmes documents_), et que dans un de ces documents on trouvait une remarque quivalente sur le Quatar ou autr, et que par voie de consquence la raction serait l'annulation d'une commande de 400 Airbus, c'est  dire le travail de 300 000 personnes en France et 200 000 en Allemagne, ce serait bien avoir port atteinte au bien-tre de la population, et donc aux intrts de l'Etat...

A mons que ce ne soit le but recherch...
_L'ensemble de ces 3 lments en font une opration plus de propagande politique avec tentative d'affaiblissement et de dstabilisation d'une diplomatie et d'un Etat que une pure "information"._

En consquence je trouve que je n'ai pas confiance dans ce qu'ils peuvent mettre, et je ne les juge pas plus dignes de foi que n'importe quelle officine d'un parti, d'une secte, ou d'un mouvement quelcoque..

Et que donc l'agument d'une "information objective et lgitime" est caduque, et que ces publications sont suspiscieuses, voire dangereuses...

----------


## Marco46

> [*]Ce faisant, _ils fragilisent_ et donc affaiblissent _la diplomatie amricaine_, et par voie de consquence la scurit d'un Etat et le bien-tre de ses 370 millions d'habitants.
> 
> La diplomatie est l'art du non-dit et du sous-entendu..  On voque "_des mesures appropries_",des "_sanctions_", des "_amitis_", des "_collaborations_", termes vagues, qui permettent de faire passr un message tout en n'ayant "rien" dit, et donc en suscitant le dialogue plutt que de provoquer une rponse ferme.  Le fait de le voir crit noir sur blanc enlve ce sous-entendu et par consquent impose des ractions...
> 
> [...]
> 
> En consquence je trouve que je n'ai pas confiance dans ce qu'ils peuvent mettre, et je ne les juge pas plus dignes de foi que n'importe quelle officine d'un parti, d'une secte, ou d'un mouvement quelcoque..
> 
> Et que donc l'agument d'une "information objective et lgitime" est caduque, et que ces publications sont suspiscieuses, voire dangereuses...


Mais ya un truc que je comprends pas l, Wikileaks n'ayant pas publi des cbles bruts, et seuls les 5 grands journaux ayant exploit la matire brute, pourquoi tu t'en prends uniquement  Wikileaks ???

Pour ne pas s'en prendre au journal Le Monde par exemple ?

Tu pourrais nous expliquer a stp ?

D'autre part, dire d'une association qu'elle n'est pas digne de foi alors qu'elle n'a pas donn son avis, c'est comment dire ... Un peu bizarre ...

On dirait vraiment que tu t'nerves sur quelque chose sur lequel tu ne comprends rien, c'est tonnant de ta part.

----------


## el_socio

> On verra dans les semaines/mois qui suivent qui a tir les ficelles, si c'est une passation dguise ou dstabilisation programme de l'extrieur.


Tiens, toi aussi tu tombes dans la theorie du complot? Je pensais que c'etait que les islamo-gauchistes / bien-pensants / bisounours d'ultra gauche qui s'y laissaient prendre  ::aie:: 
Je rigole hein, c'est meme de l'auto-derision en fait.

Par contre ce qui se passe en Tunisie est un bon exemple pour le debat sur wikiLeaks. En effet, les cables sur la Tunisie (en particulier celui-ci) ont eu une influence importante. Ils n'ont pas joue un role reellement important a l'interieur de la Tunisie, car ils n'ont rien apris aux tunisiens et sont arrives apres le debut de la revolte. Mais en revanche, ils ont empeche les gouvernements amis, et en particulier la France, de continuer a faire avaler la fable habituelle (rempart contre l'islamisme, blabla...) aux citoyens.

Or, si la France avait pu continuer a soutenir le regime de Ben Ali, je pense qu'ils auraient envoye l'armee (comme le proposait votre ministre des affaires exterieures la semaine derniere), et la, pour la Tunisie, ca aurait ete totalement different.

Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, c'est un exemple qui compte pour un "pour" en faveur de wikiLeaks.

----------


## om

> Julian Assange et Wikileaks _contrlent_ l'information.  qu'ils mettent sur le site. Ce n'et donc pas de l'information "brute", mais de l'information biaise, sletionne, et donc orientable et oriente (_d'aprs les propres citations de Julian Assange (voir citation de rue89 plus haut)_). C'est donc galement suspect...


Comme tout journaliste.





> Julian Assange et Wikileaks _ne font pas preuve d'un excellent discernement_, pusiqu'ils publient des informations "d'intrt lgiitime" et des informations "dignes de Gala". Peut-on alors leur faire confiance ?


Wikileaks a tout donn aux journaux traditionnels, ce sont les journaux traditionnels qui publient. Ces journaux ont dcid de publier, entre autres, des informations "dignes de Gala", pourquoi pas... Dans les journaux on trouve toujours plein de truc "machin pense a de truc, etc.", il n'y a rien de nouveau.





> Ce faisant, _ils fragilisent_ et donc affaiblissent _la diplomatie amricaine_, et par voie de consquence la scurit d'un Etat et le bien-tre de ses 370 millions d'habitants.


Je ne trouve rien de choquant dans le fait qu'un contre-pouvoir (le journalisme) affaiblisse un pouvoir.




> La diplomatie est l'art du non-dit et du sous-entendu..  On voque "_des mesures appropries_",des "_sanctions_", des "_amitis_", des "_collaborations_", termes vagues, qui permettent de faire passr un message tout en n'ayant "rien" dit, et donc en suscitant le dialogue plutt que de provoquer une rponse ferme.  Le fait de le voir crit noir sur blanc enlve ce sous-entendu et par consquent impose des ractions...


Et ?




> Si par exemple les documents taient franais (_et dans tous les pays du monde on retrouverait les mmes documents_), et que dans un de ces documents on trouvait une remarque quivalente sur le Quatar ou autre, et que par voie de consquence la raction serait l'annulation d'une commande de 400 Airbus, c'est  dire le travail de 300 000 personnes en France et 200 000 en Allemagne, ce serait bien avoir port atteinte au bien-tre de la population, et donc aux intrts de l'Etat...


Ah, donc pour viter toute raction, laissons-les faire leurs affaires tranquillement, c'est forcment pour notre bien.





> En consquence je trouve que je n'ai pas confiance dans ce qu'ils peuvent mettre, et je ne les juge pas plus dignes de foi que n'importe quelle officine d'un parti, d'une secte, ou d'un mouvement quelcoque..


Ils servent juste  diffuser des documents avec une extrme protection des sources. Rien de plus.




> Et que donc l'agument d'une "information objective et lgitime" est caduque, et que ces publications sont suspiscieuses, voire dangereuses...


Des faits diffuss sont d'intrt public lgitime, c'est indniable. Quelque soit la motivation de la diffusion des documents.

----------


## souviron34

> pourquoi tu t'en prends uniquement  Wikileaks ???


Euh .. C'est pas le sujet du thread ????

----------


## om

> Euh .. C'est pas le sujet du thread ????


Sa question implicite tait : as-tu la mme opinion des journalistes traditionnels ?

----------


## souviron34

> Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, c'est un exemple qui compte pour un "pour" en faveur de wikiLeaks.



Je n'en mettrais pas main  couper... Attendons la suite - dans 6 mois pour les lections en esprant qu'elles aient lieu)..

Que cela ait jou un rle essentiel, certes... Que cela n'ait pas t orient en sous-main et que cela soit rellement "spontan" ,  voir...

On risque de voir assez vite (aux lections) si cela a t un vrai mouvement de ras-le-bol ou un mouvement plus orient...

Je dois mentionner qu'ayant t dans le sud marocain il y a 15 ans et cette anne, je ne peux que constater qu'il y a un trs net recul de la libert des femmes par rapport  l'islam : il y a 15 ans, en ville dans le Sud la grande majorit tait non-voile et mme trs moderne. Cette anne (il y a une semaine) la grande majorit tait voile, y compris sur la plage....

Alors ne sous-estimons pas non plus la difficult pour des pays o la religion prdominante est l'islam a lutter contre les intgristes.... Et que il n'est pas vident qu'un rgime plus souple arrive  le contenir...






> Comme tout journaliste.


Donc, si j'en crois tes autres posts, peu digne de confiance ....

Faudrait savoir : ailleurs tu dnonces les mdias et leur pouvoir, et l tu applaudis, parce que cela va dans ton sens....






> Wikileaks a tout donn aux journaux traditionnels, ce sont les journaux traditionnels qui publient. Ces journaux ont dcid de publier, entre autres, des informations "dignes de Gala", pourquoi pas... Dans les journaux on trouve toujours plein de truc "machin pense a de truc, etc.", il n'y a rien de nouveau.


Sauf que quand c'est "_untel a dit que_" d'une part, en en public d'autre part, c'est une chose. Quand c'est crit dans un courrier priv de untel  machinchose, c'est autre chose....






> Je ne trouve rien de choquant dans le fait qu'un contre-pouvoir (le journalisme) affaiblisse un pouvoir.


Voir plus haut, tes propres contradictions.....







> Ah, donc pour viter toute raction, laissons-les faire leurs affaires tranquillement, c'est forcment pour notre bien.


Il est caractristique de dformer les propos de quelqu'un qui vous met en mauvaise posture dans un dbat...






> Des faits diffuss sont d'intrt public lgitime, c'est indniable. Quelque soit la motivation de la diffusion des documents.


Ah bon ?

Il est donc lgitime que les ngationistes puissent publier ?


Encore une fois, qu'est-ce qu'un "intrt ligitime" ? Et pour qui ?

En dehors du fait d'embarasser la diplomatie amricaine, quel est "l'intrt lgitime" dans les cables en question ?

Quelle partie de ces cables a intress le contribuable amricain (le seul concern par la dpense de ses impts) en dehors de faire la une des journaux contre le gouvernement d'Obama ????

Je r-itre donc : indniable pour qui ?






> Sa question implicite tait : as-tu la mme opinion des journalistes traditionnels ?


Si je connais l'opinion du journal (iste), oui... A moins que il y ait un historique d'quilibre et de neutralit...

Mais si je lis un truc dans Minute, dans l'Huma, dans Lib, et maintenant mme dans le Monde (_depuis qu'il a abandonn sa neutralit qui faisait sa rputation_), oui je me mfie des arrires-penses, calculs, orientations, biais, etc...

----------


## Marco46

> Il est caractristique de dformer les propos de quelqu'un qui vous met en mauvaise posture dans un dbat...


Tu veux dire un peu comme toi et tes quotes hasardeux sur les sources que tu donnes sans les lire en entier, en dformant dates et vnements ?




> Ah bon ?
> 
> Il est donc lgitime que les ngationistes puissent publier ?
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, qu'est-ce qu'un "intrt ligitime" ? Et pour qui ?
> 
> En dehors du fait d'embarasser la diplomatie amricaine, quel est "l'intrt lgitime" dans les cables en question ?


Pour moi oui. Il est lgitime que les ngationnistes puissent publier. La loi franaise  ce sujet est une erreur majeure et ce pour deux raisons :

1/ Le fait d'interdire une lecture par la loi pose le problme de savoir qui interdit quoi et  qui. C'est un problme qui est, de mon point de vue, totalement insoluble. Graver des interdictions de ce type dans la loi c'est ouvrir une boite de pandore un peu comme appliquer le filtrage des sites pdophiles sans dcisions de justice sur simple ordre du ministre de l'intrieur. C'est trs trs trs dangereux. Bien plus que ce contre quoi c'est cens protger.

2/ On ne combat bien que ce que l'on voit. En rendant illgal ce type de publication, on leur donne une certaine crdibilit. Le syndrome du martyr. Alors que si les ngationnistes pouvaient publier librement, ils se feraient dchirer par les historiens spcialistes de la question et le problme serait contenu de lui-mme.




> Si je connais l'opinion du journal (iste), oui... A moins que il y ait un historique d'quilibre et de neutralit...
> 
> Mais si je lis un truc dans Minute, dans l'Huma, dans Lib, et maintenant mme dans le Monde (_depuis qu'il a abandonn sa neutralit qui faisait sa rputation_), oui je me mfie des arrires-penses, calculs, orientations, biais, etc...


C'est valable  propos de l'opinion de n'importe qui sur n'importe quel sujet. L'objectivit est un mythe, cela n'existe pas.
Donc ta prudence est sage et salutaire mais elle doit s'appliquer par dfaut  toute publication. Je vois pas en quoi Wikileaks devrait tre trait diffremment dans cette histoire.

Et encore moins au nom de quoi on devrait leur interdire de faire ce qu'ils veulent. Puisqu'ils n'ont, jusqu' preuve du contraire, viol aucune loi.

----------


## Mdinoc

RE ngationnisme: "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me batterai pour que vous puissiez le dire".

Le ngationnisme doit tre contr par la vrit, pas par la censure.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est valable  propos de l'opinion de n'importe qui sur n'importe quel sujet. L'objectivit est un mythe, cela n'existe pas.
> Donc ta prudence est sage et salutaire mais elle doit s'appliquer par dfaut  toute publication. Je vois pas en quoi Wikileaks devrait tre trait diffremment dans cette histoire.
> 
> Et encore moins au nom de quoi on devrait leur interdire de faire ce qu'ils veulent. Puisqu'ils n'ont, jusqu' preuve du contraire, viol aucune loi.


Absolument..

C'est bien pour a que je m'insurge contre le fait d'riger Wikileaks comme "emblme de la Libert", et que le fait de vouloir limiter sa Libert serait de l'ordre de la Haine...

Ils ont les mmes devoirs et obligations que les autres, et l'ensemble de nos socits est fait avec des limites, et donc un contrle du fait qu'on ne dpasse pas ces limites...

Et ce qu'ils publient est aussi susceptible d'arrires-penses que n'importe quelle autre publication...

----------


## souviron34

> RE ngationnisme: "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me batterai pour que vous puissiez le dire".
> 
> Le ngationnisme doit tre contr par la vrit, pas par la censure.


Donc on doit autoriser un prof d'histoire ngationiste  enseigner ?

----------


## Marco46

> Donc on doit autoriser un prof d'histoire ngationiste  enseigner ?


Hors sujet, a n'a rien  voir. 

Un prof n'a pas  donner son opinion politique, il a un devoir de rserve, et  surtout il doit appliquer le programme. Je doute que les thses ngationnistes soient au programme de l'ducation nationale.




> Absolument..
> 
> C'est bien pour a que je m'insurge contre le fait d'riger Wikileaks comme "emblme de la Libert", et que le fait de vouloir limiter sa Libert serait de l'ordre de la Haine...


Quand un lu US appelle au meurtre de Assange c'est quoi si c'est pas de la haine ?

Par ailleurs, il y a une grande nouveaut propre  internet l dedans, c'est que Wikileaks est une sorte d'association de citoyen genre loi 1901 en France. Ce n'est pas un organe  but lucratif.
Il s'agit de la prise ne main par les citoyens de la libert d'expression. Prise en main impossible sans internet et c'est a qui terrorise les politiques.




> Ils ont les mmes devoirs et obligations que les autres, et l'ensemble de nos socits est fait avec des limites, et donc un contrle du fait qu'on ne dpasse pas ces limites...


Vouloir limiter sa libert *sans passer par la voie lgale* c'est de l'ordre de quoi alors ?

Vouloir contrler les publications c'est de la censure, sauf si a passe devant un juge *aprs* la dite publication.

C'est comme a que a marche dans la presse. Il n'y a aucune raison que ce soit diffrent pour tout un chacun.




> Et ce qu'ils publient est aussi susceptible d'arrires-penses que n'importe quelle autre publication...


Sur ce point au moins nous sommes  100% d'accord,  ceci prs qu'ils ne publient pas de textes de leur cration.

----------


## OWickerman

> Donc on doit autoriser un prof d'histoire ngationiste  enseigner ?


Oui, mais on ne peut pas autoriser un prof d'histoire  enseigner le ngationnisme.
Maintenant, l'histoire est un cas particulier, vu qu'il s'agit, dans la plupart des cas, d'un mensonge consensuel. Il n'y a qu'a voir pendant combien d'annes les historiens ont ni le massacre de Katyn pour ensuite retourner leur veste.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Maintenant, l'histoire est un cas particulier, vu qu'il s'agit, dans la plupart des cas, d'un mensonge consensuel.


Gn?  :8O: 




> Il n'y a qu'a voir pendant combien d'annes les historiens ont ni le massacre de Katyn pour ensuite retourner leur veste.


Ils l'ont retourn exclusivement sous pression politique.
Parce que tu regardes les faits, c'est beaucoup moins clair que ce que l'on voudrait bien nous faire croire.

----------


## Acropole

> Gn?


T'inquite pas, il se raconte des histoires  ::P:

----------


## om

> *Wikileaks publie 480 mmos sur la Libye*
> 
> Hier soir, Wikileaks a discrtement publi 480 mmos concernant la Libye en collaboration avec Le quotidien britannique Daily Telegraph. Ces documents seraient susceptibles de montrer jusquo les pays occidentaux sont prts  aller pour conserver de bon contacts commerciaux avec la Libye de Mouammar Kadhafi.
> 
> Dans ces mmos, le _Telegraph_ a notamment dcouvert que le Ministre des affaires trangres britannique aurait expliqu  la Libye comment  faire sortir de prison lgalement Abdelbaset al-Megrahi, jug coupable du meurtre des 270 passagers de lavion qui sest cras en 1988 sur la ville de Lockerbie en cosse. Les autorits britanniques auraient ainsi suggr aux libyens de prtexter le cancer de Megrahi pour demander une libration pour raisons humanitaires. Le terroriste libyen a finalement t libr et renvoy en Libye o il a t accueilli comme un hros.
> 
> Le Gouvernement britannique affirme pourtant navoir jou aucun rle dans cette libration et que la dcision avait t prise par lexcutif cossais seul.
> 
> Les britanniques aurait dcid de donner cette information  la Libye aprs avoir subi dnormes pressions sur leurs intrts conomiques dans le pays.
> ...


source

----------


## Acropole

> Hier soir, Wikileaks a discrtement publi 480 mmos concernant la Libye en collaboration avec Le quotidien britannique Daily Telegraph. Ces documents seraient susceptibles de montrer jusquo les pays occidentaux sont prts  aller pour conserver de bon contacts commerciaux avec la Libye de Mouammar Kadhafi.


Pourquoi discrtement ?
Un rapport avec le fait qu'Assange attend la rponse d'extradition de la Grande Bretagne ?
Ou alors des mcontents d'Assange de chez wikileaks qui soufflent sur les braises pour le faire extrader ?

----------


## om

> Pourquoi discrtement ?


Peut-tre parce que tous les cbles qu'ils diffusent sont rajouts sur la page du jour sans faire de pub ailleurs.
Aprs effectivement, je ne comprends pas cette prcision dans l'article.

----------


## souviron34

> les quipes de Wikileaks semblent vouloir peser sur lagenda politique avec la publication de ces documents



Pas tout  fait innocent, donc, et pas tout  fait "information libre"  ::aie::

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

Quel dbat intressant.

Je vous avise tout de suite que je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, nous sommes rendu  prs de quinze page. Et les messages ici sont trs long.

Nous avons un problme. Le problme est trs complexe. Le problme vient de la nature humaine, qui est imparfaite. Chaque individu vie principalement dans sa ralit, ce qui induit qu'en rgle gnrale, lorsqu'on voit  la tlvision une personne mourir dans un accident de voiture, on ne ressent pas de grande peine. Hormis, bien sur, si la personne fait partie de notre ralit.

J'utilise le terme ralit parce que nous vivons dans un appartement et nous ne savons pas ce qui ce passe rellement dans les autre. Nous nous promenons en voiture sur la route et nous croisons des dizaines de personne sans mme voir leur visage : peut-tre que dans cette voiture rouge, l'homme et la femme sont heureux et vont se marier, peut-tre que l'homme et la femme on vcu le deuil de leur fils, peut-tre que l'homme et la femme ne sont que frre et soeur.

Partant de ce constat, les gens on tendance (je dis bien tendance) a prioris de manire hirarchique les gens. Partons d'un exemple : j'ai 1000 $ (disons 800 euro)  donner. Deux personnes me demande de l'aide : l'un est mon ami proche, il veut 1000$ pour payer les rparations de son vhicule. Il rembourse toujours l'argent qu'on lui prte et est toujours prs a donner un coup de main quand il le faut. Maintenant le deuxime est une personne que je n'ai jamais vu et qui, sur un site web crdible et vrifiable, demande 1000$ pour dmarrer une petite entreprises qui vont fabriquer des petit moteurs lectriques avec pile intgre de longue dure. Il y a de forte chance que le 1000$ se retrouve dans une voiture qui m'est familire. Est-ce mal ? Une grande majorit me diront que non, mais certains me diront probablement que oui.

Le systme actuel fonctionne sur un systme montaire : l'ide est de payer au mieux ceux qui nous en font gagn plus : les moyens pour y parvenir sont :

 1. Amliorer la gestion ;
 2. Trouver une meilleur mthode de production ;
 3. Acheter les concurrents direct ;
 4. Faire une guerre de prix pour craser les minus ;
 5. Convaincre les gouvernements  rduire l'impt ;
 6. Mettre un brevet sur une ide, par exemple : le tri a bulle ;
 7. Se payer des trs bon avocat, puis ensuite surfer sur la limite de la lgalit ;
 8. Attirer l'attention sur le terrorisme ;

Bref vous vous acheter une voiture et vous pouvez tre assurez que mme si vous faites toute les vrification, changement d'huile, enlignement, changer la "timing belt"  100 000km, bref quelque chose va briser et ce  l'intrieur des sept premire anne. Pourquoi, parce que diantre ils veulent vendre des voitures, pas vous vendre une voiture. J'ai un rfrigrateur qui date probablement de la seconde guerre mondiale et qui fonctionne toujours. J'ai un rfrigrateur qui devait avoir quatre ans : il na pas survcu  mon dernier dmnagement. Et venez pas avec vos tudes qui disent qu'ils sont plus efficace, elle utilise moins d'nergie certes, et en ce sens, elles sont plus efficace, mais au lieux d'utiliser 3 fois plus d'nergie, on va remplir 6 fois plus vite les dpotoirs !

Je ne suis pas communiste, et le capitaliste pure et dure m'coeure. Il serait temps peut-tre d'avoir une pense de droite, une pens de gauche, et une nouvelle pens (j'aime la diversit). Ce que je comprends lorsque je lis Acropole, c'est un discours conservateur, effray par un future qu'il ne connait pas et qu'il ne veut pas voir rien changer. Une mentalit ax sur l'individu car si l'on pense en terme de socit, on parle communiste. Je ne suis pas d'accord, il n'y a pas que deux manire correcte de concevoir une socit. Aujourd'hui, l'information est dcupl puissance 10 et accessible par tous. L'Internet change la donne, on s'en rend bien compte.

Cependant je vais conclure ceci : peut importe que l'on soit capitaliste, socialiste, communiste, anarchiste, faciste ou une nouvelle que je n'ai pas encore invent, sachez que par sa nature l'homme ne sera jamais en mesure de crer une socit parfaite. C'est tout simplement impossible.

Maintenant, mon opinion sur le thme principale (contrle d'Internet) avec comme trame de fond le cas _wikileaks_ ou encore n'importe quelle autre cas : si vous avez quelque chose a cach, dites-le de vive voix  la personne concern : vous minimisez au maximum les possibilits de fuites.

----------


## Acropole

> Nous avons un problme. Le problme est trs complexe. Le problme vient de la nature humaine, qui est imparfaite.


Et qui n'a pas  l'tre. Il n'y a pas de perfection humaine, ni passe, ni prsente, ni future.
La perfection humaine n'est qu'une ide dictatoriale et narcissique.




> Je ne suis pas communiste, et le capitaliste pure et dure m'coeure. Il serait temps peut-tre d'avoir une pense de droite, une pens de gauche, et une nouvelle pens (j'aime la diversit).


Je l'aime aussi, mais pas de la mme manire. 
Il n'y a pas qu'une seule diversit.  :;): 




> Ce que je comprends lorsque je lis Acropole, c'est un discours conservateur, effray par un future qu'il ne connait pas et qu'il ne veut pas voir rien changer.


Tu te trompe lourdement. Je suis un grand fan de science fiction, de science et de progrs technologiques.
Comme tu le dis toi mme nous vivons chacun dans notre ralit et, par consquent, nous avons chacun notre propre vision du futur. En refuser un ne signifie pas refuser le futur en gnral.
De plus le futur et le changement ne sont pas ncessairement meilleurs que leurs opposs. Tu en donne toi mme un exemple dans ton histoire de frigo.




> Une mentalit ax sur l'individu car si l'on pense en terme de socit, on parle communiste.


Tu te trompe l aussi. Le problme est que les socialistes, de part le nom qu'ils se donnent eux mmes, sarrogent la notion de socit. Tout comme les communistes s'arrogent la notion d'humanit avec leur "fte de l'Humanit". Fte qui,  mon sens, ne devrait *en aucun cas* tre attache  une quelconque idologie politique car l'humanit en produit un grand nombre et ne sarrte pas  la politique. L'UMP et les abstentionnistes ont autant le droit de revendiquer l'organisation de cette fte que le partis communiste. L'Humanit, en tant qu'espce et en tant que principe, n'appartient  personne.

Bref tu as mal interprt le fond de ma pense. L'affaire Wikileaks est trs loin de se rsumer  une lutte des bons contre les mchants (chacun, pro et anti wikileaks, mettant qui il veut dans la case "bon" et dans la case "mchants"). La divulgation  tout va d'information ne rsoudra pas tous les problmes du monde et pourra en causer de nouveaux, tout comme le secret diplomatique rsous et pose des problmes lis  sa nature.
Personne n'est capable de juger sans jamais se tromper et l'un comme l'autre (secret et divulgation) aboutissent immanquablement  des dgts collatraux d'ampleur variable et plus ou moins imprvisible.
Les nafs qui croient que la baguette magique d'Assange va dverser un torrent de fleurs et d'amour sur cette plante sont tout aussi dangereux que ceux qu'ils dnoncent de par leur inconscience, leur illusion de supriorit idologique et leurs sentiment de perfection morale.

----------


## olvcd16

Au dbut de ma carrire, j'ai t amen  travailler avec une Entreprise franaise(non cite) proche de la dfense nationale.
Un beau jour un cadre de haut niveau de la dite socit  et un joyeux militaire (si, si, il y en a) m'ont expliqu que les messages des units taient envoys sur les ondes en grands nombres , ainsi le flot de donnes  servait de systme de scurit.
 Avec Wikifuites qui choisit: quoi,quand, ou, pour qui,contre qui.
Mystre et boule de gomme, cela devrait temprer l'enthousiasme de certains et inciter  la plus grande circonspection. ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> Au dbut de ma carrire, j'ai t amen  travailler avec une Entreprise franaise(non cite) proche de la dfense nationale.
> Un beau jour un cadre de haut niveau de la dite socit  et un joyeux militaire (si, si, il y en a) m'ont expliqu que les messages des units taient envoys sur les ondes en grands nombres , ainsi le flot de donnes  servait de systme de scurit.
>  Avec Wikifuites qui choisit: quoi,quand, ou, pour qui,contre qui.
> Mystre et boule de gomme, cela devrait temprer l'enthousiasme de certains et inciter  la plus grande circonspection.


Ce message est tellement incomprhensible et hors de propos que j'ai eu envie de rpondre.

T'es tomb sur 2 incomptents/irresponsables qui croient que l'espionnage ne concerne que les autres ... Super.

Et tu nous dit que Wikileaks choisit quoi, quand, ou etc ... Super aussi.

En quoi il faudrait avoir plus de circonspection qu'avec n'importe quel autre organisme ? D'tat ou non ? Journaliste ou non ?

----------


## om

Pourquoi jai nomin WikiLeaks au Nobel de la paix
(version originale)

----------


## el_slapper

> Pourquoi jai nomin WikiLeaks au Nobel de la paix
> (version originale)


Il vaudrait mieux pour le prix confucius de la paix. Ainsi, le _nobel_ est donn par des Sudois  un type embastill  la demande des Chinois, et le _confucius_ est donne par des Chinois  un type embastill  la demande des Sudois.

----------


## Acropole

> Pourquoi jai nomin WikiLeaks au Nobel de la paix
> (version originale)


Pages introuvables. 
Erreur 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED) : Serveur introuvable

----------


## om

> Pages introuvables. 
> Erreur 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED) : Serveur introuvable


Ah, toi, tu as dj un fournisseur d'accs non neutre, non ? (Orange?)

 ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

> Ah, toi, tu as dj un fournisseur d'accs non neutre, non ? (Orange?)


Comment a non neutre ?

En fait je viens d'avoir cette erreur 20 fois en 10 minutes sur pleins de sites. Mme irc trouvait pas freenode...

----------


## om

Wikileaks diffuse une nouvelle fuite : un document ralis par un cabinet d'avocats travaillant pour Bank of America, cherchant des moyens pour faire tomber Wikileaks.




> Bank of America using Private Intel Firms to Attack Wikileaks
> 
> In a document titled "The WikiLeaks Threat" three data intelligence companies, Plantir Technologies, HBGary Federal and Berico Technologies, outline a plan to attack Wikileaks. They are acting upon request from Hunton and Williams, a law firm working for Bank of America. The Department of Justice recommended the law firm to Bank of America according to an article in The Tech Herald. The prosed attacks on WikiLeaks according to the slides include these actions:
> 
>     * Feed the fuel between the feuding groups. Disinformation. Create messages around actions of sabotage or discredit the opposing organizations. Submit fake documents and then call out the error.
>     * Create concern over the security of the infrastructure. Create exposure stories. If the process is believed not to be secure they are done.
>     * Cyber attacks against the infrastructure to get data on document submitters. This would kill the project. Since the servers are now in Sweden and France putting a team together to get access is more straightforward.
>     * Media campaign to push the radial and reckless nature of WikiLeaks activities. Sustain pressure. Does nothing for the fanatics, but creates concern and doubt among moderates.
>     * Search for leaks. Use social media to profile and identify risky behavior of employees.


Voici les slides : WikiLeaks_Response_v6.pdf

----------


## Marco46

Et tout a ne choque personne juste parce qu'ils n'ont pas de carte de presse. Sinon tous les journaleux saisiraient leur plume de rage et criraient comment ils sont et protgent la libert d'expression ...

----------


## Acropole

Ils ont oubli :

Demander aux ex-collaborateurs d'Assange d'en rajouter une couche.




> Et tout a ne choque personne juste parce qu'ils n'ont pas de carte de presse.

----------


## Marco46

@Acropole

Je suis pas sr de te suivre  :8O:  ... Tu as pas fini ton message si ?

----------


## Acropole

> @Acropole
> 
> Je suis pas sr de te suivre  ... Tu as pas fini ton message si ?


Si, la photo a disparu ! Je la remet.

----------


## om

Wikileaks : enqute sur un contre-pouvoir (LCP, vido de 52 minutes)

----------


## noctua

> Quel dbat intressant.
> 
> Je vous avise tout de suite que je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, nous sommes rendu  prs de quinze page. Et les messages ici sont trs long.
> 
> Nous avons un problme. Le problme est trs complexe. Le problme vient de la nature humaine, qui est imparfaite. Chaque individu vie principalement dans sa ralit, ce qui induit qu'en rgle gnrale, lorsqu'on voit  la tlvision une personne mourir dans un accident de voiture, on ne ressent pas de grande peine. Hormis, bien sur, si la personne fait partie de notre ralit.
> 
> J'utilise le terme ralit parce que nous vivons dans un appartement et nous ne savons pas ce qui ce passe rellement dans les autre. Nous nous promenons en voiture sur la route et nous croisons des dizaines de personne sans mme voir leur visage : peut-tre que dans cette voiture rouge, l'homme et la femme sont heureux et vont se marier, peut-tre que l'homme et la femme on vcu le deuil de leur fils, peut-tre que l'homme et la femme ne sont que frre et soeur.
> 
> Partant de ce constat, les gens on tendance (je dis bien tendance) a prioris de manire hirarchique les gens. Partons d'un exemple : j'ai 1000 $ (disons 800 euro)  donner. Deux personnes me demande de l'aide : l'un est mon ami proche, il veut 1000$ pour payer les rparations de son vhicule. Il rembourse toujours l'argent qu'on lui prte et est toujours prs a donner un coup de main quand il le faut. Maintenant le deuxime est une personne que je n'ai jamais vu et qui, sur un site web crdible et vrifiable, demande 1000$ pour dmarrer une petite entreprises qui vont fabriquer des petit moteurs lectriques avec pile intgre de longue dure. Il y a de forte chance que le 1000$ se retrouve dans une voiture qui m'est familire. Est-ce mal ? Une grande majorit me diront que non, mais certains me diront probablement que oui.
> ...


juste pour info vu que tu en parles, il existe dj une nouvelle pense conomique mergeante appele dcroissante ou simplicit volontaire...

----------


## Marc_27

Vraiment intrressante ce lien:

"Internet ne peut pas tre contrl, autant sy faire"

----------

